# The Tashiri of Telanoth (Recruitment Thread)



## Midge913

*Background:*
In the land of Telanoth, the Fortress Countries are the last bastions for free men, the lands of the free peoples are constantly threatened by outside forces.Over the course of the history of the lands of Telanoth, one can see that for milennia the kingdoms of men, elves, and dwarfs, ruled over a land that was peaceful and plentiful. Enemies were few and contained in the most wild and untouchable places in the world. The land became a utopia, free of crime, poverty, and strife. The lands of the elves had reached the pinnacle of thier society, spending their time wielding the forces of magik, creating art, song, and literature. In the lands of men science ruled. The practice of alchemy and potion brewing helped bring and end to disease. The mighty mountain fortresses of the Dwarves rang with the sound of hammer and chisel, the Deep ones creating works in metal and stone that were the admired by all. The Taroug, the bestial clans of wolf-men, had been pushed back into the far reaches of the Kelarond mountains. The Vicery, a vicious insectiod race had been driven to near extinction, and a firm peace had been reached with the Naggarond, the Sea Folk. It seemed that nothing could bring this time of peace and plenty to an end. 


Unfortunately, as is the way of most things, all was to change. In the later years of the 5th millenium, as accounted by the elves, the eldest race, the Joining came. In a cataclysm of magik and elemental forces the lands far to the north were swallowed by dark shadow, and surrounded by a malevolently pulsing wall of pure magik. Any who ventured forth into the Darkness never returned. For years things remained the same for the people of Telanoth save for the unexplainable phenomenon that had appeared out of no where. 10 years after the appearance of the Shadow, the wall of magik fell and from the lands of darkness came the Magoth, a horde of deformed and feral humaniod beasts. Their numbers were so vast and the might of their assault so forceful that the swept over the lands mostly uncontested, for the races of Telanoth had grown soft in the centuries of peace. Only the elves, by the forces of their magiks held any ground on the advancing horde of the Magoth.

Seeing that the fall of the free lands was inevitable, Yan'Anarion, Arch Mage of the High Elves devised a plan to safeguard the survivors. He gathered together his strongest mages and began the ritual that would cause the creation of the fortress countries. Such was the power of their incantation that huge swaths of land rose out of the earth and were surrounded by impenetrable walls of stone laced with iron and mithril. Though this act saved a large portion of the population, the back lash of magik caused widespread devatastation to the lands outside the walls. Forrests grew over the course of hours, lands split and mountains rose. outside the walls of the Fortress countries became and inpenetrable wilderness populated by beasts of nightmares.

Yan'Anarions plan, while succesfully safeguarding the peoples of Telanoth, had an unexpected side effect. No longer were the elves, and to a lesser extent the mages of men, able to feel the eddy and flow of the powers of magik. The most powerful of mages were unable to completed the simplest of incantations. Magik had gone from the world and with it the most valuable weapons of the free peoples.

The Survivor Wars lasted for several years as those in the furthest reaches of the world made their way to the Fortress Countries. Slowly but surely the Magoth, and their new allies, the Taurog and the Vicery, whose populations had swelled with the changes to the landscape, realized that the Fortresses of men were unconquerable. These creatures melted back into the shadows of the great forests and barren deserts that had become the face of Telanoth.

It was approximately 200 years after the end of the Survivor Wars that the first Tashiri was recorded into history. This indvidual, only named as the Radan, or holy warrior, was able to wield the forces of the elements. This man was studied by the elves and they determined that his gifts were not the magiks of old. It was surmised that with the changes to the planet itself wrought by the Joining and then the incantation of Yan'Anarion, the elemental forces of the world had grown to a sentience. The Radan reported that he could feel these forces, or Furies, and that he spoke with them. It was through a partnership with these Furies that he drew his power. This man was thought to be an oddity, a singularly unique occurence, in the race of men, so where he was heralded as a mighty warrior for the cause of the free peoples, none held hope that his abilities could be taught to another. That was until several children where found with the same sensitivity to the Furies. Over the course of the next 100 years, for it was recorded that the Radan had an unnaturally long life span, he found, amongst the population of Deidre, the Fortress Country of his birht, no less than 40 children that could wield the forces of nature. It was here that the School of the Tashiri, or Nature Walkers, was founded.


For the last 500 years the Order of the Tashiri has sought and inducted children from each of the 8 Fortress Countries, and their numbers historically have included close to 500 since that time, until the last 50 years where close to 400 new inducties have been identified and brought the the floating temple of the Tashiri. It has been foretold that a second darkness comes for the lands of Telanoth. That the spirit of the planet itself feels the impending sense of doom and has called more warriors to its aid. 

*The Plot:*
Im looking for 6-8 people to join. These people will take on the role of the holy warriors, the Tashiri, the elite Nature Wielding warriors of the free people. This RP will start at the end of your training. You have passed the trials to become full fledged warriors of the order and have been grouped with your first Qalm, or battle group. The RP will follow your progress as you grow in your abilities and begin to deal with the events that have been foretold to be the apocalypse for the peoples of Telanoth. 

Rules:
1) ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, do it even once and i remove you from the roleplay.
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(7 sentences) for each post.
4) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates as you will be fighting powerful monsters and enemies.
5) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
6) Post atleast once per update.
7) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post.
8) Updates will typically be on Friday

Character Sheet(Player):
Name:

Race: (See below for options and ability restrictions)

Gender:

Age: (Human/North Men: 20-25. High/Wood/ Dark Elves: 50-70. Dwarves/Deep Dwarf: 40-50)

Physical Appearance:

Personality:

Background: As an inductee into the order you would have been taken from your home somewhere between the ages of 8-12, and would have come from one of the fortress countries (see below for race details). Talk about any details that you remember of your life before your training. Talk about the training that you experienced, but keep in mind that the training of a Tashiri is one of hardship and isolation. Your training group would have consisted of 3-5 people assigned to a senior Tashiri, these would be the only people 
that you would have had contact with. 

Fury affinity: There are 6 different types of elemental forces that can be felt by a Tashiri, Earth, Wind, Water, Fire, Metal, and Wood. You have several options here: 

1) You can choose to specialize in a single type. In this case you may choose two major abilities and all of the available minor abilities. One of the major abilities available will be one only available to specialists. 

2) You can select two types. In this case you may have a single Major ability from each type, and a total of 6 minor abilites spread between the two. 

3) You can select three types. In this case you may not take any major abilites but you can select 4 minor abilities from each type 

These abilites are not the only abilites that you will be able to have, your skills will develope over the course of the RP, but these will be your starting point. For restrictions, general notes on abilities, and descriptions of the abilities themselves, see below. 

Equipment: You all will wear the garb of the Tashiri. Loose fitting ivory colored cloth pants, a matching shirt, leather boots, and the red sash of marking your status as a full 
warrior of the order. As far as equipment, you all have access to daggers, and support weapons of that nature, but your main weapons and amor will be heavily dependant on your choice of Fury Affinity. PM me and we will discuss your options.

The Nations:
Deidre:


Deidre lies on the Eastern coast of Telanoth and is really the realm of men. Before the Joining these were the lands of the kingdoms of men. Verdant farm land, rolling fields and hills once occupied the land that is now twisted into great pine forrests so thick that they block out the sun. There is a rather substantial population of elves here, bothe high and wood, with the latter being the most numerous. Other than the odd merchant the Dwarves are not represented in the cities populous.


Borkan:


Borkan is the largest of the Fortress Countries. It is located in the center of the Telathonian nation and is the crossroads for everthing. Trade, culture, industry, everything is centered here. This city also serves host to the Flying Temple of the Tashiri that floats above the city, its ever present guardian. All races are represented here save for the Deep Dwarves, though the wood elves are a rarity here. Mostly just delegations from the ruling caste of that race. 


Hardagan:


Hardagan lies to the far north and is the closest to the Lands of Shadow. situated deep within the Carpascale Mountains, most of the Dwarf Holds that faced extinction came here and as such Dwarves make up a majority of the population. The men of Hardagan are hale and hearty, larger in stature than their southern cousins and have grown to have a tough and practical disposition, no doubt from centuries of close collaboration with the dwarves. Hardagan houses the entirety of the Dark Elf race. With the home lands of the Dark Elves being the area of Telanoth that was consumed in shadow durnig the Joining, their race has come close to eradication in the centuries since. No High or Wood Elves make Hardagan their home as their find the imposing mountains and lack of green places depressing.


Namanole:


Located in the southwestern region, Namanole is completely surrounded by a huge desert. The temperature here is close to unbearable, but beloved by the hearty people that make up its population. It is the smallest of the 8 Countries and is comprised entirely of the race of men. The residents of this Countrie are lithe and dakr skinned individuals able to survive in the harshest of conditions due to a change in their physiology wrought centuries ago by the alchemists of old. Thier bodies store, retain, and use water in a manner that is much more efficient than any of the other coutries. The most powerful Water Walkers come from Namanole. 


Caratad:


200 miles Northeast of Borkan lies Caratad, the land of the Wood Elves. The lands within the borders of Caratad look much the same as the lands outside save the trees here are lovingly tended by the elves of the forrest. Towering oaks and ancient poplars house the treetop cities of the Wood Elves that play home to the majority of that race as well as a small smattering of men and High Elves. The Dwarves avoid living in the lands of Caratad as the heights and fare of the elves hold little liking with that stoic race. The strongest Wood Walkers come from the this realm. 


Ioleth:


Said to be the store house of the ancient knowledge of men. Full of libraries of alchemy and potion making, many men and high elves toil endlessly amogst the many libraries of Ioleth attempting to regain the knowledge of old. Others of the cities say that this is a pointless endeavor as the magiks that made these processes work has long gone from the world. The country itself lies in the temprate region south of Borkan and boasts the best farmland of all of the Fortress Countries. With a relatively even compliation of peoples from all races, save the Deep Dwarves, Ioleth is a melting pot of histories, cultures, and peoples. The strongest Earth Walkers hail from this Country. 


Opun:


On the opposite side of the continent from Deidre is Opun. Situated right on the coast of the Goragan Sea, the population of Opun are constantly assailed by the Naggarond. Not long after the Joining, the Naggarond broke the centuries long truce, no doubt at the urging of the Magoth, and began to attack the population on the main land. Raids and abductions were common during the beginnings of the war and even after the Walls were raised the Fortress Countries were called from the earth the Naggarond refuse to give in. Still raiding through secret waterways into the coastal city, and attacking the walls openly, the persistence of the Naggarond was one of the first signs hailed by the Oracle of Duoloth as the beginnings of the end times. Another melting pot city, all races are represented here save the Dark Elves and Deep Dwarves.


Andarathan:


The home of the High Elves. Planned and layed out from the outset of the plan to create the fortress countries, Andarathan is the jewel of Telanoth. Vaulting spires, and spun glass building are echos of the past for the elves that live there. Still ruled over by Yan'Anarion and his court of Dragon Lords, the country is a powerful reminder of times long gone, and of the power and ingenuity of the elves. Predominantly and Elvish county though it does boast a large population of men, wood elves, and a small section of Dwarves.


Ferrun Malda:


The last remaining settlement outside the Fortress Countries and the home of the Deep Dwarves. As the Magoth invaded from the Shadow Lands a large contingent of Dwarves retreated underground, and sealed off the passage ways to the under city. There they have lived for the last 900 years, growing as a society of their own. Free of the interferrence of the politics of the Fortress Courts. Extremely skilled in the working and mining of metal, and formidable warriors, the Deep Dwarves are an echo of the Dwarves of old. None of the other races are permitted to enter the halls of Ferrun Malda save emmissaries from the Tashiri, and as such the fabled black marble halls are surrounded by much legend and supersition.


----------



## Midge913

*The Races:*

Elves:


The High Elves were the master mages of times gone by and as such still command a great amount of respect from the population as a whole for their vast amount of knowledge. Typically High Elves are tall and lithe, athletically muscled, blond of hair, fair of skin, and with blue, grey, or green eyes. Masters of Fire, Wind, and Water the High Elves are some of the most versatile Tashiri. (Fury Restrictions: Metal)


Dark Elves:


Cousins to the High and Wood Elves the Dark Elves were almost eradicated during the time of the Joining. Dark of skin, almost the point of coal black, light of hair, and with eyes ranging from red to purple, the dark kin of the Elves are more accostomed to melee fighting than magiks and abilities. Tall and willowy it is said that a Dark Elf Swordsman is death incarnate. (Fury Restrictions: Water, Wood, Earth)


Wood Elves:


Hailing from the forrest regions before the Joining the Wood Elves are the closest to the nature spirits that inhabit the wild places. Shorter than their high elf cousins yet still lithe and athletic the wood elves typically are of similar appearance as most of elfkind, yet with a more frequent occurance of dark eyes and hair. (Fury Restrictions: Metal, Fire)


Dwarves:


Swarthy skinned, large beards, stocky and well muscled the Dwarves appear to be built for war and labor. Masters of the forge, second only to their deep kin, the dwarves personality is mimiced in their Fury work. (Fury Restrictions: Water, Wood, Wind)


Deep Dwarves: 


Paler than their surface cousins the Deep Dwarfs are almost white in skin color. They have the same physical characteristics as other Dwarfs and tend to be of similar demeanor. They are however extremely distrustful of outsiders and non-dwarfs, resulting from their isolation in the mountains. Masters of Metal and Fire Walking the Deep Dwarves will no doubt be on the front lines of the conflicts to come. (Fury Restrictions: Water, Wood, Wind)(with the rarity of the Deep Dwarves outside of Ferrun Malda I will only allow one Deep Dwarf Character)


Men:


The men of Telanoth come in every size, shape, and color. The most numerous of all the races and the first to lay claim to the title of Tashiri, the race of men holds the seats of power both in the Council of Nine and the House of Lords. Skilled in all areas of Nature Walking, the men of Telanoth make powerful individuals indeed. Due to the fact that their abilities don't seem to be restricted to a certain type, it has been found that overall Men are weaker in power as compared to other Nature Walkers, but their abilities are far more varied. (Fury Restrictions:none)


*Fury Affinities*
A general note on Fury Abilities. To use most of these powers one must have access to the element in question to be able to use any of the powers listed in the sub sections below. That is why most Nature Walkers will carry something associated with their Affinity with them all times. (e.g.- Fire pot for Fire Walkers, Water Flask for Water Walkers. ) Also listed in each of the major abilities section is the ability called manifest Fury. This is exactly what it sounds like. You must choose a shape and form for your manifested Fury, and a minor amount of personality for the Manifested Fury Creature. (Example: Naomi is an Earth Walker with the Manifest Fury Major Ability. Her Fury is a Large Boar Hound made of solide stone with emerald eyes that rises from the ground, and is extremely protective of Naomi. It will attack enemies attempting to drag them below the earth, but is friendly to Naomi's friend.) For this Ability I will discuss the particulars of what your Fury can do via PM. Unless specifically stated abilities are only able to effect a single enemy or the Tashiri themselves at this level. If the ability says that it requires concentration it is the only ability that a character can use at one time. Please take this into account with your posts.

*Fire:*
Major Abilities:


Fire Blast: Similar to the minor ability Fire Ball, except that a column of living flame springs forth in a straight line from the Walkers hand. Does similar damage to Raging inferno but on a more narrow scope.

Raging Inferno: The Fire Walker can call up a raging Fire Storm that encompasses a large area, causing massive damage to all in the area of effect.

Manifest Fury: Described above

Secialist ability: Flaming Form. Think Human Torch. The Tashiri can sheath his body in a living flame negating the need for an additional heat or flame source. This ability is very draining on a Walker's Stamina and is used lightly.

Minor Abilities:



Fire Ball: The Tashiri coalesces a grape fuit sized ball of fire that can be hurled unerringly at an enemy. upon impact explodes into a napalm like substance that clings to the victim for a short time before going out. 

Flaming Weapons: As is sounds, The Walker sheathes his blade in living flame. 

Enrage: Using the ambient heat in the area a Fire Walker can slowly enrage an opponent causing dissention amongst allies and acts of foolishness.

Control Ordinary fires: Can increase or decrease the size of a normal fire

Heat Metal: Using a heat source available a Fire Walker can heat a piece of metal to red hot in a matter of seconds. Warping blades, roasting enemies in their own armor, and destroying metal workings. If very draining to maintain.

Ignore Hot and Cold: A Fire Walker with this ability is able to ignore the effects of extreme heat and cold in his/her environment by controlling their own body temperature.

Infared Vision: Subtlely shifting the way his eyes view the world the Fire Walker can use this ability to see heat signatures giving him/her excellent vision in the dark as well as the ability to spot concealed foes


*Earth:*
Major Abilities:


Earthquake: Plunging his hands into the earth an Earth Walker can cause the ground to heave an shake, throwing his enemies off balance and causing damage to anyone caught in the area of effect.

Stone Wall: Focusing on the ground around him the Earth Walker can cause an inpenetrable wall to spring up around him/her. As the Walker grows in ability the larger the area of effect will be

Manifest Fury: See above

Specialist Ability: Stone Form: Focusing on his connection with the Furies of the earth the Walker draws them into his very skin turing it into an impenetrable stone skin. Still vulnerable to bashing types of damage but still provides extreme protection against all forms of bladed weapons and projectiles. Very draining on ones stamina to maintain and the Walker takes a hit to his dexterity and ability to move quickly.

Minor Abilities:


Increase Strength: Drawing on the powers of the earth the Tashiri can increase his strength to several times that of a normal man

Track: As long as his/her quarry is travelling on land, an Earth Walker can direct his Furies to seek them out unerringly. 

Stone Fist: The Walker is able to draw forth stone from the earth and launch it as a projectile. 

Shape Stone: With enough time and concentration the Walker can change the shape of a piece of stone roughly equal to his/her own body mass. This ability grows more powerful as the Walker gains ability. 

Calm: Calling upon the solidity of earth the Tashiri can sublte shift the mental state of a person. Calming them and making them more compliant to the Walker's requests. 

Meld into Stone: Using the Furies of earth and stone the Walker can cause his body to melt into an existing stone or earth structure. Great for concealing oneself though other Earth Walkers will be able to sense your presence.

Entrap: This is an ability similar to Shape Stone though it is quicker and dirtier. Slamming his palm flat on the ground the Earth Walker can cause the earth to rise up and entrap the legs of his opponent.


*Wind:*
Major Abilities:


Flight: Pretty simple, it is what it is. Calling the furies of the Wind the Tashiri uses them to support himself/herself on a column of air. This ability is difficult to control and at low level is mostly used to make long bounding leaps. With more practice true flight is possible. 

Tempest: The Tashiri forms a large cyclone that effects a large area. As ones power progresses this ability can be used to create full blown tornado winds.

Manifest Fury: See Above

Specialist Ability: Invisibility. Bending the air around them a Wind Walker can shield themselves from view. Difficult to maintain and requires full concentration. No other Fury abilities can be performed by a low level specialist. As abilities progress the Tashiri can begin to multi-task while veiled.

Minor Abilities:


Wind Blast: Similar to Tempest but the Wind Walker causes a column of pure force to fly forth from his outstretched fingers, causing damage and knocking an opponent from their feet. 

Wind Shield: by bending the air around them a Tashiri can deflect blows of both melee and missile weapons. The ability is cumbersome and requires the same skill as using a metal shield save for the shield is as light as well...air. 

Sleep: By removing the air from a small area around an opponents head, the Wind Walker can cause the victim to pass out. This ability requires great concentration and only in later stages of advancement can a wind walker kill with this ability. 

Increase Speed: By drawing on nimble air Furies the Tashiri can increase his/her natural speed to that several times a normal man

Trap: By hardening the air around an opponent the Wind Walker can freeze them in place. Again this requires concentration and is tiresome to maintain. 

Control breezes: By tapping into naturally occuring air patterns a Tashiri can cause the wind in an area to increase to gale force winds, throwing missiles of course, or decreasing them to a mere breeze. 

Increase Senses: By coaxing air Furies into proper alignment the Tashiri can see and hear things well outside the normal range of human hearing. This ability can also be used to muffle the Wind Walkers own approach. 


*Water:*
Major Abilities:


Major Healing: Be using the water furies in the cells of his/her patient, the Water Walker can knit bone and flesh, bringing a wounded companion back from the very brink of death.

Telepathic Communion: By linking the Water furies found in his/her targets mind to their own, the Water Walker can communicate directly with a persons mind. Delving into their memories and thoughts. On an unwilling subject this takes hours of concentration, physical contact, and is very tiring. On a willing friend or compatriot is is instantaneous and can be done over a distance. In later progressions of ability the Tashiri can communicate with close friends over large distances, sending an receiving messages instantaneously. 

Manifest Fury: See above

Specialist Ability: Water Form: Using this ability a Tashiri can travel quickly down water ways, or slide through gaps to small for even insects. Requires great force of will and concentration to regain physical form.

Minor Abilities:


Minor Healing: Can cure cuts, scrapes and abrasions and with practice set bone. This level of healing still requires a good amount of natural healing but can close wounds to prevent major complication.

Miasma: By calling forth water from the earth the Water Walker can cause the ground beneath an opponent to turn to swampy muck, hobbling an opponent and in some cases trapping them. 

Control waters: can cause a normal pool of water to take various forms, Barriers, striking blasts, and ensnaring tendrils. Requires concentration.

Disable: By controlling the natural moisture in a persons body the Tashiri can disable arms, legs, and at later levels of skill the persons entire body. It was said that the Radan could stop a mans heart in this fashion. Requires physical contact.

Persuade: Think Jedi Mind trick. By fooling the impulses in the targets brain you can cause a target to act in a certain way as long as the commands are simple, including causing the target to forget several minutes of interaction. Requires physical contact.

Track: Similar to the Earth ability but requires water in the ground and can be used on rivers, streams, and oceans. 

Disorient: By messing with the internal balance of the targets inner ear and eyes, a Tashiri can temporarily blind and deafen their opponent. Requires physical contact. 


*Metal:*
Major Abilities:


Bladed appendages: By focusing on the furies of metal in the area or on the Tashiri's person, he/she can actually morph thier hands into blades, or grow long claws of hardened metal. Requires concentration during the morph but afterward requires nothing to maintain. 

Swordsman's Skill: Metal Walkers can feel the sword or blade in their hand as though it was an extension of their own will. Tashiri with this ability have been known to best dozens of opponents at one time in close combat. 

Manifest Fury: See above

Specialist Ability: Adamantium Form: With a great effort of will an concentration a Metal Walker can cause his bones and skin to transform into pure indestructible metal. Heat and fire is still a vulnerablility for a Metal walker in this form but mundane injury is all but ignored. Unlike Stone Form the Tashiri loses none of his/her dexterity and speed. Requires a long period of meditation and concentration to achieve this form at lower levels, but as a Tashiri's skill progresses the process comes faster. It was said that the Radan could shift instantaneously.

Minor Abilities:


Warp Metal: By reaching out the Furies contained in metal a Tashiri can bend armor, cause blades to become brittle and crack, and twist steel with his bare hands. Requires concentration.

Ignore Pain: Tapping into the Furies contained in his own equipment a Metal Walker can keep going after taking injuries that would fell a normal man. Though the injury is just as serious and can cause death the Tashiri will operate as if the injury did not exist. 

Metal Storm: Calling forth bits of metal in the environment the Tashiri can launch a barrage of small projectiles at an opponent. Causing minor injury, temprorary disability, severe pain.

Sense metal: This ability is not one that needs to be activated, but is simply a sense that Metal Walkers get. They can feel a blade coming, and arrow head flying towards them, and armored opponent approaching. Tashiri with this ability are very hard to attack by surprise and it increases the Metal Walkers Swordsman's Skill two fold, for not only do they feel their own blade but the blade of their opponent.

Shape metal: Similar to Warp Metal but is more beneficial in nature. Swords and weapons forge by Metal Walkers with this ability rarely need sharpening. The Tashiri can shape any piece of metal, roughly the same mass as their own body, into any form they desire. Requires concentration.

Meld into Steel: Identical to an Earth Walkers Meld into Stone ability save it can only be used in metal surfaces. 

Strength of Steel: Using the Furies of metal in the invironment a Metal Walker can increase his strength. This is nowhere near as effective as an Earth Walkers ability and instead of increasing their strength several times over, it only increases it by a nominal amount.


*Wood:* 
Major Abilities:


Animate Wood: the Wood Walker can cause plants, trees, and wood made structures to come to life to do his bidding. 

Archer's Eye: Tapping into the Furies in both his bow and arrows, a Tashiri with this ability can strike a target several hundred yards away with unerring accuracy. 

Manifest Fury: See Above

Specialist Ability: Barkskin: the Wood Walkers skin becomes toughened and bark like in appearance protecting him from mundane damage. This form also increases the Tashiri's strenght and durability but at a penalty to Dexterity. The biggest benefit to this form is that while clothed in this armor a Wood Walker is virtually invisible in a wooded area. It also provides him with a Meld into Wood ability as described below.

Minor Abilities:


Shape Wood: The Tashiri can shape a piece of wood roughly his own mass into any shape he desires. Requires concentration.

Entangle: Calling upon the Furies of the forrests the Tashiri can cause plants and roots to spring forth from the earth to ensnare and opponent

Enlarge: A wood walker can cause the size of any natural creature or plant to grow to unnatural size. It is not uncommon for Wood Walkers to be accompanied by Giant Hounds, Wolves, or Great Cats. 

Animal Affinity: Wood Walkers can communicate with animals on a basic level, giving them instructions, and obtaining information. Be warned that this information is never as concise as it would be from a human source and is colored by the outlook of a particular animal.

Meld into Wood: Identical to the Earth Walker ability Meld into Stone, though it only works with wooden surfaces. 

Cameleonic Skin: The Wood Walker can blend into any environment at will. Requires concentration and over actions will draw attention to the Tashiri.

Ensnaring Touch: The Wood Walker can cause whipping vines to spring forth from his fingers, causing an opponent to be disabled. 
At later levels a Tashiri with this ability can crush a man with this constricting touch. Requires physical contact.


There you have it. I hope to see you in the RP, drop me a PM if you have any questions or if you want me to take a look at a character before you post it in the Recruitment thread.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I might be intrested in this one, I'll probably toss up a human character at some point tommorow as I'm kind of in a rush here. Is it okay if I can reserve the _Water_ Ability?


----------



## Midge913

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I might be intrested in this one, I'll probably toss up a human character at some point tommorow as I'm kind of in a rush here. Is it okay if I can reserve the _Water_ Ability?


At this point I am not restricting the Fury abilities unless I get like six people who all want the same thing. I look forward to your character.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Right I will post up character tomorrow if thats ok.


----------



## Midge913

Not a problem Ramo. Would be happy to have you aboard.


----------



## komanko

I really don't know why but this reminds me of Naruto every time I read it XD

Apart from that a great idea I think ^^ sadly won't be able to participate


----------



## Djinn24

Per our conversation I am in .


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> I really don't know why but this reminds me of Naruto every time I read it XD
> 
> Apart from that a great idea I think ^^ sadly won't be able to participate


Actually it is loosely based around Jim Butchers Furies of Calderon, so props to him. Sorry to hear you won't be joining in, but I understand the time constraints. 


djinn24 said:


> Per our conversation I am in .


Very good. Get that character up


----------



## Therizza

Name: Sven Ironson

Race: Dwarf

Gender: Male

Age: 42

Physical Appearance: Standing just over four feet tall, Sven has brown hair and tanned skin. His beard reaches his belly, adorned with trinkets crafted with Sven’s own skills. His green eyes are always observing his surroundings. Well muscled, Sven can just as easily best an opponent through skill of arms as Earth Walking.

Personality: Sven can be the best of friends, or the worst of enemies, as the situation dictates. He enjoys a good story, and will always listen to tales spun by friends and acquaintances alike. Always ready to lend a helping hand to his comrades, Sven forms close bonds with his fellow Tashiri, for they are his family now. Somewhat pragmatic when it comes to problem solving, borne from his Dwarven heritage, Sven will only lend advice if it is asked for. This is a trait enforced by his training in the isolated mountain ranges of the North, where his master would let the trainees go on for days executing a plan, just to see it fail and have them ask his advice.

Background: Born to a hard working family in Hardagan, Sven exhibited an inclination towards Nature Walking since birth. Blessed with an uncanny ability to influence stone objects, Sven was taken from his family at age nine for training as a Tashiri.

Of his life before training, Sven remembers little, but those memories he holds quite dear to his heart. He remembers the clang of hammer on steel and the hiss of water cooling a freshly wrought blade in his father’s smithy. Sven can still recall the smell of freshly baked bread on the dinner table and the stories his father would spin of his ancestors fighting for the very survival of the dwarf race, always punctuated with theatrics and haughty laughter.

Training to become a Tashiri was the hardest thing Sven has ever accomplished, and he proudly bears the red sash of his station around his waist, in which he tucks his now prodigious beard. The extent of the harshness of the training to become a fully fledged Tashiri is difficult to convey in words. Sven, accompanied by three other trainees and their leader, would spend months, even years, traversing the mountain ranges of the North, honing their skills of Nature Walking in order to survive.

Cold and isolated, Sven became a master of the Fury of Earth. Able to bring up an earthquake with his bare hands or meld into a stone wall, Sven learned all of these lessons through blood, sweat and tears. At times he wanted to quit, giving in to weakness, but the master Tashiri would have none of that. Sven learned to depend on the earth, growing strong and steadfast as the root of the mountain. 

“Look to the highest peak.” The master would say. “Look to the plains. The earth is the root of all things. To walk with it, to use it, to bend it to our will is a gift not lightly given. Grow strong like the earth and depend upon it, for if you put your trust in it, the stone will never betray you.” These are the words Sven carries with him as he begins his journey as an Earth Walker.

Fury Affinity- Earth specialist
Earthquake
Manifest Fury- Asher, Sven’s Manifested Fury, takes the form of a grizzly bear made completely from granite. Protective of Sven and his party, Asher will viciously defend against opponents. Sven first manifested Asher when in training. Surrounded by a pack of wolves, Sven drew on all of his power and summoned the stone bear to defend his comrades. To this day Asher can be trusted on in times most dire.
All Minor Abilities

Equipment: Sven wears the traditional ivory garb of the Tashiri warrior. Simple leather boots cover his feet, but Sven has been known to tread without them to better “feel” the earth around him. The red sash around his waist denotes his completion of Tashiri training, something Sven is very proud of. Around his neck, Sven wears a worn hunk of granite hung on a piece of leather, upon which he focuses when drawing on the power of the earth. Sven’s chosen weapon, a large warhammer, lovingly called “Avalanche” by Sven, is usually slung across his back. Sven also has three throwing axes secured under his sash, for instances when his enemies are just out of reach.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Character Sheet(Player):Lord Ramo
Name: Robb Eckardson

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 24

Physical Appearance: Robb stands at 6ft 2, an imposing figure. While he is tall he is not bulky like others would think, though he does have muscle on him. He has an athletic body and is of a fair complexion skin wise. His eyes are a deep hue of brown, like the woods that surround many of the fortress kingdoms. His hair is dark brown as well as his eyes, and is very unkempt looking. He has inherited this look from his fathers side. He has stubble as facial hair and no scars as of yet on his body. He has a small dark blue cloak attached to his left shoulder that runs down to his knee. It is red on the inside.

Personality: Robb is a fairly charismatic individual, able to get on easily with others. He knows the great weight of responsibility that he should feel, as a member of the warrior order of the Tashiri. He has learnt to be patient, though he is confident in his prowess and that of his fellow warriors. He does not like people that are too arrogant though, they are a danger both to themselves and others as they always try to prove that they are the best.

Background: Robb was born in the Fortress Kingdom of Borkan, his father was a noble and fairly wealthy individual, who taught Robb the values of respect and modesty, as well as to stand up for what he believed in. His mother was from the kingdom of Caratad, from a small village in the forests. Robb was a bastard, his father, as noble as he may have been was susceptible to drink and as such had an affair with his mother who died in childbirth. Robb's father took him in, giving him a home as did his wife who loved him like a son. They already had one other child, a boy when he was born, and had another two before he had left them to become an inductee. Robb remembers very little about them, except they both had fiery red hair and were girls.

At a young age it became apparent to Robb's father that he had some form of gift with metallic objects, and as such he was shown to the order of Tashiri to take as an inductee. He was only 8 when he was taken to the flying fortress, and soon it became apparent that he only had power in metal. One of Robb's gifts with metal is to wield a blade like no others, and he specializes in being a swordsman. During his training and his time spent under his senior trainer and training group Robb was an oddity. He alone could control and manipulate metal, the others specialized in more than one power.

He saw his Senior Tashiri as a new type of father figure, there to guide him and make draw out the potential that was inside him. Robb always gave 100% in his training and isolation, as well as making friends in his small training group. His abilities to shape and control metal came naturally to Robb. Robb is extremely quick, and is an agile being. Due to him being able to sense and control metal he can fight just as well without a weapon as he can with, being able to dodge any strikes and counter.

Fury affinity:

Metal-Major: Swordsman's Skill, Manifest Fury: Terros- a huge wolf with ice blue eyes, his fur coat is lined with metal like mithril, and is claws and teeth are also metal. Terros is Robb's aggressive protector, attacking like a pack of wolves with powerful metallic jaws that tear through any opponent foolish enough to attack Robb. Terros can also be friendly and a playful thing when he is around Robb.
Metal-Minor: Warp Metal, Metal Storm, Shape Metal, Sense Metal, Strength of Steel, Meld into Steel, Ignore Pain.

Equipment: Robb wears the garb of the Tashiri, loose fitting Ivory colored cloth pants, a matching shirt, black leather boots and a red sash that marks him as a warrior. Robb has a dagger, kept in his boot as well as a sharp sword, straight (Irish Ring Pommel sword) which is attached to his belt. He carries a small shield with a wolfs image on his back. He has several throwing knives. Robb has a small charm from his mother, a small cross which he wears around his neck. It is made from wood from Caratad, and is the only thing left of his mother.


----------



## Midge913

Welcome aboard Ramo. Your character is accepted.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Name:* Solomon Lok
*Age:* 25
*Physical Apperence:* Solomon is an average hieght for your twenty-five year old, with an atheletic body. He has brown hair streching midway between his ears and his neck, which is always in a mess and he never even shows signs of caring.
*Personality:* Solomon is a loner, never easy to become friends with someone and always maintaning that they have to earn his respect in order to become friends. Even then, he doesn't want them much, constantly believing that his work is best done alone. He is a calm individual, one who will 'talk first and fight later', rather than attack. He shares a hostility towards Tashiri who use the Fire Fury, because of an incident as a child where his house was burnt down, his parents inside. 
*Background:* As a young boy, Solomon always had a love of the water, which pleased his parents as he was born in Borkan. They were farmers, and it was only at fifteen years old when Solomon discovered gift with the Water. However, before his parents could take Solomon to the Tashiri, his house was raided by theives, and accidently set on fire. It didn't last long to the flames, and the fact that Solomon was down by the nearest river when it happened was the reason that he survived. Vowing to honour his parent's last wishes, Solomon set off to be inducted into the Tashiri. 

After joining the ranks, Solomon begun training with earnest, seizing the opportunity to hone his skills and continuously test them, and improve them. A loner even amongst the Tashiri, Solomon was never one to make friends, and as of such spent most of his limited free time reading and researching history, and practicing his skills. 

Fury affinity: Water Specalist 

Major: Major Healing, Telepathic Communion

Equiqment: Would it be okay if I were to have a bow. Also, two twin blades concealed underneath his arms (ala Ezio from Assassin's Creed)


----------



## CaptainFatty

Name: Viktor Smirnov

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 22

Physical Appearance: Standing at 5'9” with an average build, Viktor looks like your average human male. His dirty blonde hair is grown just above his shoulder and sits around his face. His eyes are a very light blue and always seem to look uninterested and bored. His skin is unblemished and tanned and he keeps his face cleanly shaven.

Personality: Although he tries to be a charismatic and friendly person, Viktor can be a bit self centered and rude, traits he acquired as a child and couldn't get rid of throughout his training. He is very enthusiastic about things, and when he really wants to know something or be a part of something, he will work as hard as he can towards that knowledge or goal. When things don't seem to go his way, he can get a bit of a fiery temper and push his arguments harder than he would normally like. This can translate into his powers too, and he will sometimes push himself too far to prove his strength.

Background: Born in Borkan into a family of wealthy traders, Viktor had a very comfortable life and was always getting what he wanted as a child. He was always very interested in the stories of the Tashiri though and looked up to them and their flying temple with awe. His parents, who were very gluttonous and selfish always chided him for being so obsessed with the order, and wanted him to continue the family tradition. While Viktor didn't object to the lifestyle he had now, he always felt something was missing. It was a huge surprise to his parents when, at the age of 8, Viktor was found in his room, unconscious, the smouldering ruins of his possessions all around him. His parents, secretly scared of Viktor now, reluctantly handed him over to the Tashiri. After all, they had two other boys that could run their business.

His enthusiasm carried over to his training, and he frequently burned himself out, aggravating his trainers and fellow students. Out of his fellow fire aligned students, he seemed to be the most powerful, or at least the only one showing his full potential. As time went on though, he did manage to become close with his group and despite their great differences, they would support each other and encourage their bests. He wears the uniform with pride, knowing full well the effort he put into earning it and the status that it would bring in the future.

Fury affinity: Fire specialist
Raging inferno
Flaming form
All minor abilities

Equipment: Viktor wears the uniform of the Tashiri in all it's untarnished glory, the red sash proudly displayed across his chest. To focus his power and draw flame from, a small lantern is hung from his side, lit whenever he feels he would need to use it. He also carries enough oil to last a few days of constant light. When he is forced into close combat, Viktor chooses to wield a warhammer for its strength and power. He also carries a shortsword as a last resort sidearm and wears half plate armour covering his body, shoulders and upper legs.


----------



## Serpion5

This looks interesting... I will have a think about it, but my knowledge of the Fantasy setting is not so good. 

Should have something in a day or two, _if_ I can.


----------



## komanko

Its a fictional world as far as I know so I don't think you need to have any prior knowledge. It doesn't seem to be based on the warhammer fantasy world for example so you don't need to know anything special.


----------



## Serpion5

In that case, I`ll probably join. Just need a day or two to think on a charsheet. :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Its a fictional world as far as I know so I don't think you need to have any prior knowledge. It doesn't seem to be based on the warhammer fantasy world for example so you don't need to know anything special.


komanko is absolutely correct. Everything you need to get going is outlined in the opening post. Whereas the concept of Fury Crafters isn't mine, the entire background and system come from the depths of my demented mind



Serpion5 said:


> In that case, I`ll probably join. Just need a day or two to think on a charsheet. :biggrin:


Not a problem. I have 1 accepted character and two that are tweaking a few things and I am looking for 6 before I start the action thread so you have some time. Look forward to seeing what you come up with.

@BoK & CaptainFatty- I have sent PM's regarding your characters, but things are looking good so far.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I think you may have missed Therizza's character, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## Midge913

Lord Ramo said:


> I think you may have missed Therizza's character, unless I am mistaken.


Indeed I did! Thank you Ramo. 

Therizza your character is fine and accepted. Welcome aboard.

CaptainFatty your character is good now and is accepted.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Edited my character .


----------



## Midge913

BoK your character is fine. As we discussed via PM, the bow and the concealed daggers are fine. Solomon is accepted, welcome aboard.


----------



## Santaire

Here is my contribution 

Name: Zacarish Militis

Race: Dark Elf

Gender: Male

Age: 57

Appearance: Tall and slim with coal black skin and blood red eyes. Zacarish carries his sword in a scabbard on his back and his dagger at his hip. He wears light scale armour over leather so that he is still manoeuvrable. His throwing knives are sheathed behind his back. He also carries a helmet that he wears during battle. He wears the red sash of the Tashiri around his waist. Beneath all that he wears the traditional Tashiri garb.

Personality: Zacarish, once roused to anger is as fearsome as his appearance. He is normally calm and, if not generous he is at least kind. However, when he is roused to anger he is a terrifying sight. Metal often bends and cracks around him as he unconsciously activates his abilities. Although, fortunately, times when that happens are rare. He is protective of his friends and is fully prepared to risk his life to save them. He is difficult to befriend but easier than some others and although most friendships he gains are fragile at best he is prepared to die to protect those who truly become his friend.

Background: Born into a family of warriors, Zacarish was raised to be a mighty swordsman. His natural affinity for metal was discovered when he was twenty five for as a dagger lunged at his heart it rusted and snapped before it hit him. His father was proud and believed he would grow up to become a metal altering mage powerful enough to help drive back the enemy. However, when Zacarish was fourty he was attacked and Threw his opponent back with a bolt of air that smashed him into a wall so hard that the bricks cracked.

His father found out and was, if not angry then at least disappointed that his son had not fulfilled his dreams. Zacarish, on the other hand, did not understand this for he reasoned that the more abilities he had the more powerful he would be. He joined the Tashiri at the age of forty three and never looked back. The first time he was truly furious he managed to crack and snap all the metal in his room. The second time he snapped the blade of another trainee's favourite sword as well as every other weapon in the practice hall which he then had to reforge. There has not been a third time and it is fortunate indeed for his fellows that he seems to have reached a peaceful mind state...

Fury affinity: Metal and Wind

Major ability, Metal: Swordsman's Skill

Minor abilities, Metal: Warp Metal, Shape Metal, Sense Metal, Metal Storm

Major ability, Wind: Fly

Minor abilities, Wind: Increase Speed, Wind Blast

Equipment:

Blades:
A long sword, 'Chablys', forged by Zacarish using his magical abilities, it will never blunt and is sharp enough to cut through light armour. The blade is engraved with gilded serpents and the guard is fashioned as a snarling dragon's head. At the end of the grip there is a curled pommel shaped like the tail of a snake which is metal and the grip is leather with steel wire wound around it. It has a curved blade that tapers off to a needle sharp point. 36" blade with a hand and a half hilt.

A long but simple dagger also forged by him using his abilities. Can be used in conjunction with 'Chablys'. 16" blade to be wielded with one hand.

A half dozen throwing knives. 3 on either hip held in scabbards hung onto the back of his belt 5" blades

4 blades concealed in various places around his body. Made to be used with metal storm and are leaf shaped. Double edged. 4" point to point

Armour:
Light scale armour, made so that any blow will have to go through at least three layers before hitting the leather underneath, over a leather breastplate and traditional Tashiri garb. Zacarish forged it with the help of the furies and it is light and strong.

Other:
A piece of steel on a chord around his neck to help him focus his abilities of metal.


----------



## Djinn24

Name: Djinn

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 24

Physical Appearance: Average in height, slim in the waist but with somewhat wide shoulders. Skin is a reddish in color, like someone who has worked in a forge his entire life. He has no hair on his body and keeps his face clean shaven. He has thick black eyelashes and a top knot that is braided down his back. The sides and back of his head are also clean shaven. His eyes are a dark brown in color. He wears golden hoops through both ears. He normally wears only the lightest of clothing, using his natural agility and dexterity to stay our of harms way. He has two metal bracers that he also wears on his wrists. Across his back he carries two scimitars and a bandoleer of throwing daggers on his front. He normally does not smile much unless it is to smirk at the enemy.

Personality: Somewhat hotheaded at times, known to let his temper get the best of him. Very Sarcastic as well, but loves to have fun usually at other people expense. Very spontaneous in what he does, he will jump from one task to another and can be eaily distracted. Loyal to those he has bonded to and quick to protect them.

Background: Taken from a pack of wondering men and women at a young age, he does not remember much. Music, dancing and brightly colored cloth fleet through his dreams. Strange languages are also heard but he has no idea what most of the words mean anymore. He remembers practicing with throwing knives and still seems to have a natural affinity with them. His brethren, as he recalls have a darker skin then most of the people he sees. He carries with him a fire gem, the one treasure from his past, that he wears around his neck. Made in an unknown ceremony is appears to have a living gem always dancing within it radiating warmth. He has a lot of agility and uses it. Between his lessons he taught himself an art of dancing that he weaves into his fighting. He is able to jump well above the height of normal folks and able to climb most walls as long as there is some thing to get a hold of.

Affinty: Fire

Major Abilities:
Fire Blast: Similar to the minor ability Fire Ball, except that a column of living flame springs forth in a straight line from the Walkers hand. Does similar damage to Raging inferno but on a more narrow scope.

Raging Inferno: The Fire Walker can call up a raging Fire Storm that encompasses a large area, causing massive damage to all in the area of effect.

Minor:
Fire Ball: The Tashiri coalesces a grape fuit sized ball of fire that can be hurled unerringly at an enemy. upon impact explodes into a napalm like substance that clings to the victim for a short time before going out. 

Flaming Weapons: As is sounds, The Walker sheathes his blade in living flame. 

Enrage: Using the ambient heat in the area a Fire Walker can slowly enrage an opponent causing dissention amongst allies and acts of foolishness.

Control Ordinary fires: Can increase or decrease the size of a normal fire

Heat Metal: Using a heat source available a Fire Walker can heat a piece of metal to red hot in a matter of seconds. Warping blades, roasting enemies in their own armor, and destroying metal workings. If very draining to maintain.

Ignore Hot and Cold: A Fire Walker with this ability is able to ignore the effects of extreme heat and cold in his/her environment by controlling their own body temperature.

Infared Vision: Subtlely shifting the way his eyes view the world the Fire Walker can use this ability to see heat signatures giving him/her excellent vision in the dark as well as the ability to spot concealed foes

Equipment:
Djinn uses his natural agility and dances around the blows of his foes and rarely wears anything more then a light leather tunic and loose fitting cloth pants. Has two scimitars strapped to his back and a bandoleer of throwing knives across his chest as well as two hidden daggers in his boots. He has two heavy bracers that he wears to deflect blows if need be and to use an impromptu weapons as a last resort.


----------



## apidude

*Aalrik Faengoede - Character Sheet Submission*

I'm in. 
My Submission:

Name: *Aalrik Faengoede*
Race: Wood Elf
Gender: Male
Age: 62
*Physical Appearance:* Slender but solidly built. Height: 6'3". Very dark, browned skin. Hair kept very short, hair unusual for Elves, a very dark black. Scar on his left cheek from an arrow fired at him in an earlier battle which glanced off the noseguard of his helm and sliced open his cheek under his left eye. He also walks with a very slight limp in his right leg from wounds received as a child in the attack that killed his parents. This limp does not materially affect his ability to run, fight, dodge, etc, but does create a slight slowness to his right. He has adopted a fighting style that compensates somewhat but does create a weakness that must be guarded against.

*Personality:* Tends toward the serious side of things. Is all business, except when in the heart of The Forest, surrounded by the things that sustain him. At those times he tends to be a bit of a prankster to his friends. His laughter is rare, but deep when he lets it out.

*Background: *Aalrick was born and grew up on the periphery of Caratad. His father and mother were merchant-traders that had frequent excursions outside Caratad. His father and mother both had very strong Wood Affinity and served the Tashin as scouts and spies. It was on one of these trading missions that they were attacked and slain. Young Aalrik was 5 years old at the time. He watched his father and mother killed and was himself stabbed and left for dead by the attackers. The survivors of the trade caravan found him alive but badly wounded. He survived and Elven healers healed his wounds leavig only a slight limp in his right leg.

Since he was an orphan from parents with strong Wood Affinity, the Order of the Tashin, inducted him into training even at his early age. Except for a few isolated memories of his time before their death, Aalrik has known the training regime and the School of the Tashiri. He was mentored by an extremely powerful Wood Walker, Ailiserin, who acted as father figure, mentor, teacher, and at times foe to the young Wood Elf. It was he who took Aalrik into the deepest forests to challenge him to push his Wood Affinity to its utmost as well as to instill in the young warrior the love of the trees and the worship of the Lord of the Trees, Einherjar.

*Fury affinity: Wood*
Major Abilities: 
Archer's Eye: Tapping into the Furies in both his bow and arrows, a Tashiri with this ability can strike a target several hundred yards away with unerring accuracy.
Specialist Ability: Barkskin: the Wood Walkers skin becomes toughened and bark like in appearance protecting him from mundane damage. This form also increases the Tashiri's strength and durability but at a penalty to Dexterity. The biggest benefit to this form is that while clothed in this armor a Wood Walker is virtually invisible in a wooded area. It also provides him with a Meld into Wood ability as described below.

Minor Abilities: ALL 

*Equipment: *
Longbow: Base range: estimated to 350 yds. Draw weight 100lb. Additional range due to Archer's Eye = 100 yards, total 450 yards
Blades: 
Sword 1: The "Ziphos"
Carried in a back sheath with the handle protruding above the shoulder opposite of the bearers dominant hand. Similar to the Samurai Katana only with a stabbing point that is more slender than the katana, designed to slip through chain mail easier than the rather squared off end of the katana, this sword is a heavy, two handed and strong sword with a blade length of about 30"

Sword 2: The "Aor". 
Carried in a side sheath, opposite to the dominant hand of the wielder, the sword blade is about 22" long with a straight blade that is about 2" wide at the guard and tapers to a point similar to a Greek sword. It can be used with the dagger with a double bladed fighting style. It is drawn by the dominant hand across the body so that its draw turns into a cutting strike.

Dagger: Carried in a side sheath on the opposite side of the body from the Aor. It has a 15" long by 1.25" wide straight blade tapering to a point similar to the Aor. It is a thinner blade but sturdy designed to participate in double bladed fighting against heavy swords. The dagger is balanced for throwing.

Quiver: Carried on the side with the dagger. Carries 60-75 arrows of varying types.

Armor: Leather armor with flexible woven wooden fibers sandwiched between two layers of leather. 

Shield: Round, fire-hardened, wooden/leather "fencing Shield" about 20" in diameter. With the Elves dexterity he can use the shield to deflect thrown or fired weapons. While not as effective against heavy swords/axes etc, in hand to hand combat the Elf can angle the hardened wood/leather to deflect rather than block blows. This serves to also throw an opponent off balance as they overstrike.

*Companions:*
Name: Hurel
Species: Great Wolf
Sex: Female.
Age: ??, has been with Aalrik Faengoede for 12 years.

Physical Appearance: Hurel has a black coat and is about 10-15% larger and heavier than normal due to the influence of Aalrik's Enlarge ability. This ability has also had the effect of extending her life span.

Personality: Due to the constant influence of Aalrik's Animal Affinity ability, Hurel is more intelligent than a standard wolf and is intensly loyal and protective of Aalrik. She does not tolerate others, viewing nearly all as enemies, except for the Qalm. She has come to understand that they are part of Aalrik's 'pride'.

Background: Hurel is the 5th Great wolf that has bonded to Aalrik. An adolescent female, she sensed him on one of his training sessions with Ailiserin deep in the Great Forest shortly after the death of his 4th Companion and followed them for two days before she finally moved forward to contact him. He had sensed her but did not try to communicate with her until she approached the student and his mentor. The Bond, when it happend, was immediate and complete. Aalrik was able to actually become one with Hurel, seeing things through her eyes and sensing her "thoughts". This was the first time this level of bond had happened to him, and according to his mentor, only the strongest Wood Walkers have the ability to form such a connection. This connection also confers benefits to both, Aalrik and Hurel. He becomes swifter, his senses more keen; she becomes more intelligent. However, his connection with her does cause him to be more mercurical in temperment. He is more prone to act first and think later that he must recognize and control in himself.

Name: Ickbit
Species: Great Wolf
Sex: Male
Age: 2 years.

Physical Appearance: Grey coat with a black forelock. Slightly smaller than Hurel but larger than a standard wolf. 

Personality: IckBit is still a bit of a puppy and, as such, prone to be curious and has a tendancy to play more than his mother. That being said, when there is "work" to do, he is all business, watching her and Aalrik for clues to his role. He is fiercly loyal to Aalrik, whom he identifies as the Alpha male of his pack. His Bond with Aalrik is not as deep as Hurel's but communication is easy and instantaneous.

Background: Ickbit is the only pup of Hurel's litters that Bonded to Aalrik. He was the largest and the only male of the most recent litter. The others, when they came of age, went their way into the Great Forest to live out their lives as normal wolves. 

Ickbit has been in fights with Aalrik and is being trained by the Wood Walker for battle, but he is yet to be tested in full battle.


----------



## Jackinator

Name: Isira Vanal

Race: High Elf

Gender: Female

Age: 31

Physical Appearance: Isira is short for for an Elf, about 5'9, but as willowy and athletic as any of her race. She posseses the typical blonde hair but has particularly striking storm grey eyes that stare out of a face that is undeniably beautiful. Her skin is pale and unblemished, exceptionally so, considering her past.

Personality: Isiria is a talented wind-walker, and as such can often to be seen as having a harsh and cold personality, but this could not be further from the truth, in reality she is warm and caring, although it is hard for others to get through to that side of her. She tends to keep herself to herself, but once befriended she is as loyal as any manifest fury, willing to charge into the teeth of death for her friends. However, she is unlikely to make the ‘first move’, being almost acutely shy, so much so that her Tashiri master almost had to force her into cooperation with her fellow trainees. It isn’t that she disliked them, but that she was too shy to approach them, however, once they had become friends they remained so.

Background: Isira grew up as an orphaned street urchin in the city of Borkan, and led a vicious and brutal life until she was twelve. She doesn’t care to remember much of her past, mostly punctuated by vicious beatings at the hands of the various gang leaders in the underworld of the city. Her clearest memory of that time was when she first discovered her abilities. Forced by a gang to sneak into the house of one of the nobility she was discovered by the noble’s guest, a wind walker tashiri. Fleeing in terror she leapt from a seventh story window and miraculously survived the fall, floating down gently to safety. But the tashiri who witnessed this followed her back to the gang hideout and burst in as the leader was issuing yet another beating. Furiously he used his abilities to rescue her and took her to the famous flying temple, the ever present shadow above the city. There she was inducted into the Tashiri.

She was placed with a Tashiri master who specialised with ‘difficult’ cases but he found it near impossible to elicit a display of her powers from her until she was truly threatened. This left her as the slowest developer of her trainee group, as well as the loner for she was intensely shy. Frustrated he finally took her out with his more able students and she was befriended by a young human, Markus, during the challenge, one who was an incredibly talented Water walker. It was during this challenge that the Tashiri instructor finally broke through, although perhaps not in the manner he had hoped. Both she and Markus were approaching their last obstacle, having accomplished the others without too much trouble due to Markus’ talents and Isira’s natural agility. But edging their way along a sheer drop, tired and weary after days of travel Markus slipped, falling from the rockface. Isira hurled herself after him and for the first time felt the air around her, sensing it’s shifts, where to push and how to control it. She exulted in these new found abilities, pulling at the air to slow both her and Markus’s fall. They easily survived what should have been a fatal plummet and she easily returned to the end of the course, taking Markus with her.

Markus was popular among the group and she found herself friends with the others and from that point on her abilities bloomed at an alarming rate. She had changed from nearly fury illiterate to an incredibly talented wind-walker in an unprecedentedly short time. Once she had unleashed the power within her she became incredibly proficient at it’s use, indeed she made such use of it that she has become addicted, using her powers for even the simplest tasks, and rejoicing in the first true independence she has ever known.

Fury Affinity: Wind
Major Abilities – Flight
- Invisibility
Minor Abilities – Wind Blast
- Wind Shield
- Sleep
- Increase Speed
- Trap
- Control Breezes
- Increase senses

Equipment: Isira wears her sash as a belt, and as the first official acceptance of her independence she is fiercely proud of it. She wears the traditional, ivory shirt and pants of the Tashiri and wears a pair of knee high leather boots, covering the lower section of her pants. In addition to this she wears a sky blue travelling cloak with a hood. She is armed with a serviceable rapier and a pair of long, fighting daggers, she dislikes armour of any kind, preferring the free movement and speed her normal clothes grant her.


----------



## Midge913

Santaire, Djinn, Apidude, & Jackinator- All of your characters are good and accepted. Welcome to the RP.

Lord Ramo- The edits to your character are fine. 

Well guys I am waiting on some responses from two other members interested in joining in on the RP. Once I hear from them I will move onto posting up the Action Thread. Look for that tomorrow or Saturday at the latest, I will post a link here for that.


----------



## Jackinator

Awesome :biggrin:, looking forward to it. This looks like it's going to be a great RP .


----------



## Midge913

Jackinator said:


> Awesome :biggrin:, looking forward to it. This looks like it's going to be a great RP .


Here's hoping:biggrin:! I am looking forward to it hope to do it justice.


----------



## Santaire

Jackinator's not the only one, this looks like it will be awsome.


----------



## apidude

There are plenty of threads in the basic set-up to go a lot of different directions..... 

... and reading the other Character Sketches it looks like we have a very diverse Qalm...

Looks like a great ride....


----------



## Santaire

Agreed, we have our assassin and our wall climber. Put them together and... Ezio Auditore!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaz

Name: Mar'akash
Race: Wood Elf
Gender: Male
Age: 54
Physical Appearance: Although of the usual height for the Wood Elves, Mar'akash was one of the Zephyr Riders, and hence long years in the tree tops, learning how to conceal oneself has created the very typical stooping figure of the Zephyr Riders. His hair is a shoulder length auburn colour, and although matted and unkempt, is tied by a strip of Blood Red Cloth. His eyes are the colour of a rich red wine, and his skin is a darkened, weather-worn look.

Personality; Blessed through birth as being able to converse with animals. The Zephyr Riders are talented scouts - able to listen to the animals and trees around them should they fail themselves fail to spot any intruders onto their woodland realm, and are talented horsemen. Unlike their more peace-loving Wood Elves of central Caratad, the Zephyr Riders are fey beings, more alike in temperament to their Dark skinned kin. It is said that they train in the forgotten martial traditions of their race, acting as outriders, armed with the javelin and spear, and are even said to take great joy in this matter. Children were inducted into the Zephyr riders to hopefully keep them from the Tashiri, and keep those powers that make the Zephyr riders so special within that society, yet such a talent can barely remain hidden, and when the Tashiri come to claim a child from the Zephyr Riders, it is without exception that blood is shed, with the victors claiming the aspirant.

Such as it was with Mar'akash - although the Tashiri proved victorious that day, he held no hatred for his "captors", and eagerly soaked up all he could about the furies, although forever, his specialities were in the way of those of his previous home. Despite Mar'akash's love of violence, there is no love lost between the Tashiri and the Zephyr Riders, and every year, Mar'akash finds fewer and fewer allies within the inner circles of the Riders, yet still he yearns to find ways in which the two orders can work side by side, as brothers, rather than forced allies.

Fury Affinity: Wind (Manifest Fury, Increase Speed, Control Breezes, Increase Senses), and Wood (Manifest Fury, Enlarge, Animal Affinity, Cameleonic Skin)

Gryphia - Manifestation of the Wind. A Great bird of prey, a Caratadian Condor with a wingspan more than half again the height of a elf. Although his form is that of the great condor's, being an aspect of the Zephyr, it is little more than a coalescence of morning mist, near invisible in direct sunlight. In flight, the essence of his body trails behind like the tail of a meteor, and when still, the fog drifts slowly to coat the ground like dry ice. A stoic, silent watcher, he prefers to just sit and listen, although there are few swifter on the wing than he, and when stirred action, he strikes as fast as thunderbolt, capable of carrying a man in its talons. It also acts as the eyes and ears of the party when in close terrain, capable of talking to the party through Mar'akash.

Uncia - Manifestation of the Wood. A Panther with some form of cameleonic ability that allows it to blend in with whatever terrain is required. Many have stated that such creatures have an unnatural ability to hide within terrain, as if they are invisible, yet other "learned" scholars have stated that it is simply camoflage. In reality, neither are truly correct, in that he is a vast shadow, capable of blending almost seemlessly within terrain, taking upon a colouration to that of her backdrop, although this works best in broken terrain to hide the outline and shadow. He is a ferocious attacker, and like Mar'akash and Gryphia, is a patient hunter, yet capable of astonishing bursts of strength and agility that through pure shock alone, are capable of defeating opponents.

Equipment: Standard equipment of the order. Also carries several well made javelins, and a longer metal hafted fighting spear. In addition, he has a flock of trained hunting peregrine falcons, on which he uses Enlarge animal until one is a size capable of being ridden safely and used as a steed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Santaire said:


> Agreed, we have our assassin and our wall climber. Put them together and... Ezio Auditore!!!!!!!!


I tempted to give my character to be good at climbing as well, but then I think that would be a bit too over the top. .


----------



## Lord Ramo

Not that people are trying to be Ezio... I take it people have been watching the assassin's creed trailer? Hahaha.


----------



## komanko

Wow Midge, you got the most random group of players I have ever seen XD


----------



## Serpion5

Name: Adam Jameson

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 23

Appearance: Slight build and medium height. Dark brown hair cut short, brown eyes and angular face. 

Personality: Slow to anger, and typically quick to calm down, Adam`s relaxed nature belies his often aggressive expression. Newcomers will believe him to be close to ange most of the time, which is untrue but still a source of amusement on occasion. Adam follows a nihilistic approach to life, reasoning that only the moment matters and morals are a fleeting fancy only followed if they`re useful to him when it matters. 

History: Living as a commoner in Deidre, Adam was forced to lead the life of a thief at an early age due to having no home after his parents were slain in a barfight. He adapted surprisingly well to this lifestyle, seeming to have an unnatural ability to escape notice and on occasion even outrun pursuers on horseback. Only when he tried to steal from an accomplished Tashiri did the true extent of his abilities become known. Alas, at the time they were not up to par, and so he was relocated to the temple near Borkan. From here his training began in earnest, and he advanced his already apparent skills in wind control. 

Fury Affinity: Wind Specialist (Manifest Fury, Invisibility)

Manifest Fury: A hawk named **** (keekay) provides the focus for Adam`s fury abilities. Her blue and grey plumage blurs when she flies at full speed, impacting heavily into the foe and striking with her beak and talons, leaving the enemy`s eyes a bloody mess. A blue whirlwind of energy appears when she appears and fades, leaving behind small tornadoes that disappaite after a few moments. 

Equipment: Adam wears the traditional garb and sash of the Tashiri, over top of a light suit of leather armour and boots. His wields a scimitar of blue steel which compliments his quick moving style. He does not possess the physical strength to wield anything much bigger, and will base his tactics on _death by a thousand cuts_ rather than _one swift stroke._ Around his neck is a simple pendant made from garnet that glows dimly as he uses his abilities. The garnet is shaped as a hawk`s talon and is adorned with a feather from ****. 




Let me know if anything needs changing mate. 

EDIT: Changed. Howzat?


----------



## Midge913

Serpion your character is accepted, just make the changes we talked about when you get a chance. 

At this point I am closing recruitment as I have 2 more than I originally planned to work with. Quite frankly I was pleasantly surprised by the flurry of folks joining in

I am going to be posting the Action Thread by the end of the day today so we can get this ball rolling. 

Welcome aboard everyone and I hope that you guys enjoy the ride!


----------



## Santaire

Bring it on :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Hell to the yeah, should be a good one.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome. The time has come for Ezi- uh, I mean Solomon to shine .


----------



## Santaire

"Long live the Borgia... I mean the Magoth," The last words of a guar... Mutant before he is killed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

. I guess our target will be Templars, then.


----------



## Midge913

Alright folks Action Thread is live and can be found here!

Next update will be: FRIDAY JUNE 17


----------



## Midge913

I thought that this might be useful to everyone. Below is the list of players and their characters:

Therizza as Sven Ironson


Name: Sven Ironson

Race: Dwarf

Gender: Male

Age: 42

Physical Appearance: Standing just over four feet tall, Sven has brown hair and tanned skin. His beard reaches his belly, adorned with trinkets crafted with Sven’s own skills. His green eyes are always observing his surroundings. Well muscled, Sven can just as easily best an opponent through skill of arms as Earth Walking.

Personality: Sven can be the best of friends, or the worst of enemies, as the situation dictates. He enjoys a good story, and will always listen to tales spun by friends and acquaintances alike. Always ready to lend a helping hand to his comrades, Sven forms close bonds with his fellow Tashiri, for they are his family now. Somewhat pragmatic when it comes to problem solving, borne from his Dwarven heritage, Sven will only lend advice if it is asked for. This is a trait enforced by his training in the isolated mountain ranges of the North, where his master would let the trainees go on for days executing a plan, just to see it fail and have them ask his advice.

Background: Born to a hard working family in Hardagan, Sven exhibited an inclination towards Nature Walking since birth. Blessed with an uncanny ability to influence stone objects, Sven was taken from his family at age nine for training as a Tashiri.

Of his life before training, Sven remembers little, but those memories he holds quite dear to his heart. He remembers the clang of hammer on steel and the hiss of water cooling a freshly wrought blade in his father’s smithy. Sven can still recall the smell of freshly baked bread on the dinner table and the stories his father would spin of his ancestors fighting for the very survival of the dwarf race, always punctuated with theatrics and haughty laughter.

Training to become a Tashiri was the hardest thing Sven has ever accomplished, and he proudly bears the red sash of his station around his waist, in which he tucks his now prodigious beard. The extent of the harshness of the training to become a fully fledged Tashiri is difficult to convey in words. Sven, accompanied by three other trainees and their leader, would spend months, even years, traversing the mountain ranges of the North, honing their skills of Nature Walking in order to survive.

Cold and isolated, Sven became a master of the Fury of Earth. Able to bring up an earthquake with his bare hands or meld into a stone wall, Sven learned all of these lessons through blood, sweat and tears. At times he wanted to quit, giving in to weakness, but the master Tashiri would have none of that. Sven learned to depend on the earth, growing strong and steadfast as the root of the mountain. 

“Look to the highest peak.” The master would say. “Look to the plains. The earth is the root of all things. To walk with it, to use it, to bend it to our will is a gift not lightly given. Grow strong like the earth and depend upon it, for if you put your trust in it, the stone will never betray you.” These are the words Sven carries with him as he begins his journey as an Earth Walker.

Fury Affinity- Earth specialist
Earthquake
Manifest Fury- Asher, Sven’s Manifested Fury, takes the form of a grizzly bear made completely from granite. Protective of Sven and his party, Asher will viciously defend against opponents. Sven first manifested Asher when in training. Surrounded by a pack of wolves, Sven drew on all of his power and summoned the stone bear to defend his comrades. To this day Asher can be trusted on in times most dire.
All Minor Abilities

Equipment: Sven wears the traditional ivory garb of the Tashiri warrior. Simple leather boots cover his feet, but Sven has been known to tread without them to better “feel” the earth around him. The red sash around his waist denotes his completion of Tashiri training, something Sven is very proud of. Around his neck, Sven wears a worn hunk of granite hung on a piece of leather, upon which he focuses when drawing on the power of the earth. Sven’s chosen weapon, a large warhammer, lovingly called “Avalanche” by Sven, is usually slung across his back. Sven also has three throwing axes secured under his sash, for instances when his enemies are just out of reach.


Lord Ramo as Robb Eckard


Character Sheet(Player):Lord Ramo
Name: Robb Eckardson

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 24

Physical Appearance: Robb stands at 6ft 2, an imposing figure. While he is tall he is not bulky like others would think, though he does have muscle on him. He has an athletic body and is of a fair complexion skin wise. His eyes are a deep hue of brown, like the woods that surround many of the fortress kingdoms. His hair is dark brown as well as his eyes, and is very unkempt looking. He has inherited this look from his fathers side. He has stubble as facial hair and no scars as of yet on his body. He has a small dark blue cloak attached to his left shoulder that runs down to his knee. It is red on the inside.

Personality: Robb is a fairly charismatic individual, able to get on easily with others. He knows the great weight of responsibility that he should feel, as a member of the warrior order of the Tashiri. He has learnt to be patient, though he is confident in his prowess and that of his fellow warriors. He does not like people that are too arrogant though, they are a danger both to themselves and others as they always try to prove that they are the best.

Background: Robb was born in the Fortress Kingdom of Borkan, his father was a noble and fairly wealthy individual, who taught Robb the values of respect and modesty, as well as to stand up for what he believed in. His mother was from the kingdom of Caratad, from a small village in the forests. Robb was a bastard, his father, as noble as he may have been was susceptible to drink and as such had an affair with his mother who died in childbirth. Robb's father took him in, giving him a home as did his wife who loved him like a son. They already had one other child, a boy when he was born, and had another two before he had left them to become an inductee. Robb remembers very little about them, except they both had fiery red hair and were girls.

At a young age it became apparent to Robb's father that he had some form of gift with metallic objects, and as such he was shown to the order of Tashiri to take as an inductee. He was only 8 when he was taken to the flying fortress, and soon it became apparent that he only had power in metal. One of Robb's gifts with metal is to wield a blade like no others, and he specializes in being a swordsman. During his training and his time spent under his senior trainer and training group Robb was an oddity. He alone could control and manipulate metal, the others specialized in more than one power.

He saw his Senior Tashiri as a new type of father figure, there to guide him and make draw out the potential that was inside him. Robb always gave 100% in his training and isolation, as well as making friends in his small training group. His abilities to shape and control metal came naturally to Robb. Robb is extremely quick, and is an agile being. Due to him being able to sense and control metal he can fight just as well without a weapon as he can with, being able to dodge any strikes and counter.

Fury affinity:

Metal-Major: Swordsman's Skill, Manifest Fury: Terros- a huge wolf with ice blue eyes, his fur coat is lined with metal like mithril, and is claws and teeth are also metal. Terros is Robb's aggressive protector, attacking like a pack of wolves with powerful metallic jaws that tear through any opponent foolish enough to attack Robb. Terros can also be friendly and a playful thing when he is around Robb.
Metal-Minor: Warp Metal, Metal Storm, Shape Metal, Sense Metal, Strength of Steel, Meld into Steel, Ignore Pain.

Equipment: Robb wears the garb of the Tashiri, loose fitting Ivory colored cloth pants, a matching shirt, black leather boots and a red sash that marks him as a warrior. Robb has a dagger, kept in his boot as well as a sharp sword, straight (Irish Ring Pommel sword) which is attached to his belt. He carries a small shield with a wolfs image on his back. He has several throwing knives. Robb has a small charm from his mother, a small cross which he wears around his neck. It is made from wood from Caratad, and is the only thing left of his mother.


Bane_of_Kings as Solomon Lok


*Name:* Solomon Lok
*Age:* 25
*Physical Apperence:* Solomon is an average hieght for your twenty-five year old, with an atheletic body. He has brown hair streching midway between his ears and his neck, which is always in a mess and he never even shows signs of caring.
*Personality:* Solomon is a loner, never easy to become friends with someone and always maintaning that they have to earn his respect in order to become friends. Even then, he doesn't want them much, constantly believing that his work is best done alone. He is a calm individual, one who will 'talk first and fight later', rather than attack. He shares a hostility towards Tashiri who use the Fire Fury, because of an incident as a child where his house was burnt down, his parents inside. 
*Background:* As a young boy, Solomon always had a love of the water, which pleased his parents as he was born in Borkan. They were farmers, and it was only at fifteen years old when Solomon discovered gift with the Water. However, before his parents could take Solomon to the Tashiri, his house was raided by theives, and accidently set on fire. It didn't last long to the flames, and the fact that Solomon was down by the nearest river when it happened was the reason that he survived. Vowing to honour his parent's last wishes, Solomon set off to be inducted into the Tashiri. 

After joining the ranks, Solomon begun training with earnest, seizing the opportunity to hone his skills and continuously test them, and improve them. A loner even amongst the Tashiri, Solomon was never one to make friends, and as of such spent most of his limited free time reading and researching history, and practicing his skills. 

Fury affinity: Water Specalist 

Major: Major Healing, Telepathic Communion

Equiqment: Would it be okay if I were to have a bow. Also, two twin blades concealed underneath his arms (ala Ezio from Assassin's Creed)


CaptainFatty as Viktor Smirnov


Name: Viktor Smirnov

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 22

Physical Appearance: Standing at 5'9” with an average build, Viktor looks like your average human male. His dirty blonde hair is grown just above his shoulder and sits around his face. His eyes are a very light blue and always seem to look uninterested and bored. His skin is unblemished and tanned and he keeps his face cleanly shaven.

Personality: Although he tries to be a charismatic and friendly person, Viktor can be a bit self centered and rude, traits he acquired as a child and couldn't get rid of throughout his training. He is very enthusiastic about things, and when he really wants to know something or be a part of something, he will work as hard as he can towards that knowledge or goal. When things don't seem to go his way, he can get a bit of a fiery temper and push his arguments harder than he would normally like. This can translate into his powers too, and he will sometimes push himself too far to prove his strength.

Background: Born in Borkan into a family of wealthy traders, Viktor had a very comfortable life and was always getting what he wanted as a child. He was always very interested in the stories of the Tashiri though and looked up to them and their flying temple with awe. His parents, who were very gluttonous and selfish always chided him for being so obsessed with the order, and wanted him to continue the family tradition. While Viktor didn't object to the lifestyle he had now, he always felt something was missing. It was a huge surprise to his parents when, at the age of 8, Viktor was found in his room, unconscious, the smouldering ruins of his possessions all around him. His parents, secretly scared of Viktor now, reluctantly handed him over to the Tashiri. After all, they had two other boys that could run their business.

His enthusiasm carried over to his training, and he frequently burned himself out, aggravating his trainers and fellow students. Out of his fellow fire aligned students, he seemed to be the most powerful, or at least the only one showing his full potential. As time went on though, he did manage to become close with his group and despite their great differences, they would support each other and encourage their bests. He wears the uniform with pride, knowing full well the effort he put into earning it and the status that it would bring in the future.

Fury affinity: Fire specialist
Raging inferno
Flaming form
All minor abilities

Equipment: Viktor wears the uniform of the Tashiri in all it's untarnished glory, the red sash proudly displayed across his chest. To focus his power and draw flame from, a small lantern is hung from his side, lit whenever he feels he would need to use it. He also carries enough oil to last a few days of constant light. When he is forced into close combat, Viktor chooses to wield a warhammer for its strength and power. He also carries a shortsword as a last resort sidearm and wears half plate armour covering his body, shoulders and upper legs.


Santaire as Zacarish Militis


Name: Zacarish Militis

Race: Dark Elf

Gender: Male

Age: 57

Appearance: Tall and slim with coal black skin and blood red eyes. Zacarish carries his sword in a scabbard on his back and his dagger at his hip. He wears light chain mail over leather armour so that he is still manoeuvrable. His throwing knives are sheathed behind his back. He also carries a helmet that he wears during battle. He wears the red sash of the Tashiri around his waist. Beneath all that he wears the traditional Tashiri garb.

Personality: Zacarish, once roused to anger is as fearsome as his appearance. He is normally calm and, if not generous he is at least kind. However, when he is roused to anger he is a terrifying sight. Metal often bends and cracks around him as he unconsciously activates his abilities. Although, fortunately, times when that happens are rare. He is protective of his friends and is fully prepared to risk his life to save them. He is difficult to befriend but easier than some others and although most friendships he gains are fragile at best he is prepared to die to protect those who truly become his friend.

Background: Born into a family of warriors, Zacarish was raised to be a mighty swordsman. His natural affinity for metal was discovered when he was twenty five for as a dagger lunged at his heart it rusted and snapped before it hit him. His father was proud and believed he would grow up to become a metal altering mage powerful enough to help drive back the enemy. However, when Zacarish was fourty he was attacked and formed a shield from the air to defend himself.

His father found out and was, if not angry then at least disappointed that his son had not fulfilled his dreams. Zacarish, on the other hand, did not understand this for he reasoned that the more abilities he had the more powerful he would be. He joined the Tashiri at the age of forty three and never looked back. The first time he was truly furious he managed to crack and snap all the metal in his room. The second time he snapped the blade of another trainee's favourite sword which he then reforged. There has not been a third time and it is fortunate indeed for his fellows that he seems to have reached a peaceful mind state...

Fury affinity: Metal and Wind

Major ability, Metal: Swordsman's Skill

Minor abilities, Metal: Warp Metal, Shape Metal, Sense Metal, Metal Storm

Major ability, Wind: Fly

Minor abilities, Wind: Increase Speed, Wind Shield

Equipment:

Blades:
A long sword, 'Chablys', forged by Zacarish using his magical abilities, it will never blunt and is sharp enough to cut through light armour. The blade is engraved with gilded serpents and the guard is fashioned as a snarling dragon's head. At the end of the grip there is a curled pommel shaped like the tail of a snake which is metal and the grip is leather with steel wire wound around it. 36" blade with a hand and a half hilt.

A long dagger also forged by him using his abilities. Can be used in conjunction with 'Chablys'. 16" blade to be wielded with one hand.

A half dozen throwing knives. 3 on either hip held in scabbards hung onto the back of his belt 5" blades

4 blades concealed in various places around his body. Made to be used with metal storm and are leaf shaped. Double edged. 4" point to point

Armour:
Light scale armour, made so that any blow will have to go through at least three layers before hitting the leather underneath, over a leather breastplate and traditional Tashiri garb.

Other:
A piece of steel on a chord around his neck to help him focus his abilities of metal.


djinn24 as Djinn


Name: Djinn

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 24

Physical Appearance: Average in height, slim in the waist but with somewhat wide shoulders. Skin is a reddish in color, like someone who has worked in a forge his entire life. He has no hair on his body and keeps his face clean shaven. He has thick black eyelashes and a top knot that is braided down his back. The sides and back of his head are also clean shaven. His eyes are a dark brown in color. He wears golden hoops through both ears. He normally wears only the lightest of clothing, using his natural agility and dexterity to stay our of harms way. He has two metal bracers that he also wears on his wrists. Across his back he carries two scimitars and a bandoleer of throwing daggers on his front. He normally does not smile much unless it is to smirk at the enemy.

Personality: Somewhat hotheaded at times, known to let his temper get the best of him. Very Sarcastic as well, but loves to have fun usually at other people expense. Very spontaneous in what he does, he will jump from one task to another and can be eaily distracted. Loyal to those he has bonded to and quick to protect them.

Background: Taken from a pack of wondering men and women at a young age, he does not remember much. Music, dancing and brightly colored cloth fleet through his dreams. Strange languages are also heard but he has no idea what most of the words mean anymore. He remembers practicing with throwing knives and still seems to have a natural affinity with them. His brethren, as he recalls have a darker skin then most of the people he sees. He carries with him a fire gem, the one treasure from his past, that he wears around his neck. Made in an unknown ceremony is appears to have a living gem always dancing within it radiating warmth. He has a lot of agility and uses it. Between his lessons he taught himself an art of dancing that he weaves into his fighting. He is able to jump well above the height of normal folks and able to climb most walls as long as there is some thing to get a hold of.

Affinty: Fire

Major Abilities:
Fire Blast: Similar to the minor ability Fire Ball, except that a column of living flame springs forth in a straight line from the Walkers hand. Does similar damage to Raging inferno but on a more narrow scope.

Raging Inferno: The Fire Walker can call up a raging Fire Storm that encompasses a large area, causing massive damage to all in the area of effect.

Minor:
Fire Ball: The Tashiri coalesces a grape fuit sized ball of fire that can be hurled unerringly at an enemy. upon impact explodes into a napalm like substance that clings to the victim for a short time before going out. 

Flaming Weapons: As is sounds, The Walker sheathes his blade in living flame. 

Enrage: Using the ambient heat in the area a Fire Walker can slowly enrage an opponent causing dissention amongst allies and acts of foolishness.

Control Ordinary fires: Can increase or decrease the size of a normal fire

Heat Metal: Using a heat source available a Fire Walker can heat a piece of metal to red hot in a matter of seconds. Warping blades, roasting enemies in their own armor, and destroying metal workings. If very draining to maintain.

Ignore Hot and Cold: A Fire Walker with this ability is able to ignore the effects of extreme heat and cold in his/her environment by controlling their own body temperature.

Infared Vision: Subtlely shifting the way his eyes view the world the Fire Walker can use this ability to see heat signatures giving him/her excellent vision in the dark as well as the ability to spot concealed foes

Equipment:
Djinn uses his natural agility and dances around the blows of his foes and rarely wears anything more then a light leather tunic and loose fitting cloth pants. Has two scimitars strapped to his back and a bandoleer of throwing knives across his chest as well as two hidden daggers in his boots. He has two heavy bracers that he wears to deflect blows if need be and to use an impromptu weapons as a last resort.


Apidude as Aalrik Faengoede


Name: *Aalrik Faengoede*
Race: Wood Elf
Gender: Male
Age: 62
*Physical Appearance:* Slender but solidly built. Height: 6'3". Very dark, browned skin. Hair kept very short, hair unusual for Elves, a very dark black. Scar on his left cheek from an arrow fired at him in an earlier battle which glanced off the noseguard of his helm and sliced open his cheek under his left eye. He also walks with a very slight limp in his right leg from wounds received as a child in the attack that killed his parents. This limp does not materially affect his ability to run, fight, dodge, etc, but does create a slight slowness to his right. He has adopted a fighting style that compensates somewhat but does create a weakness that must be guarded against.

*Personality:* Tends toward the serious side of things. Is all business, except when in the heart of The Forest, surrounded by the things that sustain him. At those times he tends to be a bit of a prankster to his friends. His laughter is rare, but deep when he lets it out.

*Background: *Aalrick was born and grew up on the periphery of Caratad. His father and mother were merchant-traders that had frequent excursions outside Caratad. His father and mother both had very strong Wood Affinity and served the Tashin as scouts and spies. It was on one of these trading missions that they were attacked and slain. Young Aalrik was 5 years old at the time. He watched his father and mother killed and was himself stabbed and left for dead by the attackers. The survivors of the trade caravan found him alive but badly wounded. He survived and Elven healers healed his wounds leavig only a slight limp in his right leg.

Since he was an orphan from parents with strong Wood Affinity, the Order of the Tashin, inducted him into training even at his early age. Except for a few isolated memories of his time before their death, Aalrik has known the training regime and the School of the Tashiri. He was mentored by an extremely powerful Wood Walker, Ailiserin, who acted as father figure, mentor, teacher, and at times foe to the young Wood Elf. It was he who took Aalrik into the deepest forests to challenge him to push his Wood Affinity to its utmost as well as to instill in the young warrior the love of the trees and the worship of the Lord of the Trees, Einherjar.

*Fury affinity: Wood*
Major Abilities: 
Archer's Eye: Tapping into the Furies in both his bow and arrows, a Tashiri with this ability can strike a target several hundred yards away with unerring accuracy.
Specialist Ability: Barkskin: the Wood Walkers skin becomes toughened and bark like in appearance protecting him from mundane damage. This form also increases the Tashiri's strength and durability but at a penalty to Dexterity. The biggest benefit to this form is that while clothed in this armor a Wood Walker is virtually invisible in a wooded area. It also provides him with a Meld into Wood ability as described below.

Minor Abilities: ALL 

*Equipment: *
Longbow: Base range: estimated to 350 yds. Draw weight 100lb. Additional range due to Archer's Eye = 100 yards, total 450 yards
Blades: 
Sword 1: The "Ziphos"
Carried in a back sheath with the handle protruding above the shoulder opposite of the bearers dominant hand. Similar to the Samurai Katana only with a stabbing point that is more slender than the katana, designed to slip through chain mail easier than the rather squared off end of the katana, this sword is a heavy, two handed and strong sword with a blade length of about 30"

Sword 2: The "Aor". 
Carried in a side sheath, opposite to the dominant hand of the wielder, the sword blade is about 22" long with a straight blade that is about 2" wide at the guard and tapers to a point similar to a Greek sword. It can be used with the dagger with a double bladed fighting style. It is drawn by the dominant hand across the body so that its draw turns into a cutting strike.

Dagger: Carried in a side sheath on the opposite side of the body from the Aor. It has a 15" long by 1.25" wide straight blade tapering to a point similar to the Aor. It is a thinner blade but sturdy designed to participate in double bladed fighting against heavy swords. The dagger is balanced for throwing.

Quiver: Carried on the side with the dagger. Carries 60-75 arrows of varying types.

Armor: Leather armor with flexible woven wooden fibers sandwiched between two layers of leather. 

Shield: Round, fire-hardened, wooden/leather "fencing Shield" about 20" in diameter. With the Elves dexterity he can use the shield to deflect thrown or fired weapons. While not as effective against heavy swords/axes etc, in hand to hand combat the Elf can angle the hardened wood/leather to deflect rather than block blows. This serves to also throw an opponent off balance as they overstrike.

*Companions:*
Name: Hurel
Species: Great Wolf
Sex: Female.
Age: ??, has been with Aalrik Faengoede for 12 years.

Physical Appearance: Hurel has a black coat and is about 10-15% larger and heavier than normal due to the influence of Aalrik's Enlarge ability. This ability has also had the effect of extending her life span.

Personality: Due to the constant influence of Aalrik's Animal Affinity ability, Hurel is more intelligent than a standard wolf and is intensly loyal and protective of Aalrik. She does not tolerate others, viewing nearly all as enemies, except for the Qalm. She has come to understand that they are part of Aalrik's 'pride'.

Background: Hurel is the 5th Great wolf that has bonded to Aalrik. An adolescent female, she sensed him on one of his training sessions with Ailiserin deep in the Great Forest shortly after the death of his 4th Companion and followed them for two days before she finally moved forward to contact him. He had sensed her but did not try to communicate with her until she approached the student and his mentor. The Bond, when it happend, was immediate and complete. Aalrik was able to actually become one with Hurel, seeing things through her eyes and sensing her "thoughts". This was the first time this level of bond had happened to him, and according to his mentor, only the strongest Wood Walkers have the ability to form such a connection. This connection also confers benefits to both, Aalrik and Hurel. He becomes swifter, his senses more keen; she becomes more intelligent. However, his connection with her does cause him to be more mercurical in temperment. He is more prone to act first and think later that he must recognize and control in himself.

Name: Ickbit
Species: Great Wolf
Sex: Male
Age: 2 years.

Physical Appearance: Grey coat with a black forelock. Slightly smaller than Hurel but larger than a standard wolf. 

Personality: IckBit is still a bit of a puppy and, as such, prone to be curious and has a tendancy to play more than his mother. That being said, when there is "work" to do, he is all business, watching her and Aalrik for clues to his role. He is fiercly loyal to Aalrik, whom he identifies as the Alpha male of his pack. His Bond with Aalrik is not as deep as Hurel's but communication is easy and instantaneous.

Background: Ickbit is the only pup of Hurel's litters that Bonded to Aalrik. He was the largest and the only male of the most recent litter. The others, when they came of age, went their way into the Great Forest to live out their lives as normal wolves. 

Ickbit has been in fights with Aalrik and is being trained by the Wood Walker for battle, but he is yet to be tested in full battle.


Jackinator as Isira Vanal


Name: Isira Vanal

Race: High Elf

Gender: Female

Age: 31

Physical Appearance: Isira is short for for an Elf, about 5'9, but as willowy and athletic as any of her race. She posseses the typical blonde hair but has particularly striking storm grey eyes that stare out of a face that is undeniably beautiful. Her skin is pale and unblemished, exceptionally so, considering her past.

Personality: Isiria is a talented wind-walker, and as such can often to be seen as having a harsh and cold personality, but this could not be further from the truth, in reality she is warm and caring, although it is hard for others to get through to that side of her. She tends to keep herself to herself, but once befriended she is as loyal as any manifest fury, willing to charge into the teeth of death for her friends. However, she is unlikely to make the ‘first move’, being almost acutely shy, so much so that her Tashiri master almost had to force her into cooperation with her fellow trainees. It isn’t that she disliked them, but that she was too shy to approach them, however, once they had become friends they remained so.

Background: Isira grew up as an orphaned street urchin in the city of Borkan, and led a vicious and brutal life until she was twelve. She doesn’t care to remember much of her past, mostly punctuated by vicious beatings at the hands of the various gang leaders in the underworld of the city. Her clearest memory of that time was when she first discovered her abilities. Forced by a gang to sneak into the house of one of the nobility she was discovered by the noble’s guest, a wind walker tashiri. Fleeing in terror she leapt from a seventh story window and miraculously survived the fall, floating down gently to safety. But the tashiri who witnessed this followed her back to the gang hideout and burst in as the leader was issuing yet another beating. Furiously he used his abilities to rescue her and took her to the famous flying temple, the ever present shadow above the city. There she was inducted into the Tashiri.

She was placed with a Tashiri master who specialised with ‘difficult’ cases but he found it near impossible to elicit a display of her powers from her until she was truly threatened. This left her as the slowest developer of her trainee group, as well as the loner for she was intensely shy. Frustrated he finally took her out with his more able students and she was befriended by a young human, Markus, during the challenge, one who was an incredibly talented Water walker. It was during this challenge that the Tashiri instructor finally broke through, although perhaps not in the manner he had hoped. Both she and Markus were approaching their last obstacle, having accomplished the others without too much trouble due to Markus’ talents and Isira’s natural agility. But edging their way along a sheer drop, tired and weary after days of travel Markus slipped, falling from the rockface. Isira hurled herself after him and for the first time felt the air around her, sensing it’s shifts, where to push and how to control it. She exulted in these new found abilities, pulling at the air to slow both her and Markus’s fall. They easily survived what should have been a fatal plummet and she easily returned to the end of the course, taking Markus with her.

Markus was popular among the group and she found herself friends with the others and from that point on her abilities bloomed at an alarming rate. She had changed from nearly fury illiterate to an incredibly talented wind-walker in an unprecedentedly short time. Once she had unleashed the power within her she became incredibly proficient at it’s use, indeed she made such use of it that she has become addicted, using her powers for even the simplest tasks, and rejoicing in the first true independence she has ever known.

Fury Affinity: Wind
Major Abilities – Flight
- Invisibility
Minor Abilities – Wind Blast
- Wind Shield
- Sleep
- Increase Speed
- Trap
- Control Breezes
- Increase senses

Equipment: Isira wears her sash as a belt, and as the first official acceptance of her independence she is fiercely proud of it. She wears the traditional, ivory shirt and pants of the Tashiri and wears a pair of knee high leather boots, covering the lower section of her pants. In addition to this she wears a sky blue travelling cloak with a hood. She is armed with a serviceable rapier and a pair of long, fighting daggers, she dislikes armour of any kind, preferring the free movement and speed her normal clothes grant her.


Vaz as Mar'akash


Name: Mar'akash
Race: Wood Elf
Gender: Male
Age: 54
Physical Appearance: Although of the usual height for the Wood Elves, Mar'akash was one of the Zephyr Riders, and hence long years in the tree tops, learning how to conceal oneself has created the very typical stooping figure of the Zephyr Riders. His hair is a shoulder length auburn colour, and although matted and unkempt, is tied by a strip of Blood Red Cloth. His eyes are the colour of a rich red wine, and his skin is a darkened, weather-worn look.

Personality; Blessed through birth as being able to converse with animals. The Zephyr Riders are talented scouts - able to listen to the animals and trees around them should they fail themselves fail to spot any intruders onto their woodland realm, and are talented horsemen. Unlike their more peace-loving Wood Elves of central Caratad, the Zephyr Riders are fey beings, more alike in temperament to their Dark skinned kin. It is said that they train in the forgotten martial traditions of their race, acting as outriders, armed with the javelin and spear, and are even said to take great joy in this matter. Children were inducted into the Zephyr riders to hopefully keep them from the Tashiri, and keep those powers that make the Zephyr riders so special within that society, yet such a talent can barely remain hidden, and when the Tashiri come to claim a child from the Zephyr Riders, it is without exception that blood is shed, with the victors claiming the aspirant.

Such as it was with Mar'akash - although the Tashiri proved victorious that day, he held no hatred for his "captors", and eagerly soaked up all he could about the furies, although forever, his specialities were in the way of those of his previous home. Despite Mar'akash's love of violence, there is no love lost between the Tashiri and the Zephyr Riders, and every year, Mar'akash finds fewer and fewer allies within the inner circles of the Riders, yet still he yearns to find ways in which the two orders can work side by side, as brothers, rather than forced allies.

Fury Affinity: Wind (Manifest Fury, Increase Speed, Control Breezes, Increase Senses), and Wood (Manifest Fury, Enlarge, Animal Affinity, Cameleonic Skin)

Gryphia - Manifestation of the Wind. A Great bird of prey, a Caratadian Condor with a wingspan more than half again the height of a elf. Although his form is that of the great condor's, being an aspect of the Zephyr, it is little more than a coalescence of morning mist, near invisible in direct sunlight. In flight, the essence of his body trails behind like the tail of a meteor, and when still, the fog drifts slowly to coat the ground like dry ice. A stoic, silent watcher, he prefers to just sit and listen, although there are few swifter on the wing than he, and when stirred action, he strikes as fast as thunderbolt, capable of carrying a man in its talons. It also acts as the eyes and ears of the party when in close terrain, capable of talking to the party through Mar'akash.

Uncia - Manifestation of the Wood. A Panther with some form of cameleonic ability that allows it to blend in with whatever terrain is required. Many have stated that such creatures have an unnatural ability to hide within terrain, as if they are invisible, yet other "learned" scholars have stated that it is simply camoflage. In reality, neither are truly correct, in that he is a vast shadow, capable of blending almost seemlessly within terrain, taking upon a colouration to that of her backdrop, although this works best in broken terrain to hide the outline and shadow. He is a ferocious attacker, and like Mar'akash and Gryphia, is a patient hunter, yet capable of astonishing bursts of strength and agility that through pure shock alone, are capable of defeating opponents.

Equipment: Standard equipment of the order. Also carries several well made javelins, and a longer metal hafted fighting spear. In addition, he has a flock of trained hunting peregrine falcons, on which he uses Enlarge animal until one is a size capable of being ridden safely and used as a steed.


and Serpion5 as Adam Jameson


Name: Adam Jameson

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 23

Appearance: Slight build and medium height. Dark brown hair cut short, brown eyes and angular face. 

Personality: Slow to anger, and typically quick to calm down, Adam`s relaxed nature belies his often aggressive expression. Newcomers will believe him to be close to ange most of the time, which is untrue but still a source of amusement on occasion. Adam follows a nihilistic approach to life, reasoning that only the moment matters and morals are a fleeting fancy only followed if they`re useful to him when it matters. 

History: Living as a commoner in Deidre, Adam was forced to lead the life of a thief at an early age due to having no home after his parents were slain in a barfight. He adapted surprisingly well to this lifestyle, seeming to have an unnatural ability to escape notice and on occasion even outrun pursuers on horseback. Only when he tried to steal from an accomplished Tashiri did the true extent of his abilities become known. Alas, at the time they were not up to par, and so he was relocated to the temple near Borkan. From here his training began in earnest, and he advanced his already apparent skills in wind control. 

Fury Affinity: Wind Specialist (Manifest Fury, Invisibility)

Manifest Fury: A hawk named **** (keekay) provides the focus for Adam`s fury abilities. Her blue and grey plumage blurs when she flies at full speed, impacting heavily into the foe and striking with her beak and talons, leaving the enemy`s eyes a bloody mess. A blue whirlwind of energy appears when she appears and fades, leaving behind small tornadoes that disappaite after a few moments. 

Equipment: Adam wears the traditional garb and sash of the Tashiri, over top of a light suit of leather armour and boots. His wields a scimitar of blue steel which compliments his quick moving style. He does not possess the physical strength to wield anything much bigger, and will base his tactics on _death by a thousand cuts_ rather than _one swift stroke._ Around his neck is a simple pendant made from garnet that glows dimly as he uses his abilities. The garnet is shaped as a hawk`s talon and is adorned with a feather from ****.


----------



## Vaz

Sorry to do this already, just have to toddle off for a couple of days. Can't say when I'll be back, but don't think I'll be that long. I'll try and let you know soon as though.


----------



## Midge913

@ Vaz- No problem mate. If you don't think that you are going to be able to make the deadline drop me a PM and let me know.

For those of you that have posted keep up the good work. I am enjoying the character interaction and the quality of your posts. Keep it up and this is going to be a fantastic RP!


----------



## Santaire

Damn right man


----------



## Angel of Blood

Too late to join? Been on bastard exercise and missed this it would seem. Looks like a cracking idea though


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> Too late to join? Been on bastard exercise and missed this it would seem. Looks like a cracking idea though


At this point mate I have closed recruitment. This is my first RP as a GM and I want to make sure that I am able to handle the players I have. If things get to the point where I am comfortable running more or someone drops out, I will definitely let you know.


----------



## Angel of Blood

No worries dude. Bastard exercises


----------



## Midge913

I just wanted to say thank you to all of you guys. The posts so far have been great and the ease of the character interaction is awesome. Keep up the good work fellas!


----------



## Midge913

Just wanted to remind everyone that the update is on FRIDAY JUNE 17th. I don't think that is going to be an issue as everyone but Vaz has posted and he said that he may be out for a bit.


----------



## Vaz

Bastard exercises have finished me off as well. Just on the train back now. Helicopters, RIBs, Fishing Boats and the North Sea are apparently suitable training methods for a unit due another tour in the land of the Goatfuckers.

I'll be on tomorrow to actually start.


----------



## Midge913

Vaz said:


> Bastard exercises have finished me off as well. Just on the train back now. Helicopters, RIBs, Fishing Boats and the North Sea are apparently suitable training methods for a unit due another tour in the land of the Goatfuckers.
> 
> I'll be on tomorrow to actually start.


Cool. Look forward to it.


----------



## Midge913

For those of you posting:

Leave things where they are for the moment as I am working on the update and don't want to keep changing things up.

Also I encourage the conversation and stuff that is going on just remember that your posts need to be at least a good paragraph long. No one liners.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up. The next update will be on FRIDAY JUNE 24th. 

Sorry I had to get this posted up early in the day today. Have some stupid shit going on at work. This update is some more character building so again have fun with the interactions just be aware that where I encourage multiple posts, each post must meet the length requirements.


----------



## Midge913

Just as a reminder for those few that still need to post the update is on FRIDAY JUNE 24.


----------



## Midge913

The update is tomorrow and I am still looking for a post from CaptainFatty, Apidude, Jackinator, and Vaz. Get them up as soon as you can fellas and let me know if I need to extend the update.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Name: Sol Asherad

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 25

Physical Appearance: Sol is of average height for a man and quite muscular but by no means stocky or large, allowing him to retain a fair amount of agility. His dark brown hair falls untidily to just above his shoulders and is wild and unkempt, complemented by a closely shaven beard. He has a sharp and unkind face, heavy brow and with a nose that has been broken one too many times, along with arctic blue eyes. His most striking features though are the network of spiraling tattoos that cover the entirety of his torso and arms, quite why Sol decided to so extensively cover his body isn't known to anyone but himself. He wears the standard loose fitting garments of the Tashiri, though with the sleeves cut away from the shirt and with his red sash tied around the waist. He carries no weapons, instead as to fit his fighting style he wears fingerless gloves with reinforced sections of hard leather and metal. He also wears leather and metal vambraces to allow him to block weapons when fighting armed opponents.

Personality: Sol is a brash, abrasive and hot headed man. Many would consider him to be rash and arrogant and they would be right. Sol doesn't overthink situations or try and find why a situation has happened, prefering instead to solve the problem head on first and then find out why or let others do it instead. Quick to anger and volatile, Sol is hard to get along with and care has to be taken when interacting with him to avoid confrontation over the littlest things. Despite all of this he is still loyal and protective of those around him and won't hesitate to put himself in harms way to defend others. He also forgoes the use of weapons, using his body itself as a weapon instead. A skilled and dangerous close combatant, Sol has trained in many forms of fighting from the inelgance of back alley brawling to the controlled and flowing art of the warriors of old.

Background: Sol was born and grew up in the coastal fortress country of Opun situated by the great Goragan Sea. This led to an unpeaceful childhood with the constant assaults from the Naggarond which tragically led to the death of his parents at only five years old, helping shaping Sols hostile personality in later life. He was taken into one of the orphanages in Opun but was constantly getting himself into trouble and was generally unruly and wild. As he entered his teenage years he began to notice strange events constantly happening to himself or things around him. Candles and fireplaces would flare or subside, others would become irrationaly hostile around him and start fights for no reason, yet another reason for his now aggresive persona. 

These seemingly random events came to a head one day when a large fire broke out in one of the many taverns within Opun. Everyone was thought to have left the building when a cry of a small girl was heard from inside. Sol ran into the building along with others to try to find and save the child. Sol found her and began to carry her out of the building, as the others yelled at him to hurry though a devastating backdraft roared through the corridor he was in. Turning his back to the fire to shield the girl, he was engulfed in the flames and was assumed to have been killed. Miraculously moments later he emerged from the building with only very minor burns. The people around cheered and commented on his seemingly extraordinary luck. But a Tashiri priest who had also been in the area at the time had seen it for what it really was and immediately took Sol to begin his training as a Tashiri.

Sol was not an easy student, clashing constantly with the others and difficult to control, but Alenko, the Tashiri who had both found Sol and started his training would not give up on him. His temper and personality made it hard for Sol to intially control his abilities, the other students discovering and controlling their abilites far faster than Sol with all of them becoming full Tashiri long before Sol was ready. Eventually it was just Sol left and only then did he and Alenko really begin to discover and explore his abilites, finding out for the first time that he was also an air specialist aswell as fire. For years he studied under Alenko who, not only taught Sol how to use and control his abilities but also trained him in the martial arts of modern and old helping him become a highly skilled combatant. He gradually earnt Sols respect but never could truely reign in his attitude. Eventually though he declared Sol ready to enter the ranks of the Tashiri and gifted him with the red sash of the order.

Fury Affinity: Fire and Air
Fire Major - Raging Inferno
Fire Minor - Fire Ball, Enrage, Control Ordinary Fires, Ignore Hot and Cold.

Air Major - Flight
Air Minor - Wind Blast, Increase Speed.


Give us a shout if owt needs changing.


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood- your character is just fine and is accepted. Welcome aboard. 

As for the update. I am going to postpone it to tomorrow morning (Eastern Standard Time) to give CaptainFatty and Vaz an opportunity to post. It will also give me the time to get AoB into the update.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up. Next update will be SATURDAY JULY 2nd.


----------



## Midge913

Just as a reminder the update is on Saturday July 2nd. For those of you who need to post please do so.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice, looking forward to it


----------



## Midge913

Update is up. Next update will be SATURDAY JULY 9TH.


----------



## The Forgotten

Name: Belak Ero

Race: Dark Elf

Gender: Male

Age: 32

Appearance: Tall and slim as with all of his race with coal black skin and deep red eyes. Belak wears his Tashiri garb with pride, displaying the red sash for all to see. He wears light metal chest and back plates, preferring to rely on his natural speed, honed swordsmanship and communication with the furies to keep him alive. He has a wiry strength and a whipcord speed that is the envy of many men. He does not look strong from a distance but up close you would be able to see that while he is not bulky, there is not a trace of fat on him. His long sword is sheathed in a simple, black leather scabbard that is slung on his back and his other sword is sheathed at his hip.

Personality: Belak is easy to befriend for he trusts everyone easily enough. Although some may think this a weakness it does not mean he is stupid for beneath the jovial exterior there is an inner steel that few know of and even fewer have actually seen. He is slow to anger and quick to calm down and even when he is angry he is not violent towards the cause of his anger. He enjoys nothing more than the field of combat and this is often seen as slightly worrying by the more peaceful Tashiri

History: Born into a middle class family Belak’s parents never had high hopes for their son. They wanted nothing more than for him to be a blacksmith or a wood cutter. They did not approve of their son’s warlike character and so Belak was forced to teach himself to fight. These ‘lessons’ are partly the cause of his unique fighting style which is a mix and match of many different styles that he had seen warriors using. Belak never saw himself as more than a mere soldier until the day when he discovered his abilities.

He was walking home late one night when he heard a thump, followed by a muffled shriek. He heard a man threatening a terrified woman and he decided to go teach the man a lesson. He followed the thug down the street and when they were in a secluded part of town he made himself known. The man spun, quick as a snake and saw the young Dark Elf standing there, hand on the hilt of the sword that protruded over his shoulder.

Belak saw, through the man’s arm, a dagger moving and he reacted instantly. He threw a throwing knife and the tip pinned the thug’s arm to the wall. The Dark Elf threw another one and then the thug was pinned with both arms stuck to the wall with Belak’s throwing knives. Belak walked closer to the man but the man lashed out with a foot and the Dark Elf leapt back.

Belak was out of options. His sword was too short in length to reach the man without the Dark Elf being within range of the thug’s legs and Belak had already used up both his throwing knives. The Dark Elf sat on a nearby crate and, once again, he felt a strange feeling and scraps of metal rose into the air around him. The scraps hurtled through the air to pin the thug’s legs and Belak stood and walked towards the now terrified man.

He didn’t even have to speak for his intent to become clear. The man pointed shakily with a finger to his coat pocket and Belak focused on it. He saw the woman’s purse inside and he gave a satisfied grin before retrieving it. Then he was off, sprinting through the streets to find the woman and return her stolen money.

The next morning Belak woke to see a man in unfamiliar clothes standing over him. His mother explained in a nervous voice that the man was a Tashiri and that he had heard of the Belak’s powers. He offered the child a choice, to stay in the city or to come and train to be a Tashiri. Belak chose the latter without hesitation.

He spent the next 8 years of his life in awe of the other Tashiri and devoted his every waking hour to be more like them…


Equipment

Blades:
Simple black bladed long sword. It has an Eagle head pommel but is otherwise unadorned. Forged with the help of the furies to never blunt or break. 32” blade that tapers off to a needle sharp point.

Simple black bladed short sword. No extra detail at all. Forged with the help of the furies to never blunt or break. 20” curved blade.

Steel dagger. Is a family heirloom given as a gift to Belak after he saved the previous owners life. Detail is in pure gold. 12” blade.

Other:
Chest and back plate forged by Belak with the help of the furies so that they are light but strong.

6 knives. Balanced for throwing. 6” blades

5 blades with no hilt that taper to a point on both ends. Made to be used in conjunction with ‘Metal Storm’.


Fury affinity: Metal

Major abilities: Bladed appendages and Adamantium form.

Minor abilities: All


----------



## Midge913

The Forgotten your character is accepted. I will get you up to speed via PM and you can get a post up.


----------



## Midge913

Just as a reminder the update is on JULY 9th. There are still quite a few of you who need to post so get them up.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Sorry mate, will have a post up today at some point


----------



## Midge913

Again a reminder that the update is tomorrow(July 9th) and the following still need to post: Lord Ramo, Therizza, Bane_of_Kings, djinn24, Santaire, Angel of Blood, and Jackinator. If need be I can postpone the update. Let me know.


----------



## Djinn24

Midge913 said:


> Via Text Message: So I know the update is suppose to be today, but the wireless signal at the campground that I am at is shit. I am postponing the update untilMONDAY JULY 11th.


Midge is out camping and is unable to make the update right now folks.


----------



## Therizza

I will be unable to post until next week


----------



## Midge913

Therizza said:


> I will be unable to post until next week


No problem mate! I will be posting the update tomorrow, post when you can.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up. The next update will be MONDAY JULY 18th.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks, the update is Monday so get your posts up if you haven't already.


----------



## Midge913

The update is supposed to be tomorrow and I still need posts from Bane_of_Kings, Santaire, The Forgotten, djinn24, Lord Ramo, and Therizza. I know that Therizza said that he may be out for a bit, but do you others need me to push back the update?


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks since I have a bunch of crap to do today and since there is a significant number of people who still need to post I am postponing the update to WEDNESDAY JULY 20TH.


----------



## Therizza

Just got back in, but am heading out of country for two more weeks. I thought I'd have more time to post. Please don't drop me.

Cheers!
Therizza


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well there's one. Where's everyone else?


----------



## Midge913

Therizza said:


> Just got back in, but am heading out of country for two more weeks. I thought I'd have more time to post. Please don't drop me.
> 
> Cheers!
> Therizza


No problem mate. I understand that it is that time of the year where folks are out and about. Just try and get a quick post in on this update, and the way things are looking you should be able to catch back up no problems when you return. 



Angel of Blood said:


> Well there's one. Where's everyone else?


My thoughts exactly mate. Santaire, The Forgotten, Lord Ramo, and Bane_of_Kings; are you guys still in?


----------



## Santaire

I'm writing up a post now


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> I'm writing up a post now


Cool.

I will be posting the update late tonight for you few stateside folk, so it will be well into the morning for you across the pond.


----------



## Midge913

The Update is up. For those of you who did not respond to the last update please cover it in your next post as well as the information from this update. The next update will be on FRIDAY JULY 29TH.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I am still in, sorry I did not post, i aim to make up for my heresy today


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder the update is on FRIDAY JULY 29TH. I know that Therizza is out for the next couple of updates, and Bane_of_Kings messaged me and let me know that he is going to need to drop out. I am going to continue on NPCing some folks who have said they will be out for extended vacations but want to continue when they return. Apidude, Serpion, and Jackinator you still need to post for this update.


----------



## Angel of Blood

As do i, although having been drinking since two, i can't see me updating tonight! Will be up tomorrow!


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> As do i, although having been drinking since two, i can't see me updating tonight! Will be up tomorrow!


Sometime drunken posting is the best way to go

Look forward to your post.


----------



## Lord Ramo

All my posts are helped along with a generous helping of alcohol....


----------



## Serpion5

It`s late for me here and I was occupied all day. If you need to update Midge, do it and I`ll cover as soon as I can. 

That is if I can`t post before you tomorrow. I will post once I get home from work, updated or not.


----------



## Santaire

I will be gone for three weeks from tomorrow morning so just leave Zacarish as an NPC or something


----------



## Jackinator

I too shall be leaving for holiday soon to return on the 21st of August. Would it be possible to leave Isira as an NPC up until my return. Sorry for the short notice.

Jack


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty. Here is going to be my plan: With so many people going to be out for a couple of weeks, I think Jackinator makes three, I am going to get the update up tomorrow but push the next update out two weeks. As a repeat, update will be up tomorrow, with the next update being on the 12th of August. For those of you who are going to be out for those couple of weeks try and get a post in related to tomorrows update, and then i will run you as NPC's until you return.


----------



## Jackinator

I won't be able to post for tomorrow's update as I am leaving early tomorrow morning so I won't get the chance


----------



## Midge913

Jackinator said:


> I won't be able to post for tomorrow's update as I am leaving early tomorrow morning so I won't get the chance


No problem mate. I totally understand that the next couple of weeks are prime vacation time. All of you who will be out rest assured that I won't drop your characters. They may be a little battered and bruised depending on how the next couple of updates go, but the shall be here waiting for you when you return.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up. As I discussed above, due to everyone's busy schedule, including my own, the next update will be in two weeks on FRIDAY AUGUST 12TH. I hope everyone has a good time on vacation and I look forward to watching you all kick some Vicery ass.


----------



## Midge913

Just as a reminder to all of those folks still in town and not on vacation, the update is a week away on AUGUST 12TH. Happy posting.


----------



## Serpion5

I will be gone for a week, so won`t be able to post again until next weekend.


----------



## Midge913

Well folks since Serpion is the only person to have posted in the Action thread and tomorrow is supposed to be the update, I am going to push the next update back until next Friday AUGUST 19th. Hope you are all have great vacations and I will catch you on the flip side.


----------



## Serpion5

wtf?! Guys, don`t let this one die! It`s too awesome! :cray:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry, will post up tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

Serpion5 said:


> wtf?! Guys, don`t let this one die! It`s too awesome! :cray:


I don't think that is the issue. I know for a fact that Santaire, The Forgotten, Jackinator, Therizza, and Apidude are all on holiday and djinn24 just got done moving and has sketchy internet access at best so that is over half the cast right there unable to post. I know that all of those folks sent me multiple PMs regarding their interest to continue so once they all return we should be moving along once again. 

For those of you not on holiday, get those posts up, as regardless of who has posted I am updating next Friday.


----------



## apidude

Done..... Sorry for the delay......multiple excuses which mean little...
Anyway it is up.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Will have mine up soon, been posted to another base, so admin clusterfuck all round! On it now though


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Sorry 'bout that, I was on holiday for a couple of weeks, I think I told you, but I've decided to pull out of this one I'm afraid.


----------



## Midge913

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Sorry 'bout that, I was on holiday for a couple of weeks, I think I told you, but I've decided to pull out of this one I'm afraid.


Not a problem man. With your permission I intend to keep Solomon around as an NPC. Always good to have another healer in the group, and honestly I liked your character background.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Ok, that's cool from me. .


----------



## Midge913

Just as a reminder the update will be this Friday AUGUST 19th. For those of you that are around get those posts in.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Bah, right will start typing mine up now. Like i said, admin clusterfuck cause of moving base, but no real excuse seeing as we've had so long. My bad dude


----------



## Midge913

The update is up. I am going to give you guys two weeks again on this one just to let everyone get back from holiday and get back into the swing of things. The next update will be on FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 2nd.


----------



## Djinn24

I am back but life is still crazy. I will ensure to post this time though.


----------



## Serpion5

This is the interesting part. Seeing how others fight while being forced to fight against my own style. 

Hmmm, this will be an interesting post, Midge. :scratchhead:


----------



## Midge913

Just as a reminder the update is a week away. Get those posts in before Sept 2nd.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, just a reminder that the update is on Friday. I am still waiting on posts from Apidude, Angel of Blood, Therizza, Lord Ramo, and djinn24. Get those posts up guys.


----------



## Midge913

I am extending the deadline for the update until MONDAY SEPTEMBER 5th to allow Therizza, Apidude, and Lord Ramo time to post.


----------



## apidude

I have posted.


----------



## Midge913

To those of you who have posted I am most impressed! Some really good posts all around. I hope you all are enjoying writing them as I am reading them. The next update should be a good one:grin:


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks I will be getting the update up in the next couple of hours. Looking forward to the next part of the combat.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up. For know Angel of Blood and Therizza's characters are NPCing it at the moment as AoB is moving house and I haven't heard back from Therizza in awhile. The next update is going to be on MONDAY SEPTEMBER 12th, be there or be square :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks, the update is on MONDAY. If you need to post I suggest you do.


----------



## Santaire

I would quite like Jackinator to post before me since our posts kind of follow on from each other


----------



## Midge913

Speaking of, for Lord Ramo and Jackinator, the update is tomorrow and you guys and Santaire are the only folks that still need to post.


----------



## Midge913

I am going to extend the update until Wendesday the 14th to allow Lord Ramo, Jackinator, and Santaire to get their posts up.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up. Next update will be on WEDNESDAY September 21st.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I've got the net back now, so can continue with all RP's again. How shall i slot into this update?


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> I've got the net back now, so can continue with all RP's again. How shall i slot into this update?


I will PM you yours later on this afternoon mate. Obviously you can react to the ALL section of the update if you want to get started on something, but your personal update will be forthcoming.


----------



## Serpion5

Crap, I missed this. Will get to work on it.


----------



## Midge913

Serpion5 said:


> Crap, I missed this. Will get to work on it.


No biggie, plenty of time!


----------



## Midge913

Just as a reminder the update is on WEDNESDAY the 21st. Everyone who needs to post please do so.


----------



## Midge913

I am pushing the update back to FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 23rd. To give djinn, Ramo, and Forgotten a chance to post.


----------



## The Forgotten

Yeah, I've got loads of coursework and essays to do so I can't keep up with this. Could you just have Belak as an npc rather than killing him off as I put a lot of thought into him and it would be a shame to kill him in my opinion.


----------



## Midge913

The Forgotten said:


> Yeah, I've got loads of coursework and essays to do so I can't keep up with this. Could you just have Belak as an npc rather than killing him off as I put a lot of thought into him and it would be a shame to kill him in my opinion.


Sure. 

Hate to see you go mate, but I will be happy to keep running Belak as an NPC.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up. The next update will be on SATURDAY OCTOBER 1st.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder that the update is coming up on Saturday and everyone still needs to post.


----------



## Angel of Blood

On it tonight dude.


----------



## apidude

Midge: Will address this evening. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Midge913

Update is being extended to MONDAY OCTOBER 3rd to allow people time to post.


----------



## Midge913

I am going to give Ramo one more day to get a post up and then I will be posting the update. Look for it around 5pm EST tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Ramo

My post should be up in an hour. Sorry to everyone that has waited on me.


----------



## Midge913

Again no worries mate. I have been a bit swamped as well so I have had a bit of extra time to work on the update.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up. The next update will be on TUESDAY OCTOBER 11th.


----------



## Serpion5

I`m gonna try to get a post up tomorrow dude. 

Real sorry for always taking so long.


----------



## Midge913

No worries mate. Along those lines this is a reminder that the update is on TUESDAY OCTOBER 11th. Get those posts up.


----------



## Jackinator

Ah, I must've missed that, I'll get one up by tomorrow night


----------



## Santaire

Damn, will have a post up tommorow afternoon by 5


----------



## Midge913

No worries man. To help folks out I am going to extend the deadline to FRIDAY OCTOBER 14th. Happy posting.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up. The next update with be on FRIDAY OCTOBER 21st.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Bah i knew my post looked a little too short. Missed out the first paragraph when i copied and pasted it in on my shit phone app. Edited it in now if anyone interested.


----------



## Serpion5

Angel of Blood said:


> Bah i knew my post looked a little too short. Missed out the first paragraph when i copied and pasted it in on my shit phone app. Edited it in now if anyone interested.


I read it. Just for you Angel.


----------



## Midge913

Just as a reminder folks the update was supposed to be tomorrow, however since only Serpion has posted so far I am going to push it back a day to _SATURDAY OCTOBER 22nd_, so you all can get posts up. This is going to be a fairly large update and the next several updates are going to all be combat updates. Prepare for entrance into the hive!


----------



## Midge913

So I know that I said the update will be tomorrow, but do to my schedule this weekend and the fact that most of you still need to post, I am going to push the update back once again until MONDAY OCTOBER 24th.


----------



## Midge913

ok folks, One more time with a push back. Jackinator, Lord Ramo, Angel of Blood, and djinn24 you all need to post. You have until this coming friday, October 28th, to post or I will update without you


----------



## Midge913

Last and final call mates, update is tomorrow! Get those posts up, and get ready for a fight!


----------



## Midge913

Good character interaction Jackinator, Serpion, and Santaire. 

Anyhow, update is up. Next update will be on SATURDAY NOVEMBER 5th. Have fun with the battle. You guys are free to kill the vicery in anyway you want. Experiment with some of the powers you may not have used yet. Have fun, things are about to get sticky!


----------



## Serpion5

I`m breaking your post chain again. 

Also, very interesting update this one.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the week is half gone and the update is scheduled for Saturday. There is a lot to cover in this one so get those posts up.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Right i'm back(at least for now....), for the last week and a half or so these forums just have not been working for me at all, all i got was timed out, everyonce in a while i might get the frontpage up but then it would stop again. This been happening to anyone else? Got to go into work now, but i've got all the pages loaded up so i've got all the info i need to write an update. Apologies, but the forums just been wank for me lately, will get updates up soonest.


----------



## Serpion5

Yah dude, Jez acknowledged the site had issues. 

They`ve been fixed.


----------



## Midge913

No problem bud, I assumed that was the issue. I look forward to seeing your post.


----------



## Jackinator

Aha, my netbook has been recovered, my post will be up momentarily. Slightly annoyed that I had to labouriously re-type my Thirst for Vengeance post like but ah well


----------



## Midge913

Jack and Santaire, nice team work and thanks for giving me a good opportunity for Belak's post. It should be up later today.


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> Just a reminder folks that the week is half gone and the update is scheduled for Saturday. There is a lot to cover in this one so get those posts up.


Aalrik has been sluggish this past week. I need to feed him coffee... but he'll get going before the deadline.... bow, barkskin, and blade.


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood, Apidude, and djinn24 you all need to post. 

The update is scheduled for Saturday folkses, get those posts in and up if you haven't already.


----------



## Midge913

I was hoping that one of you folks that needed to post would break up my wall of text for the three NPCs, but alas it was not to be. One more day to get those posts up Apidude, Angel of Blood, djinn. 

Update will be sometime tomorrow night EST, prolly around 9 my time, so around 2am for you folks across the pond.


----------



## apidude

Dun.


----------



## Midge913

So folks, djinn informed me that he is going to be falling to an NPC status, so if someone else wants to take up writing for his character be my guest. If not, I will be covering what he does in the updates, not writing out posts as I have been, and will continue to do, for Sven, Belak, and Solomon. That being said, Angel of Blood still needs to post and I am going to give him another day in which to do so. 

The update will be going up tomorrow, 9 PM EST.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well its finally up, sorry for all the delay folks, between the forum tech problems, stagging on pointless gates and a rather horrific case of imagination block it took too long to get round to it. So sorry for that. The imagination block and being out from posting in it so long just made it really difficult to even begin the post, so i hope you don't mind Midge but i went ahead and just started it _in medias res_, was the only way i could think of getting the post going and figured one subpar post would be better than nothing!


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> Well its finally up, sorry for all the delay folks, between the forum tech problems, stagging on pointless gates and a rather horrific case of imagination block it took too long to get round to it. So sorry for that. The imagination block and being out from posting in it so long just made it really difficult to even begin the post, so i hope you don't mind Midge but i went ahead and just started it _in medias res_, was the only way i could think of getting the post going and figured one subpar post would be better than nothing!


No problem bud, works for me. 

Update is up folks! Next update will be on Sunday November 20th.


----------



## Midge913

Since I have been telling people on messenger that the update is on Monday so shall it be. 

For those of you that need to post here is the mid-week reminder, get those posts up.


----------



## Midge913

I am going to push back the update until Friday to give Santaire and Ramo time to post.


----------



## Midge913

Update is finally up folks, sorry for the delay. Next update will be on FRIDAY DECEMBER 2nd.


----------



## Midge913

I am pushing back the update to Sunday as I have a lot going on and wont be able to get to the update until then. So again, update is on December 4th, post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

So gents here is the score. I have gotten pretty far behind on just about everything, my own RP posts to my RP updates, and painting. Seeing that most of the folks I have talked to are in the same boat (it just must be that time of year) I am going to push back the update a week. The new update day will be Friday December 9th, happy posting. 

Ramo: I am planning on getting Solomon's post up much later tonight, wee hours states side, as I got a reply back from AoB. That way we can roll on with what we talked about.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder guys the update is on FRIDAY DECEMBER 9th. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

Well all, seeing that today is the extended update day and only 2 of 6 players have posted, I am going to push back the update once more. New update day is FRIDAY DECEMBER 16th. I recognize that folks are busy, what with the holiday season and all, and that posting regularly will be difficult, but I would like to keep this one moving. I will be updating next Friday regardless of who has posted. Any questions or concerns hit me up via PM, here in the thread, or via MSN.


----------



## Midge913

So the day approaches fellas. Update is on FRIDAY, DECEMBER 16th. We are in a little better shape than we were before with just Jackinator and Angel of Blood needing to post so I will be going ahead with the update as planned. Post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

I know I had indicated that I would be posting the update today, but I got a PM this morning from a new player who is working on a character sheet. I will be pushing the update back until MONDAY DECEMBER 19th to give him time to get his sheet done and approved as well as giving me time to work him into the update. This means that Angel of Blood and Jackinator get a few days more to get something up so please do if you can.


----------



## Brother Malleus

Name: Pagan (Ndabuko kaMpande)

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 20

Physical Appearance:

Pagan is a tall well muscled individual from the lands of Namanole, he has the shaven head of his Fathers Kraal and a single platted forelock signifying his warrior status. Both of his cheeks bear the marks of ritual scarring, the small circular scars contrasting with his dark skin spreading in a mask of light from his ivory pierced ears to the bridge of his nose. His eyes appear as pools of darkness as the iris is almost as black as both his pupils.

Pagan wears the Ivory Pants and shirt of the Tashiri, his shirt open to let the air cool his chest. On a chain of copper inlaid with opals hangs the Tear of Mpisi, a hollowed pearl that contains water taken from the well in his father’s Kraal. It is said by many that the water remains as cool as they day it was drawn from the earth. Over his shoulder is a mighty bow made of ivory, a gift from his father and king. Only a strong man of royal blood can draw and string the bow.

At his hip rests a quiver made of doe skin in which he keeps home fashioned bolts of white wood, fletched with white goose feathers. The tip of each feather has been dipped into a red dye as a further homage to the Tashiri and the archery contests of his homeland.

Personality: Pagan is a quiet inquisitive individual, constantly studying his environment and those he comes into contact with, his childhood experiences as a hunter and tracker earned him a certain amount of respect. At first the city of stone felt suffocating but he quickly learned how to feel water and creatures. His understanding of the language improved although he still relies mostly on his ability to read the body language of another being, although the Senior Tashiri is still a closed book to him.


Background:

From an early age Ndabuko always held a fascination with water and tracking, the day they came he was enjoying the feel of the veldt on the soles of his feet and the smooth wood of his long bladed spear in his hands and he surveyed his prey. Stalking one of the mighty desert lions took courage and skill, it was a test of manhood and of skill and strength but he needed to earn the marks on his face.

The pain of the scarring was incredible; the knife was cold but warmed quickly with his blood before sand was rubbed into the wounds to cause the raised scarring. He crept closer to the beast, a scrawny beast with a long jagged scar running from its exposed ribs to its left shoulder. The spears of the hunting party had done their work after the beast had carried off one of the tribes younglings.

Shaking all thoughts of reminiscence from his mind he forged on, sensing the beast less than thirty miles distant, he allowed himself a rare smile hunting with his brothers they had tracked beasts and covered distances of 50 miles in a day swelling with pride as his own father had instructed him to slay this beast and return with the skin as his own court gown. No one volunteered to join the lone hunter as the fellow tribesmen were weary of the boy, many times he had escaped danger too many people thought. The smaller villages told the tale of the royal witch who escaped his death from a great height, the waters of the river swelling under him and breaking his fall, avoiding the deadly sharp rocks at the river’s edge. He knew we was no witch, he had seen witches and their dances and potions, foolish men who called on the spirits of ancestors long dead, licking toads and reading signs in fishes eyes, drinking their own urine and spraying messages in the sand. When he was king he would build a mighty pyre and tell the men to put the fire out with their bodies that would prove their power.

It was nearly dusk when he sensed the beast just over the ridge of a mighty water coursed valley carved deep into ochre rock, he pulled his bow from his shoulders and quickly strung the mighty ivory horned bow with cured hippo ligament and selected his bolt from the hide quiver at his waist. Both were gifts from his father, family heirlooms passed down to the greatest hunter of all the kings sons. Pagan had been given the gift at the age of seven, although he had not the strength to string the bow until nearly a year later, warmed ivory bends easier and cools very quick, ever since that day when hunting he kept the bow across his chest so that it may be strung quickly when needed.

His closed his eyes and checked his long dagger was free in its sheaf on his calf, drawing the bolt back he felt the feathers brush his cheek, he waited for his heartbeat to slow to a normal pace and let out a slow, deep, even, quiet breath.

Standing and aiming at where he knew the beast to be he released the bolt from his finger tips, noticing too late that a man in strange clothing stood where the beast should be. A strange man, a pale man, a dead man. Frozen by panic as he had just murdered a traveller he watched helpless as the arrow flashed towards his broad back.

Something strange happened then, he felt a change in the air and watched as his arrow impacted, shattering into shards as it met its target. It was a kill shot; other hunters would be able to tell it was his arrow, all his bolts had vertical blades, better to slay the beasts he hunted, each one fletched with white feathers with a diagonal red tip. Men he knew had horizontal ribs, the bones would tell tale of his misdeed. The man slowly turned and Pagan felt that sensation again, he could see the pale flesh turning red under the powerful sun an image suddenly struck his mind, an image and a name Tashiri.

Overcome with shame the boy staggered to the figure and fell to his knees, dropping his head till his forelock touched the earth, tears being drunk by the red ground showed the blood that shamed him. He felt hands on his shoulders and a stern voice told him a tale, a tale he had heard before of the boy who fell from a cliff and the river rose to meet him, of a boy who disappeared between rocks too small for even a centipede to fit through. He told the tale of how that story had spread, merchants and traders told the tale of a strange wizard in a strange land that took the appearance of a boy, but one whose skin and eyes were the colour of the midnight sky. He ended his tale with how the boy hunted and killed a giant hunting cat only to meet a powerful warrior who would show him his destiny.

He remembered his father’s smile as he had accepted the quest, he knew, the king knew of his powers and saw them as a gift.

The journey was long and tiresome, the man a Tashiri had travelled over many, many miles to reach him and now they travelled to the stronghold. Throughout the journey he was challenged many times, tracking creatures and men over land and through streams. He was shown how he could control the forces of water, forming barriers, turning dry patches into quagmires to trap deer and rabbits so that may eat.

Finally upon entering the mighty fortress he was assigned with two others to a Senior Tashiri who took over the training which became more painful, isolated for most of the day in his room of cold grey stone with no sun to warm his bones Pagan as he was frequently referred to both by the master and by the other two learned concentration. The fighting techniques he learned as a child came in handy as he was able to disable limbs with a carefully placed blow aided by the concentration and holding of his “Fury”

Fury affinity:

Earth Major – Manifest Fury: Nyani. Pagan’s fury takes form of a Opal Hyena that appears from behind this enemies, its distinctive laugh drawing attention away from Pagan. Its teeth appear as blood red rubies and can inflict massive crushing damage to an enemy, once its jaws clamp onto an enemy it locks its shoulders and neck forcing all but the strongest opponents to cease their movement. Nyani is a bully but is submissive to Pagan and his friends.

Water Major – Water Form: Using this ability a Tashiri can travel quickly down water ways, or slide through gaps to small for even insects. Requires great force of will and concentration to regain physical form.

Earth Minor - Track: As long as his/her quarry is travelling on land, an Earth Walker can direct his Furies to seek them out unerringly

Earth Minor - Meld into Stone: Using the Furies of earth and stone the Walker can cause his body to melt into an existing stone or earth structure. Great for concealing oneself though other Earth Walkers will be able to sense your presence.

Earth Minor - Entrap: This is an ability similar to Shape Stone though it is quicker and dirtier. Slamming his palm flat on the ground the Earth Walker can cause the earth to rise up and entrap the legs of his opponent.

Water Minor - Track: Similar to the Earth ability but requires water in the ground and can be used on rivers, streams, and oceans.

Water Minor - Control waters: can cause a normal pool of water to take various forms, Barriers, striking blasts, and ensnaring tendrils. Requires concentration.

Water Minor - Disable: By controlling the natural moisture in a person’s body the Tashiri can disable arms, legs, and at later levels of skill the persons entire body. It was said that the Radan could stop a man’s heart in this fashion. Requires physical contact.

Equipment:
Loose fitting ivory colored cloth pants
Matching shirt
Leather boots
Red Sash of marking the status as a full warrior of the Tashiri worn wrapped around his neck and lower face.
Long Dagger
Brass Tipped Wooden Staff
Ivory Hunting Bow


----------



## Midge913

As we discussed earlier mate Pagan is fine. I will send you a PM tomorrow when I am working on the update to kind of fill you in on the background that I am considering for you as far as how you are going to become part of the group. Update is tomorrow folks!


----------



## Midge913

So folks here is the deal. First I want to give a shout out that everyone is now posted up and current. However I am still going to be pushing back the update, once again I know, for a couple of reasons. First and foremost is that I was well into the update, about half way, when I had to step out of my office for a bit and when I came back I found that the IT guy had stopped in and rebooted my computer, erasing the progress I had made:angry:

Secondly, Deathbringer has gotten in touch with me and is interested in submitting a character, and we are currently working out the kinks with that. I guess it is fortuitous that I will need to push back a few days, because that will allow me to get Deathbringer into the next update along with Brother Malleus. So in short, give me a few days and the update will be up and rolling. I think that new characters jumping into the mix is worth the wait personally Questions or concerns let me know.


----------



## Santaire

Wow, how come Pagan has a specialist ability


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yeah i was about to mention the same thing


----------



## deathbringer

was going to pm this but it was too long for the pm so i gave up and just posted it

got a feeling there might be something you need changing, let me know and ill get it done

Name: daruk
Race: Deep dwarf
Gender: Male

Age: 43

Physical Appearance: Clad in the ivory of the tashiri, his pale skin seems to meld into the robes he wears, a pale white shadow with piercing blue eyes, framed by long coarse black hair and a thick if surprisingly small beard. Though the clothing provided by the tashiri is loose on many, the bulging muscles of his stocky frame and his armor strain against its cotton casing, an ever present reminder of the sheer power laced through his tiny frame

Upon his chest he bares a small metal lion head, fashioned and forged by himself upon his departure to study amongst the tashiri. Each of its fangs are made of a shard of a precious crystal mined and honed by the denizens of Ferrun Malda, so he will always carry part of his homeland with him. Within its jaws flames ripple and flicker, a translucent gleam that never dies, a flame from the forges of his homeland and also a focus for his powers. 

Though it is no prophecy it is rumoured that if the flame within the wolfhead ever dies, Daruk's flame will soon be extinguished.

Personality: Grim and taciturn, Daruk has been brought up to mistrust all but his own kin. He is stubborn and though intelligent, with a keen mind and shrewd senses he struggles to adapt much to his teachers frustrations. Though he has sensed and made use of the furies from a young age it took many years for him to accept them, his abilities so deeply woven into his psychi, integral to his very sense of self and his style of battle, his mind refused to comprehend the reasoning behind his powers.

It took him years to truly comprehend the extent of what he could do, to truly listen to the furies locked within the very elements. Once comprehension dawned his path was meteoric and soon he was able unlock his major power the earth manifest of fury, in the form of a snarling lion of limestone with eyes of bright copper and fangs of sharpened diamond, lines of gold run in rivers through its mane. The beast runs alongside him even as he charges forth to tear his enemies asunder.

Yet this inability to adapt does not merely stand upon an intellectual level but also in battle, for he has but one method to charge forwards, a beserker with a flash blade, every motion seeking to batter his opponent until he falls upon the ground, their is no subtlety and no guile merely purest brutality and overwhelming force, his use of the furies so familiar, interspersed sometimes mid charge, sometimes even mid stroke.

Everything goes into besting his opponent and he truly lives by the mantra
"Return with your shield or upon it" his single focus achieving his goal with no quarter spared. Many a tear was wasted when the denizens of the deep saw his return spread across his shield, only to find him alive yet comatosed, the very exertion of battle along with his powers enough to render him victorious and triumphant yet catatonic.

Beyond battle he is silent unwilling to mix or trust any around him for their ways are foreign, their manner strange. His ability in battle thrust him into the path of a leader in the depths of the dwarven kingdoms, his position at the head of the charge and devastating impact he reeked upon his enemies meaning others flocked too him, rallied round him, a leader not in name but by reputation. Though he is a leader no more, it has left him haughty and with an inflated air, his head upturned and sneering despite his small stature. 

Though not a particularly appealing charactor he is immensely loyal and almost charismatic if you find a way to earn his trust or respect, however his haughty air and mistrustful gaze do little to entice others to make the effort.


Background: One of the deep dwellers of Ferrun Malda, Daruk was brought up under constant threat, for though they have sealed themselves in the darkness, the earth shifts and changes whilst hidden dangers threaten from below. Thus as soon as a dwarf learns how to walk he learns how to fight, Daruk is no exception a warrior born, bred and trained, a deep affinity with the earth around him and fires of the forges, fanned by the flames of a warriors hate.

He was like all dwarves, his work within the forges as articulate and intricate as any of his kind, however though the feats he accomplishes with iron and steel are beyond the mortal comprehension of many, he has a fatal floor. The greatest smiths work with the metal,guide it til it flows where they will, where as Durak melds it by force and effort, his every stroke a battle, the flames high drumming the metal into submission.

In battle, he truly excelled his strength known to be able to split the very ground asunder (though now it is truly understood why) and he flung himself with speed and ferocity upon the rats the threatened the halls of his ancestors. It began at the age of 8, the rats that scurried within the deep flocked to attack the forges and battle was joined as miners and smiths took up arms warriors hurrying to their aid, they held against the great numbers of the rats, yet even as blood stained the earthen tunnel floors, a second force, smaller yet made of the most deadly of their foes descended up the halls, intent upon sticking a knife within the populace. Small numbers of soldiers lined the passage yet their numbers were small, the future seeming dire, even as people took up arms alongside them, blood stained axes, swords and spears interspersed well forged yet long unused weapons.

Durak was amongst the soliders remaining, unblooded but promising he had been left behind to guard the populace even as the elders went to defend their homeland, unaware that the true battle was to be fought by the younglings they left behind. As rats flooded the tunnel the dwarves charged and Durak found himself at their head, his speed carrying him ahead, hatred flooded him, anger and fear for those that were to die, for the blood that would flow if they did not break the horde. The first blow was with the blade of his axe, his momentum barreling him through the front ranks, the head he had sliced from its body spinning with such force it snapped the neck of another, others toppled trampled by his mighty feet, in their midst he snatched up a fallen brazer, weilding his might axe one handed, the flames biting an gnawing at flesh like wild animals as he drove through the lines. A berserker he tore them asunder thus won the heart of the populace, his example a beacon of hope to them, a shining light in the darkness, inspired they drove the beasts away. He became a figurehead amongst the dwarves, despite his youth, his power was infectitious drawing others too him, forever at the forefront when the people took up arms against the threats from the deep, a true warrior, a favourite of the people.

Yet then the tashiri came, they came to trade weapons and armour for food and news of the outside world, to claim those that housed an affinity with the furiesm that could draw power from them. They spoke words of revenge, offered them the chance to change the world, to right wrongs, to fight back against the evil that held them below the earth. Daruk needed no encouragement.

Within the fortress he was discovered already to have made basic communion with furies, the route of his great strength of the way the very ground sometimes responded to his call, a cave in at a convenient moment, the earth opening up to trip one of his enemies as they bore down upon him.

The furies communed to him, yet he had only taken his bonds made upon demands and dominance upon force, a path that would never lead to unlocking his full potential. His path and trials were less of control and learning to use his powers, less of combat, and more of intellectual stimulation and growth, to force him to become in union with nature, to approach them with an open palm rather than a closed fist. 

Now he strides, ready to unleash his powers upon the world... beware.

Fury affinity: Earth

Manifest Fury (see personality)

Increase Strength, Stone Fist, Entrap

Fire

Raging Inferno, Heat Metal, Flaming Weapons, Enrage


Equipment: Double headed axe
Small throwing axe
Plate armour and chainmail shirt, crafted and tailor made for him.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Hmm so another wolf then?


----------



## deathbringer

ahh fuck ill change the animal
edit:done blame euph and the claw, they make me fenrisey


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> Wow, how come Pagan has a specialist ability


Damnit!!!!!!:ireful2: I knew I missed something. He should not have a specialist power. Not Malleus' fault, mine for not noticing. 

To that end Malleus you need to choose one of the other Water Major Powers. I know that the other's don't really fit with the concept/background you have talked about. Get with me via PM or over on MSN during the daytime hours tomorrow and we can sort things out. 

Thanks for keeping me honest boys:wacko:

Deathbringer- Daruk is fine. It makes sense that he would be a bit older age wise when he came to the Tashiri as the priests of the order only visit Ferrun Malda once or twice a year and when they are there they have no free reign to wander around. Only Deep Dwarven candidates that are brought forward by the community are ever taken away to the Talasariat. Accepted he is. I will get with you on MSN tomorrow and we can talk about how we are going to work you into the RP.


----------



## Brother Malleus

Sorry guys I didn't realise that I couldn't start with a specialist ability.

Midge if it's ok I'll take Telepathic Communion. I can come up with some sort of fluff for his background about water calling and his tribe using the rivers and lakes as communication in their rituals with their ancients?


----------



## Midge913

Brother Malleus said:


> Sorry guys I didn't realise that I couldn't start with a specialist ability.
> 
> Midge if it's ok I'll take Telepathic Communion. I can come up with some sort of fluff for his background about water calling and his tribe using the rivers and lakes as communication in their rituals with their ancients?


That sounds good mate and don't worry about it. I should have caught it during my original review of your sheet. Thanks for understanding and I look forward to seeing your edits.


----------



## Midge913

The update is finally up folks!! I am not even going to begin to compete with the holidays so the next update will be on FRIDAY JANUARY 6th. If I don't talk to you all between now and then have happy holidays and safe new years.

Brother Malleus you still need to make those power edits to your character sheet when you get a chance. Any questions or concerns don't hesitate to hit me up!


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is planned for this coming Friday. Get those posts up if you need to. I hope everyone had a great holiday and a happy new year!


----------



## Midge913

Well all, today was supposed to be update day. However, only 3 of 8 have posted, and I have yet to write posts for the NPCs, so I am pushing it out a week. Next update will be on FRIDAY JANUARY 13th, rain or shine.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks the update is supposed to be Friday and I am still waiting on posts from several of you:

Apidude, Ramo, Deathbringer, and Brother Malleus you need to get those posts up.


----------



## apidude

Posted mine today......


----------



## Midge913

Still waiting on a few folks to post so the update will be on MONDAY JANUARY 16th. I will update regardless of outstanding posts, so get them up if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up. Next update will be on MONDAY JANUARY 23rd.

Happy posting folks!


----------



## Serpion5

QUICKLY! 

Yay!


----------



## Midge913

Serpion5 said:


> QUICKLY!
> 
> Yay!


Good on ya mate!!! I will be posting a reply from Nesrin's point of view in response to your request tomorrow mate. I plan on getting a solid day of writing in tomorrow to get caught up on all my RPs (including Keybearers he says sheepishly). 

For all the rest of you this is your midweek reminder.... Update is scheduled for MONDAY JANUARY 23rd. Get with me if you have problems or questions.


----------



## Midge913

Well today is supposed to be update day and only one person has posted. Extending the deadline to FRIDAY JANUARY 27.


----------



## Midge913

Update is scheduled for tomorrow folks and I believe almost everyone needs to post. Get those posts in.


----------



## Midge913

Well since most of you still need to post I am extending the update until FRIDAY FEBRUARY 3rd.


----------



## Midge913

Well all, update is supposed to be tomorrow so get those posts in!


----------



## Santaire

Sorry, I will have it up in at most an hour


----------



## Midge913

Update is up. Next update will be on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 10th.


----------



## Serpion5

Sorry for the delay man, I picked up a few editing jobs that have been distracting me. I will try to get done by friday.


----------



## Midge913

Just putting up the mid week reminder for you all. Update is scheduled for Friday so get those posts up!


----------



## Serpion5

Really need Santaire to post, or else I will just post twice this update?


----------



## Midge913

Well..... seeing as no one has posted for this update and it is technically due today, I am thinking that we are going to have to postpone until next week. 

To be honest everyone I am getting a bit frustrated at the speed we are moving, so if you could I would really appreciate it if you all could get those posts in. I would hate to have to send revan and his killer trays after you :wink:


----------



## Midge913

Well, today is update day and I sincerely doubt that all of you are going to post today in the next 8 hours. 

I will push back the update to FRIDAY FEBRUARY 17th. Get those posts up.


----------



## Midge913

Well I guess I will push back one more week as I want to get a post up for Sven and I just haven't had the time, and 4 out of the 7 of you still need to post as well as Serpion finishing his post. I will be proceeding with the update on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 24th, so post if you need to.


----------



## Serpion5

Sorry for not being able to finish my post yet, I'm in the process of moving house and my stuff is a mess.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yeah sorry man my post will be up today


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, update is scheduled for this coming Friday so get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

My work schedule has been nuts the last couple of days and Santaire still needs to post, so I am pushing the update back to Monday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up! It is a big one so I am giving you all two weeks to complete a post. Next update will be slotted for MONDAY MARCH 12th.


----------



## Serpion5

Looking over some of the abilities I can use, I was thinking Sleep might work, or at least make the creature groggy enough to more easily slay. 

That's the direction I'm leaning. Also Midge, I have something to ask so I will PM you.


----------



## Midge913

Serpion5 said:


> Looking over some of the abilities I can use, I was thinking Sleep might work, or at least make the creature groggy enough to more easily slay.
> 
> That's the direction I'm leaning. Also Midge, I have something to ask so I will PM you.


Sleep would indeed make it groggy, but not put it all the way out. Insects breath through multiply pores in their body, and with a creature this big you wouldn't be able to affect it enough to knock it out. But its reactions will slow and it will be confused. 

Serp, sent a reply to your PM.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all update is scheduled for this coming Monday and no one has posted. Get those posts up folks!


----------



## Serpion5

I posted, but realized a bobo that I will edit immediately. :fool:


----------



## Santaire

Deathbringer, which one of us should strike the killing blow?


----------



## Serpion5

imo it would suit db to strike the killing blow as his attacks will be far heavier than ours were. 

If you're good to post why not just deal it a critical strike that leaves it defenceless for his final blow?


----------



## Midge913

Sooooo...... Today is update day and Serp is the only one to have posted. I am extending the update until MONDAY MARCH 19th.


----------



## Therizza

I totally blanked on this, as I started a new job in August... I must say, I am quite glad the thread is still around.

and might I add, I feel quite retarded for forgetting about this for so long. please forgive me.


----------



## Midge913

HAHAHA!!!! You are still alive mate! Well if you want to take the time to read through the action thread, I have kept Sven around, making posts for him with some regularity. I would be more than happy to turn him back over to you if you choose to jump back aboard.


----------



## Therizza

I would be honored if I could jump back in as Sven. I'm glad you didn't kill off the friendly dwarf stone ninja-hobo!

edit: I put up a post, let me know if it's alright


----------



## apidude

Therizza said:


> I would be honored if I could jump back in as Sven. I'm glad you didn't kill off the friendly dwarf stone ninja-hobo!
> edit: I put up a post, let me know if it's alright


Welcome back, o' one of new employment. Whilst Sven has been continuing I know that Midge913 (who has a few things going) would welcome letting the one of bare feet and big ax be championed by his creator...

... welcome to the fun, he has only almost died once....


----------



## Santaire

Because of Djinn's death Zacarish would kill every single Vicery on his own if he needed to before carving Djinn's name on the Queen's heart.

Now imagine what would happen if Sven and Djinn both died. Then Zacarish would hunt down every single Vicery and kill every single one of them slowly and *VERY* painfully


----------



## Lord Ramo

Or he would probably die fighting the queen alone. Hence the reason the Qualm is so closely bonded, so that they all will want revenge.


----------



## Midge913

Well guys (and gals if applicable), I must apologize for my lack of presence in the RP threads of late, but things have been major hectic for me in the Real World. Between stuff going on with the kids, my wife getting fucked over by her place of employment, commission painting commitments, and the like things just haven't been in a place where I could be doing a lot of writing. I am pleased to say though that I am getting back in the swing of things and getting back into the saddle here. 

A couple of things for housekeeping. Jackinator and Deathbringer you guys still need to post for the current update. I have sent you both PM reminders to that effect and would be greatful if you both could get in a post in the next couple of days as I am planning an update for the 9th of April. We will be moving on intrepidly forward as I would like to get through the Vicery nest onto the meat and potatoes of the main story line. 

Secondly, I got a message from Angel of Blood. He said that he deployment to the sandbox got moved up and that he has already shipped out. He indicated that he would be unable to continue on with the RP, understandably so. If you all have a quick mo, spare a thought and prayer for him and all the soldiers enjoying the weather that side of the world. Sol will remain on in an NPC fashion, just to keep the numbers in the qualm up, but I will not be writing individual updates for him. 

As I said before I am planning on updating on MONDAY APRIL 9th, so look forward to that. Again sorry for the hiatus, but sometimes those things just can't be helped.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up folks. I know that it is a bit short, but we are going to move this story along come hell or highwater. The next update will be on MONDAY APRIL 16th.


----------



## Midge913

Well folks today was supposed to be update day, but a good chunk of the cast still needs to post. I am extending the update to MONDAY APRIL 23rd. Get a postin'!


----------



## Jackinator

Must.. break... posting... spree...

Anyway, I've posted for the previous update, I apologise about missing it, I've just had a really shit time of it recently . Anyway, should be back and up to speed now


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, the update is scheduled for tomorrow.

Apidude, Deathbringer, Therizza, and Santaire you all need to post. Lets keep this RP alive gents!!!!


----------



## Midge913

Update is scheduled for Friday. Apidude indicated that he would try to have a post in by then.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up folks, have fun with it!!! Next update will be on FRIDAY MAY 4th.


----------



## Midge913

Just giving you all your mid-week reminder! The update is scheduled for this coming Friday. Get those posts up when you can.


----------



## Midge913

So the update was supposed to be today and no one has posted .....
I suppose that means I will be extending the update until next Friday. Get those posts up folks.


----------



## Serpion5

hectichectichectic

I was almost done, I swear! :wasntme:


----------



## Midge913

Hey all. Just wanted to touch base with you guys about the status of the update. This training class that I am currently in is taxing my spare time to the limit. Between the class itself and the out of class work that I need to do once I get home, I haven't had time to think about, let alone write the update. So, I would love that you all keep posting and get your posts up in the mean time. 

I am scheduling the update for MONDAY MAY 21st, so get your posts up so I can roll on as soon as this class is over.


----------



## Midge913

Update is scheduled for tomorrow folks. Post if you need to.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry mate work has been real hectic for me. Will try and get a post up tomorrow.


----------



## apidude

I have posted my updated. Arrows flying EVERYWHERE.....


----------



## Midge913

Indeed I saw your post Apidude, very nicely written. 

Ok for those of you that still need to post. I am aware of the fact that I have been a bit absent the last two weeks due to a training course at work, but I am done with that and ready to get back on a roll. I need those of you that have to post to do so by Friday. Again the new update day will be FRIDAY MAY 25th. I will be updating that day regardless of who has posted. 

I will of course send out a reminder via PM, as well as posting the same in here in the OOC thread, on Wednesday. 

Happy posting all and lets get this thing rolling. There is a Vicery Queen that needs a slayin'.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all I really want to get an update posted tomorrow, so those of you that need to post please do so.


----------



## Santaire

As I understand it Jackinator has been buried beneath layers of coursework and work shifts.

As he himself said to me his 8 hour contract has become a 26 hour contract although he's managed to reach an understand, it is less now although still more than his actual contract should be


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will have a post up later tonight mat, sorry for the wait.


----------



## Therizza

Disoriented and taking pain medication, Therizza finally rubs what few braincells he has left together. The sparks innervate the muscle, which tickle the keyboard. Traveling through the series of tubes that is the the internets, his offering to the action thread is submitted...

So yes, I shall continue. Personal and familial illnesses had put me off for a bit, but I am back!


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

Is there still time for me to join? If there is I'll post up a character sheet later.


----------



## Midge913

Spiltpaw the Deceiver said:


> Is there still time for me to join? If there is I'll post up a character sheet later.


Yes, I am taking players as I am down a few from my starting total. PM me your character sheet. It may be a few updates before you meet up with the rest of the group, but I will be able to work you into the story.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

Name:Jorn Don

Race: High Elf

Gender: Male

Age: 57

Physical Appearance: Jorn, is tall and agile, few can compare to his graceful movements. He is strong and powerful, his full facial feature's, make him look trustworthy and friendly. He has glistening deep blue eyes.

Personality: Jorn is someone, that doesn't like being spoken down to, unless it was by his commander/leader. Jorn doesn't have a big temper, in fact quite the opposite, during his training as a Tashiri, he learnt to keep his cool all the time. He is joyous and friendly, always trying to the room he is in cheerful. His light heartedness can sometimes get on people's nerves, but it doesn't bother him. Infact it makes him act even more joyous. (Like Santa >.<)

Background: Jorn was born into a family of farmers in Andarathan, Jorn had always had the attraction to water, it was though it called to him. One day, Jorn was out learning to fish with his dad. Jorn managed to catch a big fish which had pulled him into the lake, he had never been taught to swim, struggling for breath, he tried calling out, but his father was too shocked to move. After a few minutes of struggling, Jorn disappeared under the ways, unconcious. As he drifted to the bottom, something inside of Jorn awoke. A power, Jorn's body started to move the water, creating an air bubble around him, he slowly rose to the surface and drifted to the shore. That was the day Jorn knew he really was special. Jorn was able manipulate water, to make whatever shape he wanted. Unfortunatly Jorn was taken from his family at age eight to train to become a Tashiri.

Jorn was very young when he was taken away from his family. But he still remembers his fondest of memories of his family. He can remember the smell of tobacco from his fathers favourite pipe. He remembers his mother's sweet voice, as she used to sing a lullaby, to help him sleep or to stop him from crying. It was these memories that kept him going through his training, with the hope of seeing his family once again.

During his training to become a Tashiri was the hardest thing Jorn had ever endured, now he bears the red sash of the Tashiri's around his waist, in which he tucks his new daggers. The harshness of the training to become a Tashiri is difficult to say how painful it was. Jorn, accompanied by one other inductee and their leader, spent months, sometimes even years, travelling the oceans, and seas honing their skills of Water in order to survive. After many years of honing his skills Jorn was able to use his power's to great effect, but he still has far to go, before he is a master of Water.

Fury affinity: Water Specialist
Major Abilities: Major Healing and Telepathic Communion.
Minor Abilities: Minor Healing, Miasma, Control Waters, Disable, Persuade, Track and Disorient.

Equipment: Jorn wears the traditional Tashiri Ivory garb. Wearing simple boots and of course the red sash of the Tashiri. He also has two oversized daggers.


----------



## Midge913

As I indicated in my PM Splitpaw, your character is accepted. 

Now that Splitpaw has his character sheet up I will be getting to work on the update. Look for it in the next couple of days, Monday at the latest.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

Awesome, I'll also have time to think of a good post for the update as half-term starting Monday!


----------



## Midge913

I want to apologize for not having the update up yet. Things have been busy and I just haven't had they chance. It will be up in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up folks! It was a doozy. I am sorry for the wall of text, but I wanted to bring the Vicery adventure to a close. In the words of the immortal Billy Crystal, "Have fun stormin' the castle!"

I am going to give you all two weeks to deal with that wall of text. Next update will be on WEDNESDAY JUNE 20th.

Happy posting!


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

I have posted, hope it's ok!


----------



## Serpion5

To those with Adam, since he lacks the strength to pierce the Queen's armour and inflict any real damage, I'm going to have him and **** form a distraction.


----------



## Midge913

Actually Serp, the Queen's egg sac is rather soft and squishy. She is armored on the top and bottom, as well as few plates on what counts for her head, but not on the rear where the egg sac is. It would be quite painful for her any attacks that originate back there, and if you could find a way to sever the sac from the armored part that would really go a long way towards taking her down.


----------



## Serpion5

Okay, new plan. 

I'm going for the rear, going to give it everything I have. 

I may need backup afterward. 



EDIT: And I reread that after a few drinks. :laugh:


----------



## Midge913

Santaire, as long as you cleared Isira's actions with Jackinator you are fine. I gave you control of Sol so no issues there. 

Alrighty folks, the update is this coming Wendesday. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Therizza

I will post sometime tomorrow, as I have been swamped at work.

Cheers,
Rizza


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, I am waiting for Jackinator and Apidude to post. I know that Apiduded is about halfway done with his, so I am going to work on the update over the next day or so and most likely have it up by Sunday. 

If at least Apidude gets posted early enough in the day today, I will try to have it up sometime tonight.


----------



## Midge913

So Apidude and Jackinator have both posted (thanks guys!), however, Work has been crazy busy for me today so I don't think that I will be able to get the update done today, but plan on it for tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

Update is up folks. Next update is scheduled for Tuesday July 10th.

A great bunch of posts from you guys during the queen fight, well done!! Looking forward to the next couple of updates as they are going to be more character interaction and growth. 

happy posting all!


----------



## Santaire

Noooooo!!!!

Oooh Zacarish is gonna be so pissed off now. Just as a warning, no messing with him unless your a Hetat or Radan himself


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'll mess with who I want.


----------



## Santaire

I'd like to see Rob say that after Zacarish doesn't even bother to approach him, instead flattening him into the ground with the air furies. :laugh:

On a side note you're right, there will probably be many guys much more powerful than Zacarish


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well you can't flatten him without Midge's approval... And if that were to happen then Zacarish would be getting a suprise visit from Terros. Just got back from touring in Serbia..


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> I'd like to see Rob say that after Zacarish doesn't even bother to approach him, instead flattening him into the ground with the air furies. :laugh:


This is god modding and I don't approve. Keep it civil gents. Santaire remember that the members of your Qalm are your family and Nesrin wont let you do anything rash. So don't bother.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'm just joking around tis all...


----------



## Santaire

Ahhh. :cray:

Still I was joking, not being serious so don't go kicking me or anything, I would never do anything like that in character because I know its pretty much sticking a sign over my head saying 'JERK'


----------



## Midge913

No problem. I just wanted to make sure we are all clear on what is going on. banter is one thing, and if that is all it was, banter away.


----------



## Santaire

Whenever I say things like that Midge, well whenever I put a smiley like :laugh: or :spiteful: then it's a joke


----------



## Serpion5

I should be able to manage a post for this tomorrow. 

Essentially falling from the cave ceiling and faceplanting in exhaustion before managing a hooray for winning and a sad for losing another qualm member. :cray: 

It'll be a lot more eloquent that that of course. :grin:


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is a week out. Post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, I just wanted to give you all a link to a piece I put up in the original works section. Weight of the World starts to give you a little insight into the Radan, the leader of the Tashiri. Hope you all like it.


----------



## Santaire

Awsome. Like the insight into the bond he shares with the fury and the idea that they are almost bonded, one is a force for good, the other a force for evil. Kinda like Ying and Yang if my memory of that serves me correctly.


----------



## Midge913

Missed it yesterday folks because I had a crazy work day. The update is going to be extended to TUESDAY JULY 17th. Get those posts up all!


----------



## Midge913

Just a few days left everyone. Get those posts up folks!


----------



## Midge913

Well my little nuggets we have quite the conundrum here. This RP was last updated on the 26th of June, three weeks ago, and since that time only two of you have posted. This begs me to ask the question are you all still interested in continuing with the RP? I would love to get this RP updated before I go out of town again next week so holla up if you all are still interested and get those posts up ASAP.


----------



## Santaire

I'll be gone for 4 weeks on friday with no guarantee of an internet connection so if you're going to update just count me out. But I would like to continue this rp


----------



## Therizza

I have been positively swamped at work as of late. I will be getting my post up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all I just wanted to give you all a heads up that the update might be delayed a couple of days. The hotel I am at in Florida has really spotty internet and I am not sure when am going to be able to get to a good spot to post. That being said it may be as late as Sunday or Monda before I am able to update. Sorry for the inconvienence, but who would have thought that a resort hotel on a busy Florida beach would have such shoddy web connection. If any of you need to get a hold of me drop me a Pm as they are routed to my email and I will get those on my mobile.


----------



## apidude

Continue the RP. As a wood elf I'd like to get out of underground stone caves and into some nice old-forest growth, with trailing vines and trees that move and creak and commune with my Wood Elf furies. I also have a couple of Great Wolf companions I'd like to work into the story once we get into either the plains or the forests.

Anyway, regardless of that, we still have lots of bad guys to fight. 

My only (and recurring) issue is I write for work and sometimes I jus' don't FEEL like writing. My bad (and my problem). Even though the writing for the RP is fun and full of different kind of writing, it is still the same process and some days I just want to NOT poke at a keyboard any more. My apologies to all and, especially to our grand leader, o Keeper of the StoryLine.


----------



## Midge913

Well folks I am back from vacation and the update is up!!! Have fun with it. Before next update I will be posting some new powers and rules for selecting them as during the course of the next update you will be learning some new skills and I want to incorporate that into the next update. So look for that post to pop up in the recruitment thread in the next couple of days. 

Next update is scheduled for MONDAY AUGUST 13th.


----------



## Midge913

We are a week out from the update. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

So as promised, though a bit later than I wanted to get to it, here is the post regarding the new powers that you are going to be able to learn. First up the rules:

1) Regardless of the new power you choose, you still cannot take a Specialist power if you not in fact specialized in that Fury Craft aspect. 
2)If you want to branch out into a new aspect, to take on a second or third powerset, you can do so, but you will basically branch into that set, gaining basic knowledge, and one minor power that can be selected from the list in either the first post or the new additions below. 
3) If you intend to stay within the skillset you already have you have two options:

select another major power from any of the skillsets you already have. If you are a specialist and did not take a specialist power during initial character creation, you can do so at this time.
Select up to three minor powers, in any combination, from the skillsets you already have. These can either be from the first post or from the new additions below.
onto the powers:

*Fire:*




Searing Lance: this thumb thick lance of flame is searing hot, capable of burning holes straight through armor, flesh, and blood. Great as an incapacitating strick, as well as for its use in close combat do to its limited area of effect. Lethal only if strike is accurate to the head, heart, or other major organ, so its use is highly practiced and drilled to assure accuracy. 

Confuse: By manipulating the internal body temperature of the targets body, the fire walker can induce symptoms of a high fever, causing confusion, disorientation, and even hallucinations. The requires concentration and control. Few Fire Walkers in history have been able to establish enough ability in this discipline to make the ability deadly. 

Fury: By increasing their own metabolism, the firewalker can make himself stronger and faster than he would be on his own. This ability is very taxing on a firewalkers system and is used sparingly do to the damage they inflict on their own system. Though their strength and speed increases, it will never match an Earth or Windwalker in those respective attributes. 


*Earth:*



Granite Grasp: This ability allows the Earth Walker to transform his arms into solid stone, turning his own hands into a potent bashing weapon even should they find themselves without a weapon. Provides the same protection to the arms as the major ability Stone Form, but in a more limited scope. Required less concentration than Stone Form but will become taxing over an extended time.

Earthen Puppet: This is a form of ranged attack for an Earth Walker. Drawing stone up through the earth the Tashiri can create a humanoid like form that responds to his own motions. Allowing the Crafter to 'get into combat' by proxy. Requires concentration. 

Tremor spear: This ability is again a long range attack. Punching the ground, the Earth Walker can call into beaing a blunt pillar of earth. A substantial crack in the ground lances out from the Tashiri's fist, careening toward the target of the attack. Upon reaching the target a pillar of Earth juts out of the ground at an angle, striking with a force equal to a fury inhanced punch from the Earth Walker themselves. Results vary from launching the target backwards with broken ribs and crumpled armor, to crushed bone and lacerated organs in an unarmored foe. 


*Wind:*




Clouding mist: Some Tashiri elders are confused by this ability as it executeable by both Wind Walkers and Water Walkers. It is the only such evidence where two areas of skill cross. The ability allows the Tashiri to conjured up a concealing fog, shielding themselves and their allies from view. 

Telescopic Sight: by bending the air in front of them the Air Walker can create a lense of air that can magnify things miles away. Adding to a Tashiri Aria's superb scouting abilities. 

Domed Defense: similar in application to a Wind Shield, the Domed defence creates a hardened bubble of air around the Tashiri. This shield of air will keep out anything save heat and cold, but while inside the Tashiri is untouchable, the rock hard shield of air impervious. Requires concentration, cannot really move save within the small confines of the bubble. 


*Water:*




Clouding mist: Some Tashiri elders are confused by this ability as it executeable by both Wind Walkers and Water Walkers. It is the only such evidence where two areas of skill cross. The ability allows the Tashiri to conjured up a concealing fog, shielding themselves and their allies from view. 

Ice Shards: Flinging out his hand, the Tashiri Aqua can cause the moisture in the air to freeze, launching a stinging salvo of needle sharp ice at a single target. Little permanent damage is done by a low level Tashiri with this ability, but it is a great distractor as well as having a remote possibility of permanently effecting vision. 

Ice Dome: Almost identical to the Wind Walker ability Domed Defense, safe the sphere is made from ice instead of hardened air. More susceptible to heat, but just as effective against weapon based attacks.


*Metal:*



Magnetic pull: This is exactly what it sounds like, manipulating the metal in opponents weapons a skilled Metal Walker can rid them of their weapon with a deft movement. As their skill progresses, there have been metal walkers who have been known to have the ability to force fully armored opponent into the ground with such force that they have crushed bones, the opponents armor become the very thing that was their undoing. 

Chained whip: This ability requires the forging of special bracers that are forged with a large protrusion of the maleable metal Caldrite. With an effort of will the metal walker can shape that protrusion into a tendril like whip, as thick as a mans thumb and up to 15 feet long, that reacts to the Tashiri's thoughts. A weapon in its own right, but mostly used in conjunction with a blade as a snaring and destraction weapon. Can also assist in scaling, similar to a grapling line. 

Orbiting shields: Again using the maleable metal Caldrite, the Metal walker crafts up to three discs, the size of large coins, small enough to be kept in a pouch, but nearly two inches thick. Using a conjunction of the shape metal, metal storm, and Magnetic pull abilities, the metal crafter can cause these disks to flatten out, roughly to the size of a small buckler, and cause them to orbit around himself in a randomized pattern. This helps protect the metal crafter from incoming ranged attacks, but does not sacrifice as much mobility and concentration as Adamantium form. requires that the Metal crafter posses the ability to use all three required skills. 


*Wood:*



Intimidate: Using his affinity towards beasts, the wood walker cloaks himself in an aura of agressiveness and power. Can cause weaker willed minds to shy away in fear and will make other animals think twice about attacking the Tashiri. Humaniod races respond to this ability differently depending on the individual, but each reports the intense uncomfortable feeling caused by the ability that makes them want to steer away from the Tashiri. Even braggarts, theives, and bullies will steer clear of a Tashiri cloaked in this aura. 

Spore Cloud: This is an ability that allows the Wood Walker to create and release a cloud of debilitating spores in an instant. It is a weaponized system depressant that will knock out the victim in a matter of seconds. Completely none lethal, but utterly effective. Downside is similar to most firewalker abilities, a chance of collateral damage. 

Vitality: In essence this is tapping into the life force of nearby plants and animals, providing the Tashiri with a burst of energy that will heal wounds and banish pain. If the eco system is sparse, it can adversly affect the plant and animal life, draining them of their essence to fuel the Tashiri. If the ecosystem is strong, it has very little effect on the surrounding life as there are many places from which the Tashiri can draw. This ability is not without its drawbacks. The healing and energy is temporary. When the connection is cut, wounds will open afresh, and more often than not the warrior will fall into a stupor that only rest and true healing can cure. For this reason this ability is a last ditch option for the Tashiri Flora. 


Please get back to me with your selections as soon as possible and as always if you have any questions get with me. 

On another note the update is scheduled for this coming MONDAY, so get those posts and power selections posted up as soon as you can.


----------



## Santaire

Just so I'm clear on this, the powers listed are minor powers right?

Because if so then I'll take Magnetic Pull, Chained Whip and Orbiting Shields


----------



## Serpion5

I'll be catching up with the other Windwalkers and learning Flight. :so_happy:

In regards to my post, I'll add more once Daruk has acted and a few more posts are up.


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> Just so I'm clear on this, the powers listed are minor powers right?
> 
> Because if so then I'll take Magnetic Pull, Chained Whip and Orbiting Shields


Yes, all the new additions to the powers list are minor powers. I have you down for your selections. 



Serpion5 said:


> I'll be catching up with the other Windwalkers and learning Flight. :so_happy:
> 
> In regards to my post, I'll add more once Daruk has acted and a few more posts are up.


Very good choice mate. I look forward to the rest of the post.


----------



## Midge913

Due to people still needing to post, the update has been extended by one week to MONDAY AUGUST 20th. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Therizza

I am driving home from 2 weeks in Florida tonight. I will get something up asap.


----------



## Midge913

Therizza said:


> I am driving home from 2 weeks in Florida tonight. I will get something up asap.


Don't forget to take a look at the info in post #284 and make some new power selections.


----------



## Anilar

Well Midge have headhuntet me :gimmefive:
So here is a new character for Tashiri, allready approved by midge. But if anyone else have something to comment, ask, say, debate, yell at or want explained, come forth with it, and ill do my best to give a response.

Character Sheet(Anilar):
Name: Eldur Liekki

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 25

Physical Appearance: At 5"4' Eldur does not make for an imposing figure, even looking a little wrong in the company of the many tall soldier types of the Tashiri.
But if seen without too much clothes, his muscles are well defined and show the life of a man that have been through much ordeal to be where he is.
His body covered in scars and burn marks, clearly indicating that his control of fire and the art of fighting has not come easy to Eldur.
Brown haired and greyish eyes, makes him blend into a crowd, not standing out in anyway, apart from the red sash that marks him as a Tashiri.
His white shirt just visible in the neckline of his light brownish lamellar armour and the soft leather boots, the only other signs that he have been favoured.

Personality: Eldur grew up on a farm in the heartlands of Ioleth, so he learned from an early age to work hard, working hard meant food on the table, and money in your purse.
Eldur is full of energy, having a hard time to stand still or just walking.
Running almost every where he has to go, prefering to even do long trips on foot rather than using a horse or other forms of transportation.
Eldur have difficulties with people that seem to get through life easy, born into wealth, learning knowledge and abilities without trying, as he himself often have to work hard to achieve his goals.
Eldur doesn't have many friends, as he is not very diplomatic in his speech, which scares or but off many people not knowing his background.
Thou he does not keep quiet either if someone earned his praise. His training as a Tashiri have taught him some patience, and that he should try and wait before he judges those he meets.
Loyal to the Tashiri and his old master, Eldur is very motivated to the ideals and cause of the Tashiri.
As they showed him another world and options than he would have on a farm, allowing him to grow as a person and shape his endless energy into his powers.

Background: Eldur's memories of his time as a kid on a farm, are happy memories. A large family, never hungry and lot of work in the fields, which was great to channel his endless source of energy.
Several of the village Elders believed he would grow into a remarkable boy, that he sooner or later would show powers of the Earth, which was the usual among the rural people of Ioleth.
To everybody's surprise Eldur's affinity was not for the Earth but fire. A dark cold winter night, the fire had gone out. Not able to find the flint and steel to fire it up again,
Eldur now 9 years old found that he could make the fire come to life with out it. The almost extinguished embers providing enough heat to make the fire return.
Afraid that his family would be disappointed since all had expressed a desire to see him master the aspect of the Earth, Eldur kept quiet at first, but he could not help himself play and experiment with fire.
A few months after some of his brothers found him swinging a piece of wood totally engulfed in flame, his powers discovered his family held a farewell party, as it would be his last party for a very long time.
And the last time he would see his entire family together. The day after he was placed on a coach that brought him to the Talissariat in Deidre. Where he was met by a few Tashiri masters.
They asked him to show what he could do. Eldur showed his powers, which did not project the hotheaded uncontrolled powerful manner that the Tashiri of the temple was used to seeing, from newly found fire furies.

But Eldur's affinity with fire was clear enough, and he was sent to one of the eldest masters of fire. But that did not mean the man wasn't full of energy and vigour.
He had gathered four apprentices besides Eldur, and it wasn't many days after he had arrived, that he found himself on the road once again. The master leading them on a long journey to the great deserts of Namanole.
Where wide strecthes of endless sand and unbearable heat made for perfect training ground, as fire could not spread in the sand. And it tested the young boys and girls stamina and power.
Several years of training, long treks between Deidre and Namanole giving amble time to reflect on and use what was learned. 
Each apprentice was also taught in various fighting styles, so they could defend themselves and others if the power of Fire would be too much or unavaible.
Most of the other appretices taking various forms of blades, hammers and axes, Eldur found himself drawn to the simple spear.
He found that the long reach of the spear engulfed in flame, was a great way to combat bandits and highwaymen. Thou he had to be careful not to burn the shaft to much.

It was also on one of these journeys that his Manifest Fury came forth the first time. Eldur, the other apprentices and the master found some travellers who was waylaid by a group of highwaymen.
The group took off with there loot, before they could stop them. The master led the group of apprentices into the hills, following the highwaymens tracks.
The whole gang of highwaymen ambushed the group, believing there numbers would be great enough to combat the Tashiri master and his apprentices.
Eldur that brought up the rear of the group found himself facing several highwaymen bearing down on him, while he also saw men with crossbows on highground, taking aim on the whole group.
Finding himself in true danger for the first time, Eldur finally reach the point in himself where he simply unleashed everything he had he had truly tapped into his fury.
The highwaymen with crossbows found themselves facing a raging inferno of blue flames, in the rough shape of a great horned bison.

Its eyes an intense red ember glow, its mane and hoves orange flames licking along the blue flames of the body.
It was the manifest of Eldurs fury and anger. Eldur let his anger fuel his powers as he released fireballs, and let his spear burn bright as he killed the closets highwaymen.
It was the first time Eldur had killed another man, and he had done it with such a display of uncontrolled fury, that he became terrified of himself.
And as the surviving highwaymen surrendered to the master, who had truly shown the power of fire to the Highwaymen.
Eldur sacked to the ground crying, knowing that he was not what he had used to be anymore.

After this experience Eldur also found it harder to control himself and his power, he flew easily into fits of rage and poured too much energy into his powers.
His manifest fury appearing when Eldur felt stressed and challenged, wreaking havoc and setting off fires.
Eldur's master often the only thing that prevented Eldur from killing his fellow tashiri students.
But Eldur's master saw something in him, that he recognised from himself. Being similar in his youth.
He sent his other apprentices to other masters, and led Eldur into the desert only both only armed with a spear, a knife and a blanket wearing simple clothes.
Becoming hermits in the desert, taking a vow of silence untill the time Eldur was ready to return to society and the Talissariat.
They stayed away from people so Eldur couldn't hurt them. Spending close to three years in the desert.
The master still training Eldur in silence, both in his use of the spear and fire. But Eldur found that he also needed to use his powers to stay alive, to hunt, to prepare food and keep heat or cold from his body.
Eldur also spent hours if not days, meditating, letting the endless sand calm his soul and spirit.
Eldur found confidence in his ability to control his manifest fury, as he did not call upon it, just because he became angry by the constant defeats in the sparring with his master,
or as he grew more confident in being able to defend himself from desert predators, with spear and his own powers.
He began to get familiar with his manifest, its name Kebakaran. Eldur discovered that the raging inferno of blue and orange flame, was how it looked like when it was called forth from emotions of anger, fear or despair.
A furious attacker that would charge anything in its vicinity, hardly following the directions of Eldur. Its fury mirroring his Eldurs.
But Eldur found that when he was calm and peaceful, in need of a guide a calming presence a friend, it showed itself in a calm cold green flame.
Its eyes staying the same, mane and hoves was purple flame. Its spirit was that of the fireplace in the cold winter, its presence making Eldur feel safe and warm.

It was close to his 20th birthday, thou Eldur had lost all track of time, his master spoke for the first time. The master believed it was time to return to the talissariat to complete his training.
Eldur felt he had learned to trust his master and himself, but still worried how they would be received back at the talissariat. What stories was going around.
But he had no need to worry, the apprentices was trained in a myriad of ways, and Eldur's training was no more strange or normal than any other way.
And those apprentices that he had trained with in the beginning, had allready become tashiri on there own and was out doing there assignments.

His training continued, Eldur did not seriously hurt any of his sparring partners, apart from the occasional easily healed burn or cut. But his power grew as he also became a better fighter.
His speed and reach with the spear often overcoming its short comings, the fact that most other apprentices was used to combat various forms of swords.
Eldur was in a niche where many other students asked Eldur to spar with them, so they also could grow in there fighting abilities.
At Eldurs 21st birthday, his master presented a spear in dark wood and with a silver like spear tip. It was a spear imbued with the powers of water and fire, hardening it beyond any known wood.

The wood could not burn, and the metal did not warp under intense heat, thereby making it the right weapon for Eldur.
As he could heat the speartip to unbearable temperatures and engulf the weapon in flames, without destroying it.
He was also given a suit of light dwarf made lamellar armour, providing Eldur with good basic protection against blades and claws, still providing him with lot of flexibility.
Eldur spent another four years with the master, becoming more and more skilled in the art of fire and fighting.
Thou he still needed to work and train hard, before he was approved of entering the trials that would make him a Tashiri.

At his trials Eldur impressed the masters that resided over the event. Eldur's control over the furious element of fire, exceeding the expectations of the masters.
How seemingly easy Eldur could let his fury unleash powerful fireballs to engulfe his opposition, making there weapons useless by warping them with heat.
But at the same time maintain enough control, that no one got seriously hurt, apart from some small burns and bruises.
It was the proudest moment in Eldur's life, when he was given the red sash of the Tashiri. A true testament of his resolve and hard work.

His master presenting him with a final gift, before he started his life as a Tashiri.
A necklace containing a small compartment, where a small magical ember rock was kept.
A rock if placed in a fire for a few hours, would contain the essence of the fire in itself for a day or so, giving Eldur the access to fire he needed to power his abilities.
Thou using the stone to power his abilities, would drain the stone rather quickly.

Fury affinity: Fire
Major Abilities:
Manifest Fury. Fire Bison Kebakaran.
Raging Inferno.

Minor Abilities.
Fire Ball.
Flaming weapons.
Enrage.
Control ordinary fires.
Heat metal.
Ignore heat and cold.
Infrared vision.
Searing Lance.
Confuse.
Fury.


Equipment:
Eldur is armed with his spear Dife, of dark wood and gleaming metal tip.
Two ordinary daggers, as back up weapons.
Light Dwarf made lamellar armour, brownish in appearance, it covers the ivory shirt and pants of his station.

The red sash being the most obvious sign of his status.
Necklace with a magical ember rock, his focus for his powers.


----------



## Santaire

How has he got a manifest fury if it's not included in his major abilities


----------



## Anilar

Might be a misunderstanding from my part, thought it was something we all had for free. Or real life wolves instead. My bad Ill adjust it.


----------



## Midge913

As I already mentioned, he is accepted. go ahead and select a new power or powers based on the guidelines a couple posts previous.

For everyone else, it is my intentenion to have had Anilar's character arrive at the same time as deathbringer's, so he will have participated in the assault on the hive and will have been bonded in the last update.

Please get those posts up folks, I want to move things along.


----------



## Anilar

Removed one major power the fire blast one, and let in Manifest fury instead. Believe I had it wrong, not understanding that a Manifest Fury was a power in its own.

But for addiotional powers Ill choose the new 3 minor powers in fire.

Searing Lance.
Confuse.
Fury.

Have edited those into my character sheet too, if you have the character sheets collected somewhere.


----------



## Midge913

Cool, I have you jotted down for your new powers. Just so you are clear, those three new ones you can't use just yet, but it will only be an update or two before you are able. You can respond to the all updates for this particular update if you would like to post. Just put yourself in with the rest leaving the cave, returning to the Talissariat, and participating in the bonding. 

I am really starting to chomp at the bits to get this thing rolling folks! Get those posts up!


----------



## Santaire

Sorry, completely slipped my mind. Will try to post tonight


----------



## apidude

Midge: I am going to stick with Wood and take on the new minor powers, Intimidate, Spore Cloud, and Vitality.

I'll post an update to the thread yet tonight.


----------



## Midge913

apidude said:


> Midge: I am going to stick with Wood and take on the new minor powers, Intimidate, Spore Cloud, and Vitality.
> 
> I'll post an update to the thread yet tonight.


Cool, I have you marked down for the new powers and I look forward to the post.


----------



## Midge913

Ok, folks....... I am starting to get a bit annoyed. I am aware of some of the issues Ramo is having regarding getting a post up, but I have not heard anything from the rest of you save "I will get on it." Well please do so!:threaten:

I will be updating on Friday.... Period. The guys that have already posted, you need to deal with the bonding and what Nesrin and the Radan talked about. 

Serp, I recognize you are waiting for deathbringer.


----------



## Midge913

three days folks.


----------



## Therizza

Sven will be picking up Stone Form, to go with Earthquake, Manifest Fury and the original minor abilities.


----------



## Midge913

Therizza said:


> Sven will be picking up Stone Form, to go with Earthquake, Manifest Fury and the original minor abilities.


Cool. Good to see your post and I have you down for the new power.


----------



## Midge913

well I know I said that I would be getting the update up today, but RL is not cooperating with my plans. Update will be tomorrow, you have until then to post.


----------



## deathbringer

serp if you want to continue the conversation and see where it flows send me a pm, we can work it out and I can do the bonding later, most important is midge updating

i will also be branching into the lore of metal with the power sense metal

thanks midge and sorry for the short post will be better next time


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, the update is up. It is a rather big one with a lot of stuff in there. I am going to give a two week turn around, meaning the next update is going to be on MONDAY SEPTEMBER 10th. As always have fun and if you have any questions get with me.


----------



## Serpion5

I'll put together a pm when I get home db and we will go from there.


----------



## Therizza

I get to train with Nesrin? WOOT!


----------



## Midge913

Update is a week out folks. Get posting.


----------



## Midge913

So I don't believe that anyone has posted. I know that there are several of you with posts in the works as I have talked to you about them. To that end, I realize that it is a monster of an update in all actuality. I am going to push the update out another two weeks to accomodate, but I will want to move on at that time. 

New update date is MONDAY SEPTEMBER 24th.


----------



## Midge913

Well Heresy has returned!!!!! At this point I think the most prudent course of action is to take a roll call to see who is still interested in continuing on with this RP.


----------



## Santaire

Still in here

And in interest, will the update be the same because I already have part of a post written for it?


----------



## Midge913

Yeah, the most recent post is the standing update.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Don't suppose anyone saved the last update? cause its going to take an incredible amount of motivation to do that update for the third time


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> Don't suppose anyone saved the last update? cause its going to take an incredible amount of motivation to do that update for the third time


I did indeed. I will be updating all of my RPs from saved files tomorrow for those of you that had already posted.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Oh thank fuck for that lol


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks, I have updated the action thread with the posts that were lost during the site crash. Serpion, Santaire, deathbringer, Lord Ramo, and Therizza you all need to post. for the current update. I am setting the update deadline for about a week on TUESDAY NOVEMBER 6th. I regret to say that apidude has sent me a message indicating that he is going to need to drop out of the RP for the time being. So we are down a player but that is ok. Anyhow, questions get with me.


----------



## Serpion5

Most of the post I had in the works was saved to the heresy notepad. Needless to say, this was all lost. In hindsight it was probably not the best idea but i don't think any of us really anticipated this. 

In short, my enthusiasm took a blow. I'm sure I can get back into the swing, just don't expect my best work for the immediate future.


----------



## Santaire

Wait, are you setting the deadline for November 6 or for a week on that date?


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> Wait, are you setting the deadline for November 6 or for a week on that date?


Deadline shall be November 6, I will be posting the update late in the day on that Tuesday.


----------



## Santaire

Right, just clearing that in my mind


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is scheduled for this coming tuesday, November the 6th. Post if you need to.


----------



## Santaire

I'll finish off the update in a little while, but just felt I needed to get something up


----------



## Anilar

Finally time to get back in, thanks for posting my update Midge.


----------



## Midge913

A couple more people still need to post so I am pushing the update back to this coming Friday.


----------



## Midge913

So all I am back to the place where I need to ask if you all want to continue with this RP. At the moment, I posted my last update on the 27th of August and since that time only 3 of you have made full posts, with Santaire dealing with part of the update with an unfinished post. 

Apidude has already withdrawn from the RP and I haven't heard anything from Therizza since the site was revived. 

In short I will not be posting any update for this until I get at least 5 people posted. If you all want to discontinue the RP let me know.


----------



## Jackinator

As you know dude I'm still here, do you need me to make another post ?


----------



## Midge913

I know you are mate, you are one of the 3 that have posted.


----------



## Anilar

Im still around, and intent to follow it to its conclusion.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Still in here


----------



## Midge913

Well folks I have also heard from deathbringer and Lord Ramo and they are both still in, they are just having some time constraints when it comes to posting. 

So here is what I have decided to do:I have sent out a few PMs to a few members that I would love to see join this RP, but I am also going to open up recruitment to the general forum to see if I can get one to two more players to join up. Lets see if we can breathe some life into this bad lad yet!:victory:


----------



## Anilar

k:

Yes people come in come in, we almost never bite. And don't get afraid by the last update or the wall of text some of us wrote for the last few pages. It was immense and not the usual size update that Midge does.


----------



## Malochai

Well, I've emailed Midge my basic character sheet and we'll be hammering out the fine details over the weekend (hopefully)  
Saw this a while ago and thought it looked cool, just wasn't open for recruitment  Glad to be able to join at last


----------



## Anilar

Welcome Malochai, looking forward to see your character.


----------



## Malochai

*Name*: Gandogar Kuraksson, of Clan Tri-Kazelim - _Also Known As Gandogar Earth-Mover_

*Race*: Dwarf

*Gender*: Male

*Age*: 43

*Physical Appearance*: Gandogar isn't tall, average for a dwarf, and whilst he could be called short, not many would dare - the taut muscles, clearly visible, dissuade most comments. His beard is nearly as long as he is tall, dark brown and intricately plaited, as is his hair. His hands are calloused and rough, covered in scars. 

*Personality*: Earth-Mover is gruff, but amiable; despite his appearance, he is easy to get along with, after people overcome their initial fear. 
However, when people cross him, they will earn his emnity - an unenviable position, because he doesn’t forgive easily, and whilst he may be able to put aside his personal feelings for the better good of Telanoth, he will always take recompense for the insult or injustice they gave or did. 

*Background*: Gandogar was born into Clan Tri-Kazelim, in the hold of Dwarrowhelm, deep within the Carpascale Mountains. He remembers very little of his time before being taken by the Tashiri, beyond the normal for a dwarf of Clan Tri-Kazelim - he spent a lot of time in the forges and smithies, learning from his elders the basics of smelting and forging, and by the age of nine had started creating basic daggers. 

The powers that marked Gandogar out as a potential Tashiri first manifested themselves at the age of eight when his father, one of the thousands of miners who harried the veins of ore under the Mountains, took him to the mines to experience working them for the first time. In a mistake unmatched by any of the Clan for hundreds of years, one of the miners failed to properly place the tunnels supports, leading to a collapse. Many dwarves were killed, but there was a large area, blocked off, held a dozen dwarves. For days, the trapped dwarves started to work their way back along the closed tunnel, but they made little progress - when Gandogar claimed he could see the outlines of people through the stones, they decried him as in shock, saying it was completely normal. It was only three days later, when the rescue party broke through at last, that they began to take him seriously. He was treated with a certain respect after that, but that came with a distancing between him and his friends, and it became clear he would always be different. His parents were astonished, and proud, but it was dampened by the overwhelming feeling of apathy towards him - the Dwarves of Tri-Kazelim had never had one of their own taken for the Tashiri, and there was a suspicion towards them. 

His first real memories, however, are of the day the Tashiri came, the day before he celebrated his tenth year - as usual, he was in the forge, being taught by one of the elders, Duzurak Forge-Hammer, when a hand was rested on his shoulder. Turning around, he knew something was wrong - his father was there, nodding his head, and so he did his duty, despite his fears, and leaving to his new life.
Beyond that, Gandogar’s life was much the same as any other initiate into the Tashiri - isolation and difficulty, not that it bothered him - since he arrived at the temple of the Tashiri, he dedicated himself to his studies, doing all he could to try and prove that, despite being Tashiri - an honour he can see the worth in, having undergone the training, but his Clan cannot - he can prove himself worthy to be part of Clan Tri-Kazelim. 

*Equipment*: 
Broad-Bladed, Double Headed Axe
Heavy Steel Chain-mail
Leather Jerkin
Steel Helmet
Short-bladed Knife
Loose Fitting, Ivory Cloth Trousers
Ivory Cloth Shirt
Leather Boots
Red Sash

*Fury Affinity*:
Major
Manifest Fury _(Fire)_
Earthquake _(Earth)_
Minor
Flaming Weapons _(Fire)_
Heat Metal _(Fire)_
Infrared Vision _(Fire)_
Searing Lance _(Fire)_
Entrap _(Earth)_
Shape Stone _(Earth)_
Increase Strength _(Earth)_
Earthen Puppet _(Earth)_
Tremor Spear _(Earth)_

Manifest Fury

Gandogar’s Manifest Fury is called Torag, and appears as a Boxer Dog made of obsidian, but when the semi-brittle outer shell cracks, a common occurrence as he moves, it reveals the magma below, which bubbles to the surface and fixes said cracks, and his eyes are globules of magma, which shimmer like fire


----------



## Firedamaged

Was disappointed that I missed the initial recruitment for this RP as it looked epic and only recently have I found the series it was based off. If you'll have me I'll take a day or two to re-familiarise myself with your set-up and send a character sheet your way for assessment.

Edit: Any objections to a dark-elf Metal Walker from Borkan?


----------



## Therizza

I'm back. Don't know where my last post went in the thread, as I believe I put it up amidst the "Dark Age of Technology" and forums redesign. Post to follow.


----------



## Midge913

Firedamaged said:


> Was disappointed that I missed the initial recruitment for this RP as it looked epic and only recently have I found the series it was based off. If you'll have me I'll take a day or two to re-familiarise myself with your set-up and send a character sheet your way for assessment.
> 
> Edit: Any objections to a dark-elf Metal Walker from Borkan?


I have no problems with the Dark Elf and him being from Borkan. The only comment I will make is that I have a lot of metal guys at the moment. That being said, upon second look, the aspects I am missing are Wood and Water walkers. If either of those strike your fancy I would love to add another one of either, but I will take whatever interests you. When you do your power creation, choose your initial powers. Then take a look at post #284. This most recent update covers the advancement of your tashiri powers. Go ahead and list them in your character sheet, but whatever the new ones you choose put them in another color or in italics or something so I know how to deal with them in the update. Drop me a PM with your character sheet when you are done with it so I can take a look. 



Therizza said:


> I'm back. Don't know where my last post went in the thread, as I believe I put it up amidst the "Dark Age of Technology" and forums redesign. Post to follow.


Indeed the Dark Age of Technology was rather hard on the RP section of the forum especially. I have saved, and will continue to save, the RP posts to my computer, but I missed the posts that made it up before the first crash. Glad you are back mate and thanks for getting a post up. 

For those of you that are joining up, I will get a synopsis to you of what has happened in the RP so far because I plan on treating things as if your characters had been there from the beginning. So I am going to get that written up here in the next day or so. I will then get you guys added to the current update. 

I plan on keep recruitment open for another week I think, so those of you that are staples in the RP that have not had a chance to post yet have, well, about a week to get a post up if you are going to. 

Welcome to the new guys! I hope that you enjoy the RP.


----------



## Firedamaged

Name: Fae'en Arawn (Translates to "Elf of the Wild", original name unknown)

Race: Wood Elf

Gender: Male

Age: Early 50's

Physical Appearance: Slightly shorter than average for his kind, Fae'en has a wild mane of shoulder-length, messy, brown hair and deep violet-coloured eyes. Fae'en has a slightly pointed chin, prominent cheekbones and a slightly hooked nose. Body-wise, he is lithe and wiry, built more like a runner than a warrior and has a trio of diagonal scars that never healed quite right on his lower right back.

Personality: Fae'en is fairly mistrustful and skittish around others, only really comfortable around beasts and his animal companions. Those who have earned his trust however, enjoy his unswerving sense of loyalty and fiercely protective streak. Fae'en has a tendency to lash out, either verbally or physically when provoked or threatened.

Background: Fae'en has next to no memory of his very early life, much of which was spent living wild and isolated in the forests of his homeland. The earliest significant moment he can remember, he must have been around twenty or so, tracking a rabbit-path back to its warren when a wandering bear came across him. What could have been a lethal confrontation ended up being both a mad, painful dash for his life and a life-changing encounter. It was at this moment that he first awoke his fury-crafting abilities, leaving the bear trust-up in ensnaring vines. Unfortunately his get-away was not a clean as he would have liked, leaving him wounded and eventually scarred on his back by a slash of the bears claws. It was less than a year later that Fae'en was discovered wandering the forests of Caratad, by a small band of Human and Elven lumberjacks. Naturally Fae'en panicked and ran. Eventually though, over the next week of following the group his curiosity overcame his caution and he wandered closer to them. Conversation was rough and stilted between the two parties as Fae'en was working with a long-unused, half-remembered language and a voice strained and unintelligible from disuse. Within a few months word spread of the barely-intelligible wild-man with wood-manipulation abilities who had been found wandering amongst the trees, deep within the forests of Caratad. It wasn't long before a member of the Tashiri came looking for him. Edmund Vikerith, known as the Beast-Kin for his infamous proficiency with animals, would go on to be Fae'en's mentor during his time training amongst the Tashiri. Edmund would also be the one to name Fae'en as the elf's memories did not stretch back far enough to recall his original name. 

Fae'en's first training was simple re-integration into society. This did not progress smoothly or quickly and it was almost two years before Edmund could persuade Fae'en to leave the sanctuary of his forest-home and accompany him to the Flying Temple in Borkan. Next came combat and fury training and to begin with it was as much as the Edmund could do to not have Fae'en either flee or pounce upon his opponent like an aggravated lion, hands first and fingers curled like claws. Eventually Fae'en grew in proficiency with ranged combat, favouring a crossbow or long-bow depending on his enemy and environment. Up close, Fae'en continued to show little aptitude or enthusiasm for traditional weapons, preferring to lunge and swipe with his hands. After four years of training with no change, Edmund gave up trying to change his pupil and instead invested in the manufacture of a pair of leather gauntlets, tipped with steel 'claws' at the end of each digit. Conversely, Fae'en's study of Wood-Walking progressed at a rapid pace that his mentor felt made up for his slow/non-existant grasping of traditional martial skills.

Fury affinity: Wood 

Abilities;

Animate Wood: the Wood Walker can cause plants, trees, and wood made structures to come to life to do his bidding. 

Archer's Eye: Tapping into the Furies in both his bow and arrows, a Tashiri with this ability can strike a target several hundred yards away with unerring accuracy. 

_Manifest Fury: Kikazaru is a manifestation of Fae'en's lost childhood, a subject that still saddens and enrages the elf in equal measure when brought to his mind. As a result the fury, when manifest in the form of a long-tailed spider-monkey with moss-like fur and mischievous green eyes, often acts in a playful and childish manner, occasionally sitting on Fae'en's shoulder and whispering in his ear like an anti-conscience, tempting him to play and mischief "for the fun of it". In battle Kikazaru climbs and darts around the enemy, disappearing into the background and attempting to confuse and distract them, before leaping down to rake with his claws, using his tail to whip or stab like a malleable spear or even using it as a platform/curled launch pad to augment his clawed attacks._

Shape Wood: The Tashiri can shape a piece of wood roughly his own mass into any shape he desires. Requires concentration.

Entangle: Calling upon the Furies of the forrests the Tashiri can cause plants and roots to spring forth from the earth to ensnare and opponent

Enlarge: A wood walker can cause the size of any natural creature or plant to grow to unnatural size. It is not uncommon for Wood Walkers to be accompanied by Giant Hounds, Wolves, or Great Cats. 

Animal Affinity: Wood Walkers can communicate with animals on a basic level, giving them instructions, and obtaining information. Be warned that this information is never as concise as it would be from a human source and is colored by the outlook of a particular animal.

Meld into Wood: Identical to the Earth Walker ability Meld into Stone, though it only works with wooden surfaces. 

Cameleonic Skin: The Wood Walker can blend into any environment at will. Requires concentration and over actions will draw attention to the Tashiri.

Ensnaring Touch: The Wood Walker can cause whipping vines to spring forth from his fingers, causing an opponent to be disabled. 
At later levels a Tashiri with this ability can crush a man with this constricting touch. Requires physical contact.

Equipment: Loose fitting ivory colored cloth pants and a matching shirt are both covered by padded leather armour, the red sash hung carelessly across Fae'en's chest the only visible thing marking his status as a full 
warrior of the Tashiri Order. Slung across his back he carries a crossbow and quarrel of bolts by preference, but has been known to swap it out for a long-bow and quiver should the situation call for it. At his belt hang a pair of leather gauntlets, each digit tipped with steel blades in the shape of claws. Around his neck on a cord hangs a small wooden carving of a willow tree, given to him by Adrianne, one of his fellow students of Edmund 'the Beast-Kin', as a memento of their time together.

Edited, hope this one meets to your approval, bonus points to anyone who can tell me where the name "Kikazaru" came from and the names of his siblings.


----------



## Midge913

Firedamaged, I like the character. The only thing that really needs to change is the way that your fury manifests. You wood fury would not be able to fly, so it being a hawk would be counterproductive. I would choose an animal shape that is common to either the treetops or the woodlands, but it would be something that would be grounded. Earth Furies tend to be massive things, bears, large apes, huge dogs, built for strength and power. Wood furies are more nimble creatures, Wolves, hunting cats like a Mountain lion, they also range smaller like large squirrels or Treetop apes. Flight for Furies is pretty much restricted to fire and wind furies. So do some thinking and change that up and your character is accepted. 

Malochai as we discussed via pm you are good to go.


----------



## Serpion5

A pretty low quality update while I try to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Midge913

Okie dokie folks, I first would like to thank my staple players for working on getting your posts up. I recognize that I made a mistake as a GM and truely asked too much of you in a single update. Consider that lesson learned and I will try to keep them shorter in the future to avoid the writers block that I am sure comes along with a massive wall of text like I posted for the last update. 

Now, onto the new folks. Firstly I would like to say thank you for coming on board. I am intrigued by both of your characters and I think that their insertion into the story will be a good thing for the group. Firedamaged expect the now NPC Aalrik to migrate in your direction and I am looking forward to some collaboration there. As far as how you will enter the story, I am intended to do it just as I added Anilar's character Eldur, having you have been there since the beginning of the RP. So established players take that into account when you are posting in relation to those characters, treat them like they have experienced the same things that you have. To help you new guys I am in the process of writing up a short synopsis of what has happened in the story so far, just so you are up to date with the main points of the story so far. I should be sending that out to you by the end of the day today. Feel free to go back and read the whole action thread if you like, but it is quite the long read at this point so I understand if you do not. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask me. This is a custom world with custom cultures, so if you don't really have a common knowledge base to come from as you would with a GW based RP. If you have any questions at all please don't hesitate to get with me. 

Finally, it is my intention to update on Friday. However, both deathbringer and Lord Ramo are in the middle of their posts and I want to give them enough time to get them posted, as well as the fact that my work days sometimes screw with my update schedule depending on how busy I am. So, plan for the update Friday at the earliest, this coming Monday at the latest.


----------



## Malochai

Sounds good - looking forward to start posting


----------



## Midge913

guh.... So my work day today has sucked balls. I have been able to spend very little time in front of the computer so I will be working on the update over the course of the weekend, having it up as soon as I can.


----------



## Midge913

The update has been posted. I know that it looks like another wall of text, but in this one you really only need to pay attention to your individual updates, the all sections are much smaller. 

revan- I have included Kaeldor in the update, but I expect to see his character sheet in the Recruitment thread tomorrow. I have it via PM of course, but the we should share with the rest of the group :wink:

The next update will be out my customary two weeks on SUNDAY DECEMBER 2nd. Questions get with me and happy posting.


----------



## revan4559

Name: Kaeldor Ithillen 

Race: Dark Elf

Gender: Male

Age: Sixty-Seven Years Old 

Physical Appearance: Standing at six feet in height Kaeldor is slightly pale for one of his kin having almost an inky grey hue to his skin rather than the pitch black of most of his race. Smooth snow white hair frames a face that hasn’t aged a day in the last forty years with a slightly pointed but well shaped nose and sharp angular cheek bones Kaeldor could easily be lost in a crowd of other Dark Elves as nothing about his appearance really stands out too much save for his deep crimson eyes that always seem to be analyzing every piece of metal within sight. Like the rest of his kind Kaeldor has slender limbs though the muscles on his body are very well defined after spending around the life time of a human working in a forge, swinging a blade and carrying his some-what heavy armour.

Personality: Kaeldor is a Dark Elf who most people would describe as cold and stand offish to those around him, rarely getting involved with matters that not of his concern but to those who have spent some time with Kaeldor are able to see that he is not cold towards others it just that other people make him feel uncomfortable and confuse him with their actions. To Kaeldor camaraderie does not come easy and it takes him time to become comfortable enough with someone to even start full conversation with them other than “Good Morning” or “Excuse me” and on several occasions people have though that his Dark Elf was infact a mute for not saying a word when he needed something from them. Kaeldor is much more at home within a forge with a roaring fire at his back, a hammer in his hand and listening to the ring of metal upon metal then sitting at a long table with a mug of ale in his hand listening to the chatter of those around him.

To those who truly know Kaeldor they will know that he has a mind as sharp as a finely honed blade and with a will as strong as steel, which when coupled with a seemingly limitless supply of patience allows him to focus fully on what ever task is at hand while never giving up no matter how many times he fails. While he never has ‘true’ friends as such Kaeldor will often forge trinkets, weapons or armour for those he feels some friendship towards, preferring that the gesture of him giving them a gift will suffice where a thousand words would not.

Background: Kaeldor remembers little of his life before joining the Tashiri Order but what he remembers of his early years was mainly loneliness and a sense of emptiness. His earliest memories of his childhood are of wandering one of the fortress cities Kaeldor no longer remembers which, hungry and alone, an orphan at only five years old. Kaeldor remembers spending the years of his life between the ages of five and seven years old stealing what food he needed to survive and sleeping in what ever safe place he could find each night though occasionally he would be able to make a little money doing odd jobs for different people around the city.

Each and every night that Kaeldor slept alone he always seemed to find himself draw to a specific place in the fortress city that was located near the forge of one of its dwarven residence and he would often fall asleep listening to the rhythmic sound of hammer upon metal though in these early years he never knew where it came from until one morning he finally decided to follow the sound. Coming across the dwarven forge Kaeldor sat down on a near by barrel with his legs tucked against his chest as he watched the dwarven smith who he would eventually come to know as Thorgrim Ironhammer go about his daily business.

For several weeks Kaeldor would keep returning to watch Thorgrim work at his forge until one day the black bearded dwarf walked up to the rake thing dark elf child and asked him why he had been watching him and why he wasn’t with his parents. Explaining as best he could that he never knew his parents and that all that Thorgrim did was interesting him Kaeldor asked what if one day he could become a smith like the dwarf.

Taking pity on the orphaned child Thorgrim took Kaeldor into his home and set him to work around the forge as he slowly started to teach him all he knew about metal work and smithing though while Kaeldor was happier that he now had something to do with his life he still remained somewhat distant from Thorgrim incase the dwarf ever decided to abandon him like his parents had or so he thought.

For the next seven years Kaeldor lived with Thorgrim as he became his apprentice becoming very competent smith in his own right though Thorgrim mainly put Kaeldor to work making horse shoes and blade repair when soldiers needed it. One day while Kaeldor was heating the bellows and Thorgrim was working at his anvil forging a blade for some noble Kaeldor got a strange feeling that something wasn’t quiet right as he moved to check on how the blade was progressing. Standing by Thorgrim and watching him work neither of them heard the weapons shelf behind them break between the loud ringing of Thorgrim’s hammer upon the anvil and neither knew that one of the double headed battle axes was falling blade first towards Thorgrim’s back.

Though while neither knew it Kaeldor had a strange feeling shoot up his spine as if something was coming closer and closer that send a warning shooting through his mind, turning slightly he saw the axe coming forwards Thorgrim and with no time to give warning he grab the dwarven smith and pulled him onto the ground and out of the way of the axe. With a loud clang of metal on metal the axe blade slammed into the anvil exactly where Thorgrim would have been if it hadn’t been for Kaeldor’s intervention. When questions how he knew the axe was falling Kaeldor simply answered that he didn’t know.

For the next few weeks Kaeldor brooded on why he had sensed the axe fall but could not quiet grasp the answer until one day a man in a white robe appeared at the forge and said there was something special about Kaeldor and that the twelve year old dark elf should come with him to be tested by the Tashiri. While Kaeldor didn’t know what the stranger meant Thorgrim did and told the boy to go with the man, after a short good bye in which Kaeldor promised Thorgrim he would return to thank the old dwarf for looking after him Kaeldor set off with the stranger to the temple of the Tashiri and begin his new life.

Training to become one of the Tashiri was perhaps the hardest thing that Kaeldor would ever have to do in his life as it was one of loneliness for him as he could never connect with those other apprentices in his group or his mentor when ever he spend time with them outside of the forge. Kaeldor remember spending hours and hours focusing on how to manipulate metal to his will something which came slightly easier to him than the others having spend the previous seven years as a black smiths apprentice and already have some knowledge in metal-working though manipulating all things metallic with your mind was something completely new to him.

Kaeldor pour his blood sweat and tears into his training believing that should he fail then he would be discard and abandoned like he was when he was a just a child and as the years passed he soon found that all the pain he experienced vanished and that he no longer feared being left alone. While he is still young for one of his race he and could likely master many of the other Fury’s Kaeldor has decided that the working of metal is the only way for him.

Fury affinity: Metal
Major: Swordsman’s Skills, Manifest Fury (Sevestra)
Minor: Warp Metal, Ignore Pain, Metal Storm, Sense Metal, Shape Metal, Meld into Steel, Strength of Steel, Magnetic Pull, Chained Whip, Orbiting Shields.

Sevestra is a snow leopard made completely of steel and silver interlocking plates with eyes the colour of shards of ice whose shoulders roughly put ‘her’ at the same height of Kaeldor’s mid thigh when the two are stood next to each other. Sevestra is highly aggressive to those who seek to harm or slight Kaeldor and even though ‘she’ is made entirely of metal ‘she’ prefers to make sneak attacks on her chosen target instead of going for a head on charge though Sevestra will always aim for the throat when she attacks. When not in battle Sevestra can usually be found lounging somewhere height up and within a few feet of Kaeldor so ‘she’ can keep an eye on him and those around him.

Equipment: 

Kaeldor wears a silver and iron ring on his right ring finger and has three golden circular earrings on his left ear so that he always has a connection to his fury element. Attached to his belt are the sheaths for two long swords which both have dark red gems set into the cross guard of them with the blades themselves resembling normal long swords. Kaeldor’s armour is a suit of plate mail that has been crafted to resemble scales. (Armour appearance is below but as Midge says, ignore all the spikes)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7n4fkgtRZ1r5n0t0o1_500.jpg


----------



## Midge913

As we already discussed revan and is evident by the fact that you are in the update, Kaeldor is accepted.


----------



## Midge913

A little under a week to go folks. Get those posts up if you need to, which is most of you. I plan on moving forward on the 2nd.


----------



## Midge913

So folks.... The update is supposed to be in two days and at this point only one of eleven of you have posted. I would love to know what your plans are for posting and whether or not I need to push the update back. Let me know here in the thread or via PM.


----------



## Firedamaged

Sorry, I was waiting for the weekend, too much work this week


----------



## Malochai

Sorry Midge; I've not been on Heresy much recently - college, and having to help organise presents and stuff for Xmas, etc. Will post up when I can.


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks, since there are several folks that still need to post, I am going to go ahead and push the update back a week. The new update day is SUNDAY DECEMBER 9th. So if you are still one of the folks that needs to post, please do so by that day as I really do want to move on. 

There is also something else that I would like to touch on, a statement that I wanted to make in response to Therizza and Firedamaged's posts. In the future, especially if you are going to be speaking with a staple NPC like Nesrin, but if you are going to be speaking for an NPC in your posts I would love to read them either ahead of time or be involved in the crafting of those posts. I have very definite ideas and personalities drawn up for every NPC that I create and I would like to make sure that the things that you are all saying for them are things that those characters would say. That being said, Firedamaged and Therizza your posts were great, I really enjoyed reading them. Just everyone in the future make sure to get with me ahead of time if you are going to be posting dialogue for an NPC.


----------



## Malochai

Posted; sorry about the delay!


----------



## Midge913

no worries man! I liked the post.


----------



## Malochai

Thank god for that


----------



## Malochai

After having re-read my post I'm appalled by some of it; I may go back and correct some things ...


----------



## Midge913

Malochai said:


> After having re-read my post I'm appalled by some of it; I may go back and correct some things ...


Up to you man. Just let me know if and when you edit things and I will take a look.


----------



## Malochai

Won't be anything major, but will let you know

EDIT: Have made some changes, but nothing huge


----------



## Therizza

Mea culpa on the improv'd dialog for Nesrin. I was kind of pressed for time and wanted to get the post up. Was trying to go semi-kung-fu instructor, but tried to keep him pretty reserved. I will definitely consult with you next time.


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks, My weekend plans got a bit busier than I had anticipated, so I will be updating today. Expect the update around 4:30 EST today, giving you about 7.5 hours to post for this update if you still need to.


----------



## Malochai

Yay, update


----------



## Santaire

I can't mate. I'm really sorry

I have the most fucked up music teacher ever who demands that I play in two concerts, one tonight giving me an hour to work on a post and tomorrow I will have no time at all


----------



## Midge913

Santaire said:


> I can't mate. I'm really sorry
> 
> I have the most fucked up music teacher ever who demands that I play in two concerts, one tonight giving me an hour to work on a post and tomorrow I will have no time at all


Whatever you say mate. I will be moving on without regardless of whether or not you have a post in, same with the rest that have not posted. We have been 3 weeks since the last update and it is time to move on.


----------



## Midge913

Alright folks, update is up. Next update is scheduled for MONDAY DECEMBER 24th (Merry Christmas). Get with me if you have any issues.


----------



## Anilar

Who wants to converse with me, was thinking that a small group conversation would be nice in the RP, ???


----------



## Malochai

I'll talk with you, Anilar


----------



## Therizza

Me too. I hate talking to myself.


----------



## Midge913

Anilar said:


> Who wants to converse with me, was thinking that a small group conversation would be nice in the RP, ???





Malochai said:


> I'll talk with you, Anilar





Therizza said:


> Me too. I hate talking to myself.


If you guys decide to work out a convo via PM, I would respectfully ask that you include me in the sender list so I can monitor your progress and provide any contributions the myriad of NPCs may have


----------



## Firedamaged

If I'm going to be letting you know about the glade riders then I'll join in the messages with how I'm reacting.


----------



## Anilar

Then we just need to find circumstance and setting, and then start talking. And a way to communicate. I can do skype, MSN(which apparently soon will become skype.) and email.


----------



## Anilar

I will wait a day or two before answering your initiation to the convo firedamaged.

The bond thing will make me able to feel the fear from firedamaged correct ???


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty guys, Since this last two weeks has yielded no posts and there is still the matter of the convo to work out between any of those that want to be involved in that, and the fact that Christmas week is next week with all the attendant things that are involved in all of that, I am going to be pushing the update out two weeks. The new update day for Tashiri is therefore set for SUNDAY JANUARY 6th. I hope everyone has a great Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder everyone that the update is scheduled for about a week out on this coming Sunday. I would love to start seeing some posts!


----------



## Malochai

I shall be using the conversation that we already have and then maybe falling into retro/introspection. Will have a post up soon!


----------



## Midge913

Loving the posts guys! Glad to see that we are still going strong. Revan, Ramo, Firedamaged, and deathbringer I will be looking for posts from at least some of you guys before I update.


----------



## Firedamaged

Hey, I've been asked to tell you that Firedamaged's ill, some kind of puking virus, and probably won't be up to much over the next few days. He says he's sorry and would ask that you act as if fayun? goes along with what's already been agreed, cheers.


----------



## Midge913

Fair enough, I am still waiting for Ramo, Revan, and deathbringer then.


----------



## Lord Ramo

My post will be up tomorrow


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the delay on this one guys. My new work schedule and position have taken some getting used to. However, I am planning on getting the update up in the next day or so so we can get this ball rolling again.


----------



## Midge913

So the update will be up tomorrow. Just so everyone knows I am half done with it and since I am off work tomorrow I will have the time to finish it up.


----------



## Malochai

Hey Midge; assuming there was a delay?


----------



## Midge913

There was indeed. I am having a hard time finding as much writing time as I did previously due to a new work schedule. I am hoping to have it up tonight.


----------



## Malochai

No problem


----------



## Midge913

The update is up, sorry for the wait all! 

Next update is scheduled for SATURDAY FEBRUARY 9th. Happy posting!


----------



## Therizza

I will have a post up by Monday or Tuesday. Work has really zonked me but I'm still here!


----------



## Midge913

I hear ya on the work thing. Just a reminder everyone that the update is scheduled for the 16th and most of you need to post.


----------



## Therizza

Post is up. Ready to 'crump sum a dem Tarougs!


----------



## Malochai

Sorry, have been caught up in Coursework and generally being an 18 year old - so legal - recently. Tashiri is the last RP I have to catch up with that I know of, and I should be posting later or tomorrow. I apologise for not doing so earlier!


----------



## Midge913

I understand man, believe me my schedule has been just as hectic. We have two out of ten with posts up. I will be sending out some PMs later to see if we cant get things jump started again.


----------



## Midge913

So, here is the deal. I am going to send out one more round of PMs tonight to see if I can't get the ball rolling and get a few more people to post. However, I am so married to seeing this RP continue that I will be willing to continue with just a few, playing the rest of the characters as NPCs. I will be giving people through the weekend to get a post up, but come abouts Monday I will be working on getting an update up. Once I do that I think that I will re-open recruitment once more, maybe getting a new player or two to sign up. We shall see how things go.


----------



## Anilar

I will support what ever action you deem necessary Midge, as with Touch I hope we will grow strong once again.


----------



## Midge913

I am currently running about a day behind on everything. This update will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

Alright guys, the update is up. As you can see I have given you each control of another character or two. You don't need to get crazy with dialogue or personality stuff with them, but use the other characters to facilitate the fight. Get with me if you have any questions. 

The next update will be scheduled for TUESDAY MARCH 19TH.


----------



## Midge913

Lord Ramo and Santaire: I have added you to the Update in response to your PMs. Welcome back to the fold guys!


----------



## Malochai

Posted; hope it's OK Midge!


----------



## Therizza

Let's krump some 'eads!

BTW, am I to assume a Taroug looks akin to the werewolves from Underworld? Somehow I have that image of them in my head.


----------



## Midge913

Therizza said:


> Let's krump some 'eads!
> 
> BTW, am I to assume a Taroug looks akin to the werewolves from Underworld? Somehow I have that image of them in my head.


Yep, you are spot on. the only addition is that the wear a leather harness that serves as a sheathe for their knives.


----------



## Therizza

Post is up, hope it's not too gory. :angel:


----------



## Anilar

Im sorry for the delay, haven't had so much time to write as I had hoped. 

Having some problems in getting into the head of Angel of Bloods character, and how he would fight with my character. My first battle thread, and then have to control two characters, doesn't come that easy to me, but I will get there. But it will be a few days unfortunately.


----------



## Anilar

Sorry Midge, somehow believed I had posted a follow up on my earlier thread.
I might make it harder than it is, but I don't really feel I can write a post that both have mine and Angel of Bloods character in it. I don't really understand and get him, to get enough into his head. Any other character for that matter, developing Eldur is hard enough for me, still not quite certain where his place is in this fantastic universe you have created.

Then suddenly have to play two characters is too much for my imagination, guess its a weakness I got. Guess you can say I create a universe around my characters, that I fit into your universe, if that makes any sense. And for some reason to fit another character in, that I haven't had any previous experience with just shots down my brain.

I know it might be too much to say you should handle all NPC's, and some of the other players have done a real great job about it. Im just not that good. Sorry


----------

